# whats ghetto?



## caranto

everyones got an opinion!!!!! lets hear yours! but i will start.
solenoids mounted to battery tiedowns


----------



## caranto

wire loom over your hydraulic hoses


----------



## dlinehustler

racks welded to the trunk pan :thumbsdown:


----------



## caranto

flat steel as battery tiedowns


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Not necessarily hrydro related but:

Anything on the car held on with duct tape.
the use of a household fan as an air conditioner. 
needing twist ties to hold your wipers on.
driving with more than 1 small sized spare at a time.
having to put it in nuetral and rev the engine at stop lights so it doesnt stall.
a car in all primer that hasnt had any body work or rust repair.
driving with the brights on cuz you dont wanna buy a headlight(for over a month).
the use of rope, tie downs, a belt you would wear, shoelaces, etc to hold any part of the car on.


----------



## timdog57

Scragly wiring, like dump wires not twisted or wired tied together and then hidden :angry: 


Here is a couple nice set ups. :uh:


----------



## caranto

torched holes for the ft. hoses in the trunk


----------



## caranto

clamps for grounds


----------



## timdog57

Diamond plate reinfrocing with the shapes facing out.


----------



## caranto

extending upper a-arm's in the middle


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 12:01 PM~3933033
> *everyones got an opinion!!!!!  lets hear yours! but i will start.
> solenoids mounted to battery tiedowns
> *


YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 3 2005, 03:25 PM~3933163
> *YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

You live in a shop on a cot.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Oct 3 2005, 01:25 PM~3933163
> *YOUR HOUSE!!!!!!!
> *


it's nicer than your trailer! :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

delta dump on top of y blocks? or even worse, X blocks
i agree with a few above........
solenoids on hold downs///flat steel as hold downs


----------



## timdog57

Holes for hoses cut with tin snips


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:33 PM~3933216
> *Holes for hoses cut with tin snips
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i have seen that too!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

springs cut with tourch


----------



## timdog57

Top notch reinforcing :uh:


----------



## caranto

y blocks with 1 port to the cyl. and the other with a dump on it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


now thats what i'm talking about!!!! ghetto!!!!!


----------



## blueouija

prop rods holding up on the trunk are kinda ghetto...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:37 PM~3933240
> *now thats what i'm talking about!!!!  ghetto!!!!!
> *



Funny thing is this reminded me of what we were talking about the other day with the angle welded on a frame like this V


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


Who did that? :dunno:


----------



## Joe6pt0

My whole 1st setup? :dunno:























ok ok how about noids grounded to the truck bed/trunk floor?


----------



## caranto

3 orange extension cords as your switch cord


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:33 PM~3933216
> *Holes for hoses cut with tin snips
> *



Hey I was 18... That was 10 years ago.. I've grown up since then :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

a quick disconnect in the trunk with a jumper cable clamp...

















clamped to the tie down bar on the batteries...LoL


----------



## timdog57

This looks like a pit of snakes. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 3 2005, 03:39 PM~3933254
> *Hey I was 18...  That was 10 years ago..  I've grown up since then :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You should have never said anything. You can't tell now. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

fenner stone cast pumps welded to the rack! yes welded!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:41 PM~3933266
> *fenner stone cast pumps welded to the rack! yes welded!
> *


 :0


----------



## timdog57

More snakes


----------



## ENVIUS

half primer half paint cars and trucks...half primered trucks with the bed cut out and the frame exposed their shitty weld job for their "airbags"...rusty gas tanks sitting in the bed...but its ok because "it lays frame"
[attachmentid=297674]

dirty trunks with wires everywere...

me cruising my car with no trunk lid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
(only because dumb fucks broke into it and i cant get it back on)
But atleast its a clean setup with nice chrome and purple pumps :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

mismatched DC motors and or end plates....


Batteries other than Group 31's or optima batts.....


mismatched pumps......



Pumps held in with one bolt.....


----------



## timdog57

*In no way shape or form did I have anything to do with any of the installs I posted.*


----------



## caranto

more fluid on your trunk floor than in your pumps!


----------



## caranto

in mini trucks.... stock gastanks in your bed


----------



## timdog57

Stitch welds on reinforcements. :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:46 PM~3933298
> *in mini trucks....  stock gastanks in your bed
> *



LoL i've seen plenty of that...


----------



## ENVIUS

black tape or duck tape on hydraulic hose to "fix" leaks....seen that on an s-10 here in town :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caranto

brass fittings from the plumbing department at wal mart


----------



## blueouija

anything mismatched.... dumps, pumps, end caps, ect...


----------



## caranto

o.k i got one... airride pumps welded to the trunk floor!!!!! u know who you are! :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 02:48 PM~3933317
> * brass fittings from the plumbing department at wal mart
> *



R U serious?


----------



## timdog57

battery racks built out of different size angle iron.


----------



## ENVIUS

heres a better pic of 1 of the 10 s-10s in my town like this :uh: 

this is the nicest one of them all :roflmao: 
[attachmentid=297682]


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Oct 3 2005, 01:50 PM~3933324
> *R U serious?
> *


i have seen it all! :0


----------



## timdog57

Picture speaks for itself


----------



## caranto

transmission fluid in your pumps


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:51 PM~3933347
> *Picture speaks for itself
> *



WTF... :dunno: what the hell is going on...? why did they do that?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 01:52 PM~3933352
> *transmission fluid in your pumps
> *


i bet that eats the fuck out of seals :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:52 PM~3933352
> *transmission fluid in your pumps
> *



how about when they just dump anything into the pump... transmission fluid, motor oil and hydraulic oil... what ever they can find....


----------



## PITBULL

love when i see solenoids are welded in ,,, racks made of wood :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 01:54 PM~3933375
> *how about when they just dump anything into the pump... transmission fluid, motor oil and hydraulic oil... what ever they can find....
> *


a little of this a little of that.... :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 03:55 PM~3933386
> *a little of this a little of that.... :roflmao:
> *



yeah it's a big hydraulic cocktail / experiemental fluid...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2005, 01:54 PM~3933379
> *love when i see solenoids are welded in ,,, racks made of wood  :roflmao:
> *


atleast they are grounded good :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

wonderful extensions and reiforcements


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:56 PM~3933399
> *wonderful extensions and reiforcements
> *


so is this stuff that comes to you guys to get fixed from other shops out your way?


----------



## ENVIUS

cce setups :0


----------



## timdog57

Pumps mounted crooked when they are supposed to be straight.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 01:58 PM~3933410
> *so is this stuff that comes to you guys to get fixed from other shops out your way?
> *


lol it must be hes got a lot of pics


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 03:58 PM~3933413
> *cce setups  :0
> *


 :0 how did I know that was coming...lOl


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 03:58 PM~3933410
> *so is this stuff that comes to you guys to get fixed from other shops out your way?
> *



Caranto has fixed plenty of peoples fuck ups and so have I. I am sure Brent has seen all he has ever wanted to see. :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

a switch box with 10 switches and only 6 of them are wired :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 3 2005, 04:00 PM~3933431
> *a switch box with 10 switches and only 6 of them are wired  :0
> *



How about a switch box period :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:00 PM~3933422
> *Caranto has fixed plenty of peoples fuck ups and so have I.  I am sure Brent has seen all he has ever wanted to see.  :biggrin:
> *


All I can say is damn.... hey at least you guys do it right.... people will come to you guys when they see tha crap you guys fixed...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 04:01 PM~3933444
> *All I can say is damn.... hey at least you guys do it right.... people will come to you guys when they see tha crap you guys fixed...
> *



All of the pics are pics I found from a shops website. I wish I had pics of some of the stuff I fixed.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 01:59 PM~3933420
> *:0  how did I know that was coming...lOl
> *


lol i couldnt help myself


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:01 PM~3933437
> *How about a switch box period  :biggrin:
> *


that too :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:03 PM~3933457
> *All of the pics are pics I found from a shops website.  I wish I had pics of some of the stuff I fixed.
> *


you didnt take before and after pics ?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:03 PM~3933457
> *All of the pics are pics I found from a shops website.  I wish I had pics of some of the stuff I fixed.
> *



so that's another shops portfolio?


Link please... LoL


----------



## rag-4

I've seen duct tape on hoses... :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> *wire loom over your hydraulic hoses
> 
> *


-Shiiiiiitttt....wire loom anywhere (except SMALL amounts of BLACK under the hood)

-(seen in Lexington) Wooden 2x4s for a hold down. 

-5 batteries in an 8 battery rack (really any number less than the meant amount)

-coil under in the back on the factory spring perch

-mismatched cylinders in the front or back 

-using the old carpet out of your house for a speaker box

-bolt ons

-painting your frame only where it can be seen (in the wheel wells) with spray paint

-to be continued when I get home.......


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Oct 3 2005, 04:04 PM~3933469
> *you didnt take before and after pics ?
> *



I know huh....


----------



## JBhydros

i have a pic or two of one car he fixed but its the finshed product


----------



## ENVIUS

*-painting your frame only where it can be seen (in the wheel wells) with spray paint*
-to be continued when I get home.......
[/quote]



:roflmao: I did that lmao
im lazy lol :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

pre made red battery cables from autozone that are 2 ft. too long


----------



## timdog57

WTF??????????


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:09 PM~3933511
> *WTF??????????
> *


thats what im wondering... is that the ground? lol


----------



## timdog57

:uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

J B WELD ON A-ARMS


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:01 PM~3933437
> *How about a switch box period  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK U


----------



## timdog57

Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic? :biggrin:


----------



## wcx13casper

:uh: people putting lucas oil additives in their pumps thinking it will make a huge improvement in performance


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:13 PM~3933529
> *:uh:
> *


high quality work there :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 04:15 PM~3933541
> *FUCK U
> *



:wave:

Ted Buddy


----------



## caranto

when it sounds like soneone is fucking in your trunk..... from the coil over.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *



It's in Japan :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *


wtf is with the dam cables on the pumps


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 04:16 PM~3933548
> *when it sounds like soneone is fucking in your trunk..... from the coil over.
> *



Or sounds like the ghost of Christmas past. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *


that 1 hold down is realy dam close to the terminals..


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *



It's in a g body


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *



The trunk stick's paint dont match the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *


YUP THATS IN OKINAWA WHEN ICHIBAN WAS STATIONED OVER THERE BEFORE HE WENT TO AZ NOW HE IN FLA SO THATS EXPLAINS IT


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 04:20 PM~3933582
> *It's in a g body
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 




Another with the nice ground clamp


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Oct 3 2005, 03:22 PM~3933602
> *YUP THATS IN OKINAWA WHEN ICHIBAN WAS STATIONED OVER THERE BEFORE HE WENT TO AZ NOW HE IN FLA SO THATS EXPLAINS IT
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:22 PM~3933604
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Another with the nice ground clamp
> *



:wave: 

TimBuddy  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Switchboxes are cool with different color switches. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

Single pump bitch


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:24 PM~3933624
> *Switchboxes are cool with different color switches.  :cheesy:
> *



only for car dancers 


That's what I have a car dancer :uh:


----------



## caranto

personal opinion...... 3 bar k/o's :angry: sorry!


----------



## Lac of Respect

Foil wrapped around hoses.........you know........to make it chiney. :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

now who is guilty of atleast 1 of these things? be honest now, i know i am :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:35 PM~3933730
> *now who is guilty of atleast 1 of these things? be honest now, i know i am :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: GUILTY :wave: 
I sold my setup a while back and since then I have put only 1 pump back in so that I can raise the back (to move car in/out of garage). Right now I have the clamp from my Welder as my ground :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 03:35 PM~3933730
> *now who is guilty of atleast 1 of these things? be honest now, i know i am :biggrin:
> *



I have a switch box in my caprice......Im just to lazy to put the panel in....and some others that I will not admit to because it was back in 92 so it dont count :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

im guilty of painting only parts of the frame u can see and having a switchbox :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:09 PM~3933511
> *WTF??????????
> *



LoL the infamous jumper cable clamps...


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:40 PM~3933772
> *im guilty of painting only parts of the frame u can see and having a switchbox  :0
> *


Back in 96 I had a switchbox made out of Legos. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 01:41 PM~3933779
> *Back in 96 I had a switchbox made out of Legos. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: gangsta! hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *



the tunk prop rod .... OMG... I hate those things...


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:41 PM~3933782
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: gangsta! hahaha :biggrin:
> *


LRM was down here taking pictures or Wildthing2000 back when it got Lowrider of the year and they took some pics of the Lego box. The photographer loved it.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 04:41 PM~3933779
> *Back in 96 I had a switchbox made out of Legos. :thumbsup:
> *



Were they at least the technic legos?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 01:43 PM~3933794
> *LRM was down here taking pictures or Wildthing2000 back when it got Lowrider of the year and they took some pics of the Lego box.  The photographer loved it.
> *


u have to find a pic to post up :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

when people say"i cant raise it up cause my batteries are dead" :angry:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:44 PM~3933814
> *u have to find a pic to post up  :biggrin:
> *


quoteWere they at least the technic legos? quote
Nah. It was just black with the smooth glossy ones on top.

The only person that had copies was the vice president of Caliente. I asked him for the pictures over and over and he could never seem to find them.....hhhhmmmmm!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 04:48 PM~3933860
> *quoteWere they at least the technic legos? quote
> Nah.  It was just black with the smooth glossy ones on top.
> 
> The only person that had copies was the vice president of Caliente.  I asked him for the pictures over and over and he could never seem to find them.....hhhhmmmmm!!!
> *



lol


----------



## caranto

when people put fluid in withe the car up and they dump it and it bulges the tank(w/o backing plates)


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 04:53 PM~3933920
> *when people put fluid in withe the car up and they dump it and it bulges the tank(w/o backing plates)
> *



how about dented tanks....


----------



## Lac of Respect

Pumps with the returns going into the tank instead of the block.


----------



## blueouija

springs welded to cups is ghetto IMO


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 04:56 PM~3933949
> *Pumps with the returns going into the tank instead of the block.
> *



I remember when you had no choice and the pumps didn't have a return port.... so you had to do it that way...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 01:53 PM~3933920
> *when people put fluid in withe the car up and they dump it and it bulges the tank(w/o backing plates)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my hoime did that lmao


----------



## blueouija

popular topic huh.....



15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: thatboi9, blueouija, vegascutty, ExplicitDesignz, Count Luigi, caranto, Elpinchegato, PINKONIA, Lac of Respect, TAYLORMADE, 82 REGAL, KREWL-TEE-2003


----------



## caranto

1 more before i go home.......... cotton in your fenderwells and under your car,on show cars. :angry:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 01:58 PM~3933965
> *I remember when you had no choice and the pumps didn't have a return port.... so you had to do it that way...
> *


What about the old steel blocks that had 3 ports on top.........and if you put your return on the wrong one, the motor would spin when you drop the car.


----------



## Count Luigi

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 09:01 PM~3933987
> *1 more before i go home..........  cotton in your fenderwells and under your car,on show cars. :angry:
> *


*owned *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 05:01 PM~3933987
> *1 more before i go home..........  cotton in your fenderwells and under your car,on show cars. :angry:
> *



I had to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Count Luigi_@Oct 3 2005, 03:04 PM~3934012
> *owned
> *


god thats gay :barf:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:09 PM~3934050
> *I had to do it.  :biggrin:
> *


can anyone say FIRE HAZARD


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 02:40 PM~3933772
> *im guilty of painting only parts of the frame u can see and having a switchbox  :0
> *


:roflmao: me to lol...like i said before im just lazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 02:11 PM~3934064
> *can anyone say FIRE HAZARD
> *


exactly what I was thinkin.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 03:12 PM~3934073
> *exactly what I was thinkin.
> *


ya i just had a motor catch fire and shoot flames everywhere...my trunk would have lit up like christmas if it was full of cotton


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 05:12 PM~3934073
> *exactly what I was thinkin.
> *


 not only as a show thing... it is also an oil absorber and once it's soaked with oil it's also a self destruct device with a match...


----------



## 04D

people who don't have a car with hydraulics or haven't had one in years talking about others being ghetto 


thats ghetto


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 03:14 PM~3934081
> *not only as a show thing... it is also an oil absorber and once it's soaked with oil it's also a self destruct device with a match...
> *


fuck didnt even think about that...god thats not getto...thats fucking stupid...dumbest thing ive ever saw :uh:


----------



## Lac of Respect

These people are SHEATERS!!!


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 04D_@Oct 3 2005, 02:15 PM~3934093
> *people who don't have a car with hydraulics or haven't had one in years talking about others being ghetto
> thats ghetto
> *


Thank god I'll have my 4 pumps back in my ride by the end of the month. I don't want to be ghetto anymore. :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 04:01 PM~3933987
> *1 more before i go home..........  cotton in your fenderwells and under your car,on show cars. :angry:
> *



Can anyone explain this to me because I never did understand that one....what was it supposed to mean????


----------



## Count Luigi

ASK BIG-CEE


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 04D_@Oct 3 2005, 05:15 PM~3934093
> *people who don't have a car with hydraulics or haven't had one in years talking about others being ghetto
> thats ghetto
> *



Oh no you got me. :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 05:18 PM~3934123
> *Can anyone explain this to me because I never did understand that one....what was it supposed to mean????
> *



I think it means they didn't even have time to paint the undercarrage black.. :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 04:21 PM~3934153
> *I think it means they didn't even have time to paint the undercarrage black.. :0
> *



I think I would rather be getto then.....and show of rusty undercariage


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:21 PM~3934151
> *Oh no you got me.  :uh:
> *



Tim is not getto he is just busy working on everyone else shit.....I got your back big homie :cheesy:


----------



## DZN customs

pictures are worth 1000


----------



## ExplicitDesignz

I`m guessing its supposed to make it look like you have a fog-machine made into your ride. How gay??? :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Oct 3 2005, 04:25 PM~3934188
> *pictures are worth 1000
> *



I am for real in awe.....I can not believe some of the shit you guys have posted....and people really drive this shit up and down the highways everyday.....damn makes me feel safe :angry:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

these interiors...






















im sorry, but in my book...thats ghetto!!!

nothing personal against the owner of the ride...


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 03:31 PM~3934256
> *these interiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry, but in my book...thats ghetto!!!
> 
> nothing personal against the owner of the ride...
> *


agreed.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 03:31 PM~3934256
> *these interiors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry, but in my book...thats ghetto!!!
> 
> nothing personal against the owner of the ride...
> *


thanks ralph :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 04:33 PM~3934269
> *thanks ralph :roflmao:
> *


----------



## DZN customs

hahahah


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

GHETTO my old delta 88 told my boy to put a setup in only cause he quote "said he knew what todo" had the pumps an batteries i just shot him the cash an he did it my pumps with 1 prohopper an one hijacker with reds bakplates 4trojans 4 workaholics with a melted terminal on one ripped 4gauge wiring with rusted terminals an the cord ran underneath the car an to top it off i hit the switch to lift up the car went down when i went to three wheel i had to tap it down for it to lift ill see if i could find pix that was the worst setup ever but i had no reinforcment either :uh: only thing he did was the rear humps an the a arms that setup was ghetto makes me wana cry thikin bout it lol


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 03:33 PM~3934278
> *
> *


dont know why you cant let that go :uh:


----------



## OGJordan

:0


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

i dont know if im the only one thas seen this a switch box with a key in it to disable the switches my boy had one bak in tha day tha shit looked like a decive to set off a bomb


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

> _Originally posted by radcaddy_@Oct 3 2005, 04:25 PM~3934188
> *pictures are worth 1000
> *


i think a blind man could do better with a sodering iron


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 04:38 PM~3934328
> *dont know why you cant let that go :uh:
> *


belive me, i did a search for the following:

-velvet interior
-velvet swirl
-velvet...all kinds of shit

and i couldn't find any pics....so i used yours..i told you , nothing against you...i just personally think thats "ghetto"


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 3 2005, 04:40 PM~3934348
> *:0
> *


i love the backyard frame off an gotta love the all wood dolly with the shoppin cart wheels lol


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 05:33 PM~3934278
> *
> *



what's up Ralph...? I wanna see pics of that bumper kit soon homie...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 04:49 PM~3934436
> *what's up Ralph...? I wanna see pics of that bumper kit soon homie...
> *


it will be done this weekend, im all excited...i can't wait!!! :biggrin: 

if i was a girl, my chonch would be all wet right now!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 05:24 PM~3934181
> *Tim is not getto he is just busy working on everyone else shit.....I got your back big homie  :cheesy:
> *



The people that matter all know whats up.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

i guess im the only one tha seen the switchbox with the key an my setup wasnt ghetto lol :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 05:50 PM~3934442
> *it will be done this weekend, im all excited...i can't wait!!! :biggrin:
> 
> if i was a girl, my chonch would be all wet right now!!!
> *


LoL e-mail me pics sometime of the bumper kit...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 03:47 PM~3934411
> *belive me, i did a search for the following:
> 
> -velvet interior
> -velvet swirl
> -velvet...all kinds of shit
> 
> and i couldn't find any pics....so i used yours..i told you , nothing against you...i  just personally think thats "ghetto"
> *


ok no big deal..just got old people hating on my dam interior..


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

blueouiji congrats on the spread in lowrider i member sen tha car on the eternal rollerz site i think when it had gold rims or someshi like that but anyway congrats :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 3 2005, 05:55 PM~3934505
> *blueouiji congrats on the spread in lowrider i member sen tha car on the eternal rollerz site i think when it had gold rims or someshi like that but anyway congrats  :biggrin:
> *



thank you...


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 04:53 PM~3934483
> *LoL e-mail me pics sometime of the bumper kit...
> *


you getcha...but be on the look out!!! ill have a booty kit rim instal thread in "project rides" section... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Oct 3 2005, 06:05 PM~3934611
> *you getcha...but be on the look out!!! ill have a booty kit rim instal thread in "project rides" section... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

hey ralph um u gotta link do they make a bumper kit for a 14


----------



## BIGG-CEE

:biggrin: TALKIN SHIT BOUT MY GHETTO RIDE...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

WHEN I THINK GHETTTO ...I TTHINK MY FIRST CUTLASS ...ITT WAS REALLY NICE LOOKIN......BUTT IT HAD 2 PROHOPPER PUMPS TTHATT WERE BOLTED TO A 1/4" PLATE AND ...WAS HELD DOWN WITH 2 DRYWALL SCREWS TO THE TRUNK PAN.....NO B.S..............................THEN THE BATTERY RACK WAS THE ONLY THING HOLDING THE BODY TTO THE FRAME..VIA THE 1/2 THREADED ROD THAT ALSO WAS FOR THE BATTERY HOLD DOWNS....FOR THE TEN BATTS....AND ONLY 6 WHERE GOOD........AND ON TTOP OF IT ALL IT WAS COVERED WITTH QUILTS....TO HIDE THE LEAKS AND TTO QUIET THE RIDE...........I PULLED LIKE 6 LARGE BED CONFERTERS OUT THE TRUNK........IDA BEEN PISSED IF I WANTED TTHE CAR ...I GUTTED THE WHEELS THE SWITCHES AND THE CHAIN WHEEL....FOR MY ASTRO...............SOME ONE IN BUFFALO NY...WAS RESPONSBLE


----------



## Psycho631

I seen a pump and battery rack built out of wood :0 :nono: 
Wuts really fucked up is that it was an 67 Impala that was clean as hell, well he was almost there!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

OOOH AND I FORGOOTT TOO MENTION , THEY HAD SOLONOID BLOCKS....THAT THEY GUTTTTED AND TRIED TO PUT SOME FORD NOIDS IN.....IT ALSO HAD 10 SWITCH BOX.MADE OF PLYWOOD AND ONLY 2 SWITCHES WORKED...........WELL ,ATLEAST IT HAD A GOOD DISCONNECTAND\\\


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 3 2005, 02:51 PM~3934463
> *i guess im the only one tha seen the switchbox with the key an my setup wasnt ghetto lol  :biggrin:
> *



My first set up had the key hole in the switch box, it was Reds Hydros that I had installed in 95 :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 3 2005, 06:17 PM~3934753
> *OOOH AND I FORGOOTT TOO MENTION  , THEY HAD SOLONOID BLOCKS....THAT THEY GUTTTTED AND TRIED TO PUT SOME FORD NOIDS IN.....IT ALSO HAD 10 SWITCH BOX.MADE OF PLYWOOD AND ONLY 2 SWITCHES WORKED...........WELL ,ATLEAST IT HAD A GOOD DISCONNECTAND\\\
> *


lol... I'd pay money to see that...


----------



## SIXTRAY

Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 06:26 PM~3934816
> *Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO
> *


 :0


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 03:26 PM~3934816
> *Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO
> *



Reds?


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 04:40 PM~3933772
> *im guilty of painting only parts of the frame u can see and having a switchbox  :0
> *


i painted the whole frame :biggrin:  you just can't see it. :0 or did I?


----------



## juandik

how bout not moulding your frame..leaving seams and welds...only where you can see though. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:03 PM~3933457
> *All of the pics are pics I found from a shops website.  I wish I had pics of some of the stuff I fixed.
> *


 :twak: damn tim quit postin shit off the phase 1 website :0


----------



## StrongIVLife

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2005, 02:42 PM~3934899
> *how bout not moulding your frame..leaving seams and welds...only where you can see though. :biggrin:
> *


 having to mould a frame because they don't know how to weld, is ghetto :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2005, 06:44 PM~3934907
> *:twak: damn tim quit postin shit off the phase 1 website  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 3 2005, 07:13 PM~3935066
> *having to mould a frame because  they don't know how to weld, is ghetto  :0
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS

:biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:51 PM~3933347
> *Picture speaks for itself
> *


i think the rear end is cool i dont know what s goin on on topp of the pumpkin,,i think its a look preference ..i dont like the whole plate thing ...so i guees the topic should read whats ghetto that wont work...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Oct 3 2005, 05:40 PM~3935263
> *i think the rear end is cool i dont know what s goin on on topp of the pumpkin,,i think its a look preference ..i dont like the whole plate thing ...so i guees the topic should read whats ghetto that wont work...
> *


maybe its a way to mount chains?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 07:41 PM~3935276
> *maybe its a way to mount chains?
> *




To me it is the lazy way of reinforcing. :dunno:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 05:42 PM~3935290
> *To me it is the lazy way of reinforcing. :dunno:
> *


i think it looks meaner and will support the weight just fine the way i always do mine...


----------



## 3whlcmry

> *-painting your frame only where it can be seen (in the wheel wells) with spray paint*
> -to be continued when I get home.......


 :roflmao: I did that lmao
im lazy lol :biggrin:
[/quote]

I spray painted my whole entire frame but i sanded it down 1st


----------



## ENVIUS

> :roflmao: I did that lmao
> im lazy lol :biggrin:


I spray painted my whole entire frame but i sanded it down 1st
[/quote]
i sanded mine down to..just the part i painted though...figure why spray what you cant see lol


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 3 2005, 07:13 PM~3935066
> *having to mould a frame because  they don't know how to weld, is ghetto  :0
> *


but will you ever know it was cause they couldn't weld ? or would it just look a step closer to a show car? hummmm
:scrutinize:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 3 2005, 07:52 PM~3935354
> *but will you ever know it was cause they couldn't weld ? or would it justlook a step towards a show car? hummmm
> :scrutinize:
> *


some people are so good with metal they can build some sick fames with out bondo...


----------



## 3whlcmry

when the wheels butterfly


----------



## Maverick

People that are posting that dont have have hydraulics..


----------



## yetti

You haven't seen GHETTO till you have seen a 3 foot by 3 foot cement block in 1 corner with brake drums and hand prints and their name in the cement, the other corner had 10 shitty batteries and 2 pumps in front of that, then under the batteries were boxes with scrap metal in them and old oil bottles with more stuffed in the quarters, all this to 3 wheel about 8 inches. I had to use an engine hoist to get it out, they should be laying cement because I couldn't break that shit for nothing. Not to mention shotgun shells in the quarters when I was tourching all this shit out. :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 3 2005, 08:03 PM~3935434
> *People that are posting that dont have have hydraulics..
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 3 2005, 08:03 PM~3935434
> *People that are posting that dont have have hydraulics..
> *



I have enough hydraulics for 4 to 8 car setups. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 06:10 PM~3935478
> *I have enough hydraulics for 4 to 8 car setups.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hmm I just have enough for one


----------



## Maverick

but i fit in some of the catagories posted lol


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, this is some funny shit!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 3 2005, 07:17 PM~3935509
> *Hmm I just have enough for one
> *


thats all you need


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

remeber the "half painted frame only where you can see" comment....well check this out...

hottest g-body yet


----------



## StrongIVLife

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Oct 3 2005, 03:23 PM~3935142-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juandik_@Oct 3 2005, 03:52 PM~3935354
> *but will you ever know it was cause they couldn't weld ? or would it just look a step closer to a show car? hummmm
> :scrutinize:
> *


can't you usually tell? if they can't weld , they usually can't fabricate either


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by StrongIVLife_@Oct 3 2005, 09:44 PM~3936200
> *what
> can't you usually tell? if they can't weld , they usually can't fabricate either
> *


Most people that mold frames do it the right way and use weld. But there is nothing wrong with bondo.


----------



## taxreturninmytrunk

Installing your whole setup using a crescent wrench


----------



## PITBULL

USING GROCERY CART FOR RACK MATERIALS , chrome rack baby ! lol :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Oct 3 2005, 09:01 PM~3936301
> *USING GROCERY CART FOR RACK MATERIALS , chrome rack baby ! lol :biggrin:
> *



get the fucc outta here....................post pics :0


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 3 2005, 06:40 PM~3934348
> *:0
> *


 My impala has been sitting on a wood dolly for 7 years now :biggrin:


----------



## SERIOUS

Here is a B4 and after of a settup I redid in a 78 camaro. Best I could do on a very tight budget. :biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K

Damn MUCH better man


----------



## OGJordan

> * My impala has been sitting on a wood dolly for 7 years now biggrin.gif*


yeah, but that pic is still a little ghetto, especially the barefoot guy!! :biggrin: 

I'm in that picture, and the car belongs to everyone's favorite mod.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 3 2005, 08:24 PM~3936472
> *Here is a B4 and after of a settup I redid in a 78 camaro. Best I could do on a very tight budget. :biggrin:
> *


the after pic is much better...like how you did the dumps :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 3 2005, 06:05 PM~3935450
> *You haven't seen GHETTO till you have seen a 3 foot by 3 foot cement block in 1 corner with brake drums and hand prints and their name in the cement, the other corner had 10 shitty batteries and 2 pumps in front of that, then under the batteries were boxes with scrap metal in them and old oil bottles with more stuffed in the quarters, all this to 3 wheel about 8 inches.  I had to use an engine hoist to get it out, they should be laying cement because I couldn't break that shit for nothing. Not to mention shotgun shells in the quarters when I was tourching all this shit out. :0
> *


dam thats fucked up..but funny at the same time :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by SIXTRAY_@Oct 3 2005, 04:26 PM~3934816
> *Well known Hydraulic Manufactuers selling LEAKY WEAK CYLINDERS, JUNK PARTS, FILLING THEIR FRAMES WITH LEAD, CHEATING AT EVERY EVENT, THEN WHEN THE CAT IS OUT OF THE BAG HOLD AN ALL NIGHT QUEERS WELCOME FRAME SWITCHING RAVE PARTY!!! AND STILL TRY AND SNEAK IT PAST THE JUDJES THAT ALREADY KNOW WHAT IS UP IN VEGAS. THAT TO ME..... IS GHETTO
> *


  *GHETTO INDEED* :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## juiced_s10

turning off your compressor on your lincoln town car to make it look like your juiced! Now thats ghetto


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:58 PM~3933414
> *Pumps mounted crooked when they are supposed to be straight.
> *



how do you refill the fluids in this setup!?!?! uhhhh


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *



WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:22 PM~3933604
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> Another with the nice ground clamp
> *



WTF again!?!?!?!?!


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:25 PM~3933629
> *Single pump bitch
> *



nice siloniod placement.......great grounds


:thumbsdown:


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by Count Luigi_@Oct 3 2005, 02:04 PM~3934012
> *owned
> *



too much "fluff" can be ghetto


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 3 2005, 02:10 PM~3934054
> *god thats gay :barf:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 01:35 PM~3933232
> *y blocks with 1 port to the cyl. and the other with a dump on it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 HEY,THATS NOT FUNNY...MY RADICAL DANCER HAS THAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:24 PM~3933624
> *Switchboxes are cool with different color switches.  :cheesy:
> *


YEA.....IN YOUR DISPLAY CABINET :biggrin: REAL RIDERS ONLY NEED 5


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 4 2005, 02:22 AM~3937920
> *YEA.....IN YOUR DISPLAY CABINET :biggrin: REAL RIDERS ONLY NEED 5
> *


but dr dre has 16


----------



## Joost....

most of it i agree with but there`s nothing wrong with a switchbox (not those damn plexiglass one`s but the older black one`s) or a traditional velvet interior :angry:


----------



## NastyRedz

tack welded soleniods :roflmao:


----------



## childforsaken

pipe wrenchmarks on fittings fittings :nono:


----------



## blueouija

thw wrong connectors or no connectors on square dumps... :0


----------



## caranto

g body's with the spare tire well filled with wheel weights. :angry:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 4 2005, 08:19 AM~3938132
> *g body's with the spare tire well filled with wheel weights. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## caranto

pumps bolted to the floor :angry:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

FWD CARS WITTH RWD RIMS.....ALL POPPING OUT AND SHIT.......NOTT HYDROS BUTT...... :uh:


----------



## 64 og qld

a bike shop doing a install :uh: :uh: 

someone must be on the pipe


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 07:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> *


IMFG.......WTF?......................WOW


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 08:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> *


wow...even my wife who is car dumb and hates hydros knows how to put that shit together the correct way :roflmao: sad...


----------



## OGJordan

> *turning off your compressor on your lincoln town car to make it look like your juiced! Now thats ghetto *


Damn, how could I have forgotten that one??


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 4 2005, 10:00 AM~3938852
> *Damn, how could I have forgotten that one??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> *


:0

That's not ghetto, that's just stupidity. Holy shit!


----------



## blueouija

LoL


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Oct 4 2005, 10:10 AM~3938915
> *:0
> 
> That's not ghetto, that's just stupidity. Holy shit!
> *


your telling me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 4 2005, 10:10 AM~3938909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: i knew this switch box would end up here


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 4 2005, 08:40 AM~3938467
> *FWD CARS WITTH RWD RIMS.....ALL POPPING OUT AND SHIT.......NOTT HYDROS BUTT...... :uh:
> *


cars that are riced out but have hydraulics = *GHETTO*


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 10:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> *


GOD DAMN! That is fucking STUPID! WTF?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 11:09 AM~3939295
> *GOD DAMN! That is fucking STUPID! WTF?
> *


thats what we all wonder...


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 05:48 PM~3939187
> *cars that are riced out but have hydraulics = GHETTO
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 4 2005, 04:11 AM~3936389
> *get the fucc outta here....................post pics  :0
> *


wish i had some , my friend pondo told me that back in the day him and raul -elvaca ,, used to do it .......... funny shit


----------



## ENVIUS

seems like this topic is dieing


----------



## blueouija

I think we covered just about everything....


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 03:58 PM~3941274
> *I think we covered just about everything....
> *


must have


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 03:47 PM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this is a joke right? :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 4 2005, 06:04 PM~3941333
> *this is a joke right?  :0
> *



LoL... I thought it was a special ed science fair project...


----------



## cdznutz42069

WTF!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

it's scary to think there are people out there working on things that are that bright..


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:23 PM~3933151
> *Diamond plate reinfrocing with the shapes facing out.
> *


Hey that was top secret nasa prototype diamond plate!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 04:09 PM~3941384
> *LoL... I thought it was a special ed science fair project...
> *


special hydraulic olyimpics :roflmao:


----------



## brett

:biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS

here's a couple pics of the rear suspension on that camero B4


----------



## SERIOUS

Heres the after


----------



## NastyRedz

:roflmao:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 09:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: perfect way to waste a deep cup


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Oct 4 2005, 09:35 PM~3942423
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  perfect way to waste a deep cup
> *


 Looks like it pushed through the coil. See there is yellow all on the inside of the lower pocket like the coil was in there.


----------



## 64 og qld

from what ive been told it was loco lowriders in melbourne australia and the bloke paid 8 grand for what ever you wanna call that


----------



## SERIOUS

8 grand!!!!!!!!!!! I'm move'n to Austrailia...


----------



## Guest

parking your car on 3 wheels at a car show, or anywhere for that matter.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Oct 4 2005, 06:37 PM~3941625
> *:biggrin:
> *



damn... somebody took their ride ot in the snow....lol


----------



## GOOT

Ghetto......Running the front hoses under your carpet.

I've seen it done. Hit the fronts and your feet come off the floor.LOL


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 5 2005, 06:45 AM~3945316
> *parking your car on 3 wheels at a car show, or anywhere for that matter.
> *


whats wrong with parking on 3? 








:biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Oct 4 2005, 04:37 PM~3941625
> *:biggrin:
> *


its a snowmobile :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 5 2005, 10:31 AM~3945684
> *whats wrong with parking on 3?
> :biggrin:
> *



LoL..


----------



## 67cutty

am i the only one that has seen batteries tied down with bungee straps??????? and what about spinning hub caps??


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Oct 5 2005, 09:27 AM~3945912
> *am i the only one that has seen batteries tied down with bungee straps??????? and what about spinning hub caps??
> *


hahah spinning hub caps are so retarted.....


----------



## pfccrider

what about some hoses hanging under the car ? what are they going to do jump rope :dunno:


----------



## ALX

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 5 2005, 09:28 AM~3945917
> *hahah spinning hub caps are so retarted.....
> *


this homie of mine had his batteries tied with ropes cause he didnt have a rack, had all different size of batts, his pumps welded to the trunk floor, and he didnt have switches so he would spark 2 wires together to make that shit lift....thats ghetto :roflmao:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Yeah tuck them hoses .....

What about those people talk'n tha talk but unable to walk tha walk?

OR

At shows the most hate'n mutha fuckers are the one's who don't even have a ride!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by pfccrider_@Oct 5 2005, 11:31 AM~3945926
> *what about some hoses hanging under the car ? what are they going to do jump rope  :dunno:
> *



haha I've seen a car that the hose was on the ground when the car was dropped going down the street and I told them the hose was dangling so they lifted the car up to look and the hose went back into place and they were like WTF r u talking about....LoL


----------



## 82d'elegance

MIX MATCHED KNOCK OFFS??OR CURBED RIMS????


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 5 2005, 01:23 PM~3947259
> *MIX MATCHED KNOCK OFFS??OR CURBED RIMS????
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty

a peice of board covering the hole left by the AC unit and saying you have a shaved firewall. :cheesy:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

fuck imma throw it out there before somebody else beat me to it :uh: 

hangin my switchbox out the window to see how it matched before i installed the pumps :biggrin: 










*GHETTO*


----------



## Joost....

dont forget the wheels  :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 5 2005, 02:15 PM~3947684
> *dont forget the wheels    :biggrin:
> *


ya the 15's was ghetto but the ho's loved em  

the vinyl c.c. sticker on the back window was ghetto too lol

but its all good 13's on there way, rollin w/ the c.c. painted on the car and a plaque


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 12:30 PM~3946170
> *haha I've seen a car that the hose was on the ground when the car was dropped going down the street and I told them  the hose was dangling so they lifted the car up to look and the hose went back into place and they were like WTF r u talking about....LoL
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: Thats a good one.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 4 2005, 05:05 PM~3942238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


definitly ghetto :biggrin:
[attachmentid=300254][attachmentid=300260]


................BACK TO THE GHETTO YOU GO!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

:0


> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 5 2005, 01:50 PM~3947993
> *definitly ghetto  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=300254][attachmentid=300260]
> ................BACK TO THE GHETTO YOU GO!
> *


^^^^^PEEP TTHE BUNNGY CORD BUMPER MOUNT!..THE HOSES ARE HANGING.........AND IF BEING PARKED ON 3......IS GHETTO ...OOOOWWWWEEEE AM I EVER GHETTO!


----------



## HydroCutlass86

lol,my uppers are ghetto with the notch flap bent back....gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## blueouija

wrapping chain in duct tape is ghetto :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 05:20 PM~3948653
> *wrapping chain in duct tape is ghetto  :0
> *


damn it!
i cant find the clear sleave shit anywhere and that was my "plan B"....... WAS


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 5 2005, 07:44 PM~3949154
> *damn it!
> i cant find the clear sleave shit anywhere and that was my "plan B"....... WAS
> *



Use heat shrink and then you can heat it and mold it to the chain. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2005, 07:46 PM~3949171
> *Use heat shrink and then you can heat it and mold it to the chain.  :biggrin:
> *


  

to tell you the truth I've never heard my chains at all and they aint wrapped at all....


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

wasnt aware they made that heat shrnk shit that big? never looked. as for not hearing them at all.......... i couldnt tell you, gonna be my first set.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 5 2005, 07:53 PM~3949217
> *wasnt aware they made that heat shrnk shit that big?  never looked. as for not hearing them at all.......... i couldnt tell you, gonna be my first set.
> *




they make huge heat shrink.... If i think of it I'll take some pics of the stuff I have at work


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by HydroCutlass86_@Oct 5 2005, 01:30 PM~3948373
> *lol,my uppers are ghetto with the notch flap bent back....gotta do what you gotta do
> *


thats pretty ghetto........and lazy :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 5 2005, 05:53 PM~3949217
> *wasnt aware they made that heat shrnk shit that big?  never looked. as for not hearing them at all.......... i couldnt tell you, gonna be my first set.
> *


you wont here them :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 5 2005, 07:56 PM~3949236
> *thats pretty ghetto........and lazy :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## childforsaken

vinyl graphics!!!! can you say ghetto!


----------



## childforsaken

plastic chrome double bladed windshield wipers :0 
















ghetto..................


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 5 2005, 07:53 PM~3949217
> *wasnt aware they made that heat shrnk shit that big?  never looked. as for not hearing them at all.......... i couldnt tell you, gonna be my first set.
> *


http://www.tiewraps.com/singlewall.html


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Cheap plastic Door trim even more ghetto when used on every edge doors, trunk, hood, and yes I have seen it..... GAS DOORS


----------



## childforsaken

zip ties for hoses :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Oct 5 2005, 07:51 PM~3949642
> *zip ties for hoses :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 5 2005, 07:32 PM~3949478
> *http://www.tiewraps.com/singlewall.html
> *


thank you. i'll get everything goin before i run out and buy. but now i know


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 04:52 PM~3949206
> *
> 
> to tell you the truth I've never heard my chains at all and they aint wrapped at all....
> *


My chains aren't wrapped either and I love the sweet music they make when they rattle :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 5 2005, 07:13 PM~3949754
> *My chains aren't wrapped either and I love the sweet music they make when they rattle :biggrin:
> *


haha i like it to


----------



## yetti

People who have chains but their shit don't hop, and people who think you need a chain bridge to 3 wheel.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 5 2005, 04:50 PM~3947993
> *definitly ghetto  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=300254][attachmentid=300260]
> ................BACK TO THE GHETTO YOU GO!
> *


WTF


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 67cutty_@Oct 5 2005, 12:27 PM~3945912
> *am i the only one that has seen batteries tied down with bungee straps??????? and what about spinning hub caps??
> *



Hell no my very first settup was a wood battery rack with bungie tie downs :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

door trim on a rim lip....


----------



## yetti

14/7 standards on a G-body. :biggrin: I see you lookin CP.


----------



## CP

14x6 standards, thank you very little.


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 5 2005, 08:25 PM~3950651
> *Hell no my very first settup was a wood battery rack with bungie tie downs :biggrin:
> *


  sorry to hear that


----------



## SERIOUS

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 6 2005, 12:31 AM~3950696
> * sorry to hear that
> *


 That was 13 years ago.. 1 old school castiron pump with two dumps to the rear with 3 deisl batteries. All used crappy stuff that I found and rebuilt and finally installed. Now I look back and dont know what I was thinking. But, I was young broke and wanted to lowride. So I did what I could.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 5 2005, 09:30 PM~3950693
> *14x6 standards, thank you very little.
> *


That way the 205's look like 225's. :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 6 2005, 03:37 AM~3950758
> *That way the 205's look like 225's. :biggrin:
> *



if you think the standards were bad, wait until you see the standards and blackwalls.


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 5 2005, 08:37 PM~3950749
> *That was 13 years ago..  1 old school castiron pump with two dumps to the rear with 3 deisl batteries. All used crappy stuff that I found and rebuilt and finally installed. Now I look back and dont know what I was thinking. But, I was young broke and wanted to lowride. So I did what I could.
> *


i hear ya. i was lucky enough not to have to do that. but a couple of my homies werent so lucky.


----------



## HydroCutlass86

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 5 2005, 05:56 PM~3949236
> *thats pretty ghetto........and lazy :biggrin:
> *


i know,lol  i didnt have nothing too cut it with my reciprocator blades kept breaking


----------



## Long Roof

Not hydro related... but still ghetto!


----------



## LacN_Thru

also not hydro related, speaker boxes in the floor wells?


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Oct 5 2005, 10:56 PM~3951589
> *also not hydro related, speaker boxes in the floor wells?
> *


6x9 boxes in the back window!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

cars w/ chameleon spraypainted bumpers :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 6 2005, 01:42 AM~3951554
> *Not hydro related... but still ghetto!
> *



lol


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 5 2005, 07:14 PM~3950088
> *people who think you need a chain bridge to 3 wheel.
> *


You hurt my feelings :tears:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 6 2005, 08:36 AM~3952038
> *You hurt my feelings :tears:
> *



dosn't hurt mine and I have a chain bridge... IMO I think it's ghetto to load up a smaller 80's car with weight to three wheel LoL....


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 06:51 AM~3952259
> *dosn't hurt mine and I have a chain bridge... IMO I think it's ghetto to load up a smaller 80's car with weight to three wheel LoL....
> *


I was gonna type something else but I have a problem with puting shit nicely.

I guess instead of a chain bridge I could have extended my control arms 2 inches and the used some 18" cylinders so that they poke thru my rear console. I'm sure that's not ghetto.


----------



## 85chevy

what about the people who put 4 donuts and lowering springs on there car just so they can be lowered. 
i didn't know if it had been posted yet. i them all the time on honda accords for some reason.. maybe its a euro thang :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 85chevy_@Oct 6 2005, 07:21 AM~3952376
> *what about the people who put 4 donuts and lowering springs on there car just so they can be lowered.
> i didn't know if it had been posted yet. i them all the time on honda accords for some reason.. maybe its a euro thang :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


I'm strictly lowrider when it comes to my rides but I'll work on anything if you're paying me. I worked on a little fast n ferious eclipse about a year ago and this shit was ghetto.
Carbon hood that didn't latch.
custom seats not mounted to the floor.
homemade shifter knob.
car so low it bottomed out on even the flattest street.
A napkin stuffed where the oil filler cap goes.


----------



## 85chevy

:roflmao: 
damn thats some sheit


----------



## ENVIUS

crazy shit


----------



## THE CHEIF

> _Originally posted by 64 og qld_@Oct 4 2005, 07:47 AM~3938490
> *a bike shop doing a install :uh:  :uh:
> 
> someone must be on the pipe
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:nono: :nono:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 6 2005, 08:37 AM~3952484
> *I'm strictly lowrider when it comes to my rides but I'll work on anything if you're paying me.  I worked on a little fast n ferious eclipse about a year ago and this shit was ghetto.
> Carbon hood that didn't latch.
> custom seats not mounted to the floor.
> homemade shifter knob.
> car so low it bottomed out on even the flattest street.
> A napkin stuffed where the oil filler cap goes.
> *


damn sounds like 60% of the ricer's around here :roflmao:


----------



## Mikeb62

To people not into cars....... Hydraulics are ghetto!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup: we keep it ghetto homie :biggrin:


----------



## Mikeb62

Hell yeah...


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by Mikeb62_@Oct 6 2005, 09:20 AM~3953116
> *To people not into cars....... Hydraulics are ghetto!!!!
> *


I can kind of understand why. 9 out of 10 setups are funky. The average person is just interested in being able to hit a switch and takes no pride in a clean trunk. I was the same way for years, but now I'm working on a show class setup so I don't have to be embarrased at the shows anymore.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 6 2005, 12:31 PM~3953187
> *I can kind of understand why.  9 out of 10 setups are funky.  The average person is just interested in being able to hit a switch and takes no pride in a clean trunk.  I was the same way for years, but now I'm working on a show class setup so I don't have to be embarrased at the shows anymore.
> *


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

ooook ook ok....i dontt care what people say....the following is NOT GHETTO
..............................chainbridges
...............................parking on 3
...............................switch boxes


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 6 2005, 09:35 AM~3953216
> *ooook ook ok....i dontt care what people say....the following is NOT GHETTO...................chainbridges
> ...............................parking on 3
> ...............................switch boxes
> ...............................
> *


I'm with you homie.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 6 2005, 12:35 PM~3953216
> *ooook ook ok....i dontt care what people say....the following is NOT GHETTO...................chainbridges
> ...............................parking on 3
> ...............................switch boxes
> ...............................
> *



I'm iffy on the switch box thing..... I don't like any of the cheesy new boxes out today... I like the old ones made from colored plexi..



Oh here's somthing Ghetto for you guys:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 09:44 AM~3953277
> *I'm iffy on the switch box thing..... I don't like any of the cheesy new boxes out today... I like the old ones made from colored plexi..
> Oh here's somthing Ghetto for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This my opinion:
Switchbox for daily driver.
mounted switches for show.
The switchboxes I've had in the past 10 years.
1st-lego box-4 hole
2nd-gold plated 8 hole
3rd-plexi-glass clear-10 hole
4th-black leather-8 hole
5th-chrome-1 hole
Right now I have 6 swithces mounted low on the dash of the Fleetwood.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

i got a 10 switch plexiglass box. but i covered it in thin foam and covered it in crush velvet to match my guts


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 6 2005, 03:00 PM~3954036
> *i got a 10 switch plexiglass box. but i covered it in thin foam and covered it in crush velvet to match my guts
> *


pics?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

heres the first time i did it, before i put foam under it. ill get better pics n post em up one of these days


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 6 2005, 10:35 AM~3953216
> *ooook ook ok....i dontt care what people say....the following is NOT GHETTO
> ..............................chainbridges
> ...............................parking on 3
> ...............................switch boxes
> *


yep thats all just part of lowriding


----------



## 82d'elegance

i think that non white wall tires on 13s and 14s are ghetto :uh:


----------



## titoislaidlow

Just take a look at this page :uh: :uh: :uh: http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html It wont let me link pictures...but see for yourself...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Oct 6 2005, 06:11 PM~3955616
> *Just take a look at this page  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html It wont let me link pictures...but see for yourself...
> *



oh snap... that's where a lot of the pics that have already been posted are from...


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 03:20 PM~3955669
> *oh snap... that's where a lot of the pics that have already been posted are from...
> *


was he tryin to show pics that arent ghetto are that are ghetto? cause them welds were shitty lookin


----------



## NastyRedz

My cutty back in 95 was pretty guetto . LOL :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 6 2005, 06:45 PM~3955813
> *My cutty back in 95 was pretty guetto . LOL :biggrin:
> *



was that really yours?


----------



## highridah

nenes caddy
and bumperless hoppers if the shit fell off the first time how hard could it be to reinforce the mounts and mount it again so it dont happen the second time.

no i dont have hydros to some i dont even have a car. i want my set up to be completely hidden but im gonna make some service doors on the bed so i can work on my shit at least


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Oct 6 2005, 04:04 PM~3955581
> *i think that non white wall tires on 13s and 14s are ghetto :uh:
> *


unless its a euro


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 6 2005, 06:36 AM~3952038
> *You hurt my feelings :tears:
> *


You don't need a chain bridge to 3 wheel, with 8 batteries and long enough cylinders, 14's in most cases you can get most cars to 3 wheel. This car had 8 batteries and a 351M and a castiron tranny and is a 4200 pound car to start with and it would 3 wheel without any chains. You just need to know what to do.








This is the set-up.


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 6 2005, 04:56 PM~3955898
> *nenes caddy
> and bumperless hoppers if the shit fell off the first time how hard could it be to reinforce the mounts and mount it again so it dont happen the second time.
> 
> no i dont have hydros to some i dont even have a car. i want my set up to be completely hidden but im gonna make some service doors on the bed so i can work on my shit at least
> *


 The bumper smacks the ground, concrete or asphalt, there is no way to reinforce the mounts to keep the bumper on. And you talk alot of shit about other peoples rides and you havent posted yours yet. Oh yeah Nene is tearing up a Caddy while your broke ass is tryin to do a minitruck :uh: . While you're talking shit , have you seen Nene's other cars?


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Oct 6 2005, 04:47 PM~3956212
> *The bumper smacks the ground, concrete or asphalt, there is no way to reinforce the mounts to keep the bumper on. And you talk alot of shit about other peoples rides and you havent posted yours yet. Oh yeah Nene is tearing up a Caddy while your broke ass is tryin to do a minitruck :uh: . While you're talking shit , have you seen Nene's other cars?
> *


bullshit, ive seen cars in the demo derby and in stock races with both ends smashed to shit and still have the bumpers at the end so dont give me the earth is at fault excuse. they should just come out and admit they cant hit switches
ive seen his cars all with no bumpers.

ok i am doing a minitruck rather be that than a bandwagon rider i posted my ride 5 times now it aint much but guess what i dont see you building any different we all came up from somewhere so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Ulysses 2

Being Gay is diffrent too does that make it alright? :uh: Maybe you can show Nene how to build a hopper and hit his switches but dont answer me until you post your truck. And just so you know there are at least 30 minitrucks in this town and not 1 euro Caddy Coupe in NC other than mine, (yet) so whos on the bandwagon?


----------



## Lac of Respect

> You don't need a chain bridge to 3 wheel, with 8 batteries and long enough cylinders, 14's in most cases you can get most cars to 3 wheel. This car had 8 batteries and a 351M and a castiron tranny and is a 4200 pound car to start with and it would 3 wheel without any chains. You just need to know what to do.
> 
> 
> I'm sure I know what I'm doin. I made a 73 Monte with 14's, 6 batts and no chains pause 26". Unfortunately not all cars can do that. My fleetwood only pause about 15" with 6 batts but when I put my chains on I got over 2 feet.
> 
> Oh yeah, and having to cut your wheels to make the car 3 wheel higher is ghetto!


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 6 2005, 05:45 PM~3955813
> *My cutty back in 95 was pretty guetto . LOL :biggrin:
> *



 

Sir.........Im going to ask you to put the Greatfull Dead CD down, and step away from the acid :ugh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

my linc now 3s with 11 batts and 3 pumps..chians not hooked up...im gonna hook them up just to see if it goes higher though :biggrin:


----------



## WashPaChris 64

This thread is ghetto


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by WashPaChris 64_@Oct 7 2005, 09:49 AM~3959075
> *This thread is ghetto
> *


True


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Oct 6 2005, 08:06 PM~3956280
> *bullshit, ive seen cars in the demo derby and in stock races with both ends smashed to shit and still have the bumpers at the end so dont give me the earth is at fault excuse. they should just come out and admit they cant hit switches
> ive seen his cars all with no bumpers.
> 
> ok i am doing a minitruck rather be that than a bandwagon rider i posted my ride 5 times now it aint much but guess what i dont see you building any different we all came up from somewhere so shut the fuck up.
> *


i help the ******* s next door to me weld up thier derby cars this year and you would be suprised at the lengths they go to to keep the bumpers on.


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 7 2005, 10:08 AM~3960034
> *i help the ******* s next door to me weld up thier derby cars this year and you would be suprised at the lengths they go to to keep the bumpers on.
> *


lol so you saw those


----------



## NastyRedz

Guetto Blasters Guetto! :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

nice kandy paintjobs,with door jambs and trunk difrent color :angry:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 7 2005, 08:52 PM~3963118
> *nice kandy paintjobs,with door jambs and trunk difrent color :angry:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

layitlow.....IS.....ghetto


----------



## Guest

how about people that spend $3000-$5000 for a candy paint job on a lowrider then paint there frames with spray cans


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 7 2005, 09:16 PM~3963725
> *how about people that spend $3000-$5000 for a candy paint job on a lowrider then paint there frames with spray cans
> *


isnt your frame painted with spray paint? lol


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:0 GHETT-OWNED :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS

Ghetto as RED koolaid :biggrin:


----------



## plague

THAT ONE SETUP HAD TO BE THE WORST WITH THE CROOKED PUMPS AND WIRES ALL OVER.BUT DAMN MOST OF THEM WERE LIKE THAT. BUT THAT LAWN MOWER TAKES THE CAKE. HEY WORK WITH WHAT YOU GOT.


----------



## Guest

nope i used the piant that was used to spray the car i had about a 1\2 gallon left over


----------



## Guest

how about jimmy rigging a power 3 wheel


----------



## Joost....

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 8 2005, 09:17 AM~3965523
> *http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
> *


hahahahahaha so thats where all those pics came from :0 hahahahahaha


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 8 2005, 12:09 AM~3964402
> *Ghetto as RED koolaid  :biggrin:
> *


What flavor you want......................THE RED..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 8 2005, 11:17 AM~3965523
> *http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
> *



Yeah my boy even blocked them from being posted to :0 .....That one frame rail damn.....all I heard in my head was...STOP HAMMA TIME


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 8 2005, 12:12 PM~3965840
> *Yeah my boy even blocked them from being posted to :0 .....That one frame rail damn.....all I heard in my head was...STOP HAMMA TIME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Oct 8 2005, 10:17 AM~3965523
> *http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html
> *


 :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 8 2005, 08:54 AM~3965311
> *nope i used the piant that was used to spray the car i had about a 1\2 gallon left over
> *


so you used white or silver whatever it is that was left over after painting your car orange, to paint your frame? lol ok..... Having a spray painted frame is nothing to be ashamed of...lol...and yes mine is spray painted :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

how bout knockoffs on on side and stock rims on the other.the shit is real gay :roflmao:


----------



## 100%STREET

Super Ghetto "not so" reinforced


----------



## UNIDOS

Car stereo batteries
:nono: 








Bad Wrap, haha


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Oct 9 2005, 10:34 PM~3972909
> *Car stereo batteries
> :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Wrap, haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam.....


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:
another ichiban specal :roflmao:
[attachmentid=305071]

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

guess the case of beer would explain all the weird and fucked up shit they do to cars :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

I am not saying this but i heard... when people's wheel stick out of their cars.. like cars that are not meant to have deep dish wire wheels on them like... Eldorados, 1980s Riverias, and also 92 Ford Cougar... and another thing i heard was the Negative camber butterfly affect


----------



## UNIDOS

I am gonna clown myself.. This was my first set up back in 1992.. Look at the cinder block on the batteries.. LOL, I could sit 3

Sorry for the large pics. No digital cams back then


----------



## 100%STREET

the "snake pit" setup


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 6 2005, 03:44 PM~3953277
> *I'm iffy on the switch box thing..... I don't like any of the cheesy new boxes out today... I like the old ones made from colored plexi..
> Oh here's somthing Ghetto for you guys:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like mine on tha dash .. much easier and much safer while driving ... also gives a nice hop...

that guy just need a switch handle and a cord ..


----------



## Mastodon

the UK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 3 2005, 01:31 PM~3933200
> *delta dump on top of y blocks? or even worse, X blocks
> i agree with a few above........
> solenoids on hold downs///flat steel as hold downs
> *


i have done that but i got a pic for you guys now this is ghetto this is the set-up that was in my lincoln when i got it :biggrin: injoy the laugh


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 7 2005, 06:52 PM~3963118
> *nice kandy paintjobs,with door jambs and trunk difrent color :angry:
> *


they call that PIMP MY RIDE around every fucking car they paint the never paint the door jams lmao my my car looks cool yea just don't open the doors :biggrin:


----------



## sprgeo

this bike from Montpelier, VT is Hippie/Ghetto


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 7 2005, 04:00 PM~3962535
> *Guetto Blasters  Guetto! :biggrin:
> *



when are the LCD monitors?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## gixxa7500

when you bleed ya hoses for the first time but fuck ya forgot to connect them to the pump 

lol neva happened to me


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by BackYardHydraulics_@Oct 9 2005, 11:44 PM~3973298
> *the "snake pit" setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wonder who that belonged too :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mendiola

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 3 2005, 09:16 AM~3933109
> *Not necessarily hrydro related but:
> 
> a car in all primer that hasnt had any body work or rust repair.
> *


Yea i find it stupid...because that's like a half ass job on a paint job... and doesn't look good on the road...Stylish wise... :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 12 2005, 05:54 PM~3989764
> *Yea i find it stupid...because that's like a half ass job on a paint job... and doesn't look good on the road...Stylish wise...  :biggrin:
> *


i have found that primer makes any car look better................i love primer gray.....it is indeed ghetto....maybe thats why its so appealing to me....... :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 13 2005, 10:58 AM~3993165
> *i have found that primer makes any car look better................i love primer gray.....it is indeed ghetto....maybe thats why its so appealing to me....... :uh:
> *


i belive primer makes cars better when they look like shit to begin with....but when you take a nice paint job and sand it down to primer it for the hell of it thats getto.......Its also differnt when your doing body work..thats ok to cover up the nasty bondo or fiberglass look...i hate seeing that on a car more than anything....Iv drove a primered car...but only because i wrecked my car and couldnt fnid matching parts...i didnt want to drive a skittle :roflmao: so i bought some nice hot rod black primer and sanded down and then sprayed the whole car down...to me and alot of others the car looked alot better than the factory paint job...only cause it was shit brown LOL


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 13 2005, 10:28 AM~3993317
> *i belive primer makes cars better when they look like shit to begin with....but when you take a nice paint job and sand it down to primer it for the hell of it thats getto.......Its also differnt when your doing body work..thats ok to cover up the nasty bondo or fiberglass look...i hate seeing that on a car more than anything....Iv drove a primered  car...but only because i wrecked my car and couldnt fnid matching parts...i didnt want to drive a skittle :roflmao: so i bought some nice hot rod black primer and sanded down and then sprayed the whole car down...to me and alot of others the car looked alot better than the factory paint job...only cause it was shit brown LOL
> *



ya know, i would agree with you cus I had a 64 Chevy C10 that would have looked better in primer than the sorry factory white top and blue bottom/body. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

one of these things just doesnt belong here
one of these things just isnt the same
if you can tell me wich one just doesnt belong here
you will win this game lol


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 24 2005, 12:55 PM~4061306
> *one of these things just doesnt belong here
> one of these things just isnt the same
> if you can tell me wich one just doesnt belong here
> you will win this game lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol i thought this topic was dead by now :roflmao:

but my guess is the odd prohopper pump lol


----------



## ENVIUS

the chrome one


----------



## Kandy Drippa

DING DING DING


----------



## Kandy Drippa

YA I WAS LOOKIN THROUGH RANDOM PICS AND SEEN THAT, THAT SONG FROM SESAME STREET POPPED IN MY HEAD


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

wheres the pic of the double pump with an x block........on top of the x-block rests a delta dump. that shit was ghetto to me. for the simple fact the rear pump(s?) had atleast italians on it.............


----------



## ENVIUS

lol


----------



## TWSTDFRO




----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 24 2005, 05:47 PM~4063550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dude, who wouldnt want to go to scholl in the "SHORT BUS"????


:dunno: 


:banghead:


----------



## sprgeo

i mean *school


had too much to drink, typing a little fast 2nite

:nono: 

:barf: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS

lol


----------



## MarquisPlaya

yesterday this i was pumping up my tires at the gas station and a guy comes over and starts talking to me and hes got a caddy and he told me he underinflates the tires in the rear so it sits lower :0


----------



## MarquisPlaya

GHETTO!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Oct 24 2005, 08:31 PM~4064093
> *yesterday this i was pumping up my tires at the gas station and a guy comes over and starts talking to me and hes got a caddy and he told me he underinflates the tires in the rear so it sits lower  :0
> *


lmao that is getto


----------



## Divine Sentra

what about "high ridaz" and people that put a body kit on their ride to "be low" cause they're afraid to alter their suspension


----------



## ENVIUS

high riderz are gay..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by MarquisPlaya_@Oct 24 2005, 10:31 PM~4064093
> *yesterday this i was pumping up my tires at the gas station and a guy comes over and starts talking to me and hes got a caddy and he told me he underinflates the tires in the rear so it sits lower  :0
> *



that's def ghetto.


----------



## TWSTDFRO

GHETTOO??????


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 24 2005, 10:32 PM~4064975
> *GHETTOO??????
> *



Thats hilarious :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mendiola

I didnt ever think dat white castle food place existed... :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by Mendiola_@Oct 25 2005, 02:17 AM~4065564
> *I didnt ever think dat white castle food place existed...  :biggrin:
> *


I have seen them in New York, they are nasty like Krystals.


----------



## Switchblade

A sinderblock holding up the left side of the pump rack cuz it broke (My friends car) :rofl:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by TWSTDFRO_@Oct 24 2005, 10:32 PM~4064975
> *GHETTOO??????
> *


black family wedding..wearing all white...eating at a white castle.....thats just fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

1. Wood blocks between ur fenders and fender supports to keep ur door from rubbing when u open . 

2. Coil unders on the back and pulling on back spring out to make it lean harder. 

3. Rope tied to ur back deep cups so u dont loose em when u kick them doing a rolling 3wheel. ( those fucks get expensive)

4. 2 WHite walls on one side to blackies on the other. spray painted spokes becuz they rusted. 

5. Hood latch consist of a rubber stretchy object. 

6. side skirts broke off and you zip tie em back on

7. floor cut out between batteries and gas tank.

8. 13's wit a 20 for a 5th wheel

Enuff about mY car.. Lets talk about your now!!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 25 2005, 12:06 PM~4067883
> *1.  Wood blocks between ur fenders and fender supports to keep ur door from    rubbing when u open .
> 
> 2.  Coil unders on the back and pulling on back spring out to make it lean harder.
> 
> 3.  Rope tied to ur back deep cups so u dont loose em when u kick them doing a rolling 3wheel. ( those fucks get expensive)
> 
> 4.  2 WHite walls on one side to blackies on the other. spray painted spokes becuz they rusted.
> 
> 5.  Hood latch consist of a rubber stretchy object.
> 
> 6.  side skirts broke off and you zip tie em back on
> 
> 7.  floor cut out between batteries and gas tank.
> 
> 8.  13's wit a 20 for a 5th wheel
> 
> Enuff about mY car.. Lets talk about your now!!!!
> *



:0 Dam and i thought my shit was getto :roflmao:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

i got ghetto video clips of my shit too video clips of it breaking down. 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/195029813191136...*lookwhaticando
http://www.zippyvideos.com/648641207191059...*lookwhaticando


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

NOtice i spray painted my frame floresent green and now i cant get all the paint back off... ive tried everything. 
but this is mybaby and i still wouldnt get rid of it for anything. ThATS aLl That CounTs!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

oh yea, ddi i mention the 2 CCE pumps set up for a 2 pump setup with one side plugged and the 2 hi jacker pumps set up for a 4 pump setup.

or the 2 sets of prestolite blocks on 2 pumps and the 2 strings of accurate silionoids on the other 2 pumps. 

or maybe the busted windshield and whole front clip. or my #6 hoese to the left and the #8 hoses to the right. ( pancake sux) 

Xibit~please~pimp~my~ride!!!!!!!


----------



## sprgeo

hey dude, 1 word........


:twak:


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 25 2005, 12:06 PM~4067883
> *1.  Wood blocks between ur fenders and fender supports to keep ur door from    rubbing when u open .
> 
> 2.  Coil unders on the back and pulling on back spring out to make it lean harder.
> 
> 3.  Rope tied to ur back deep cups so u dont loose em when u kick them doing a rolling 3wheel. ( those fucks get expensive)
> 
> 4.  2 WHite walls on one side to blackies on the other. spray painted spokes becuz they rusted.
> 
> 5.  Hood latch consist of a rubber stretchy object.
> 
> 6.  side skirts broke off and you zip tie em back on
> 
> 7.  floor cut out between batteries and gas tank.
> 
> 8.  13's wit a 20 for a 5th wheel
> 
> Enuff about mY car.. Lets talk about your now!!!!
> *


You win!

WOW dude...is that your daily?


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

it was my daily up until i lost my license, but thats its so beat up and rigged. i was driving it back and forth to school and work. And best beleive that i clowned like a teen in high school with their very own street dancer should. i snapped a balljoint hopping thru the parking lot. i drove in every parade. and i ran 72 volts on that little fucker for homecoming. lol


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

read the tags. It still gets driven as daily as i can find a schofer to ride me around. i drive it to car shows. and tow it home. and visa versa.


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao:


----------



## TWSTDFRO

:roflmao: WANT MORE????


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN

MY BOY LIFTED THE CAR THEN FILLED THE TANKS WITH OIL AGAIN THEN DUMPED IT BLEW ALL THE TANKS OFF THE BLOCKS. DUMB ASS WAS CLEANING HIS TRUNK FOR 2 DAYS


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Oct 26 2005, 05:17 PM~4077315
> *MY BOY LIFTED THE CAR THEN FILLED THE TANKS WITH OIL AGAIN THEN DUMPED IT BLEW ALL THE TANKS OFF THE BLOCKS. DUMB ASS WAS CLEANING HIS TRUNK FOR 2 DAYS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## larrylegend

a battery rack made of wood!


----------



## somos1reyes

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 5 2005, 04:55 PM~3949231
> *they make huge heat shrink.... If i think of it I'll take some pics of the stuff I have at work
> *


the cable companys use 1/2" to 3/4" wide by 3'long heat shrink on underground cable splices


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

ive seen a battery rack made of wood b4. its was holding up prettty good when i seen it


----------



## vegascutty

i never finished unbolting my shocks when i put my accumulators so their just hanging. i need to unbolt them one of these days


----------



## UNIDOS

I have seen those red 4x4 shock boots over cylinders in the front. The guy told me when he gets pulled over cops always asked about his cylinders so he covered them with rancho 4x4 shock boots, claims he doesnt get tickets anymore caues they look like shocks now..


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Oct 26 2005, 07:17 PM~4077315
> *MY BOY LIFTED THE CAR THEN FILLED THE TANKS WITH OIL AGAIN THEN DUMPED IT BLEW ALL THE TANKS OFF THE BLOCKS. DUMB ASS WAS CLEANING HIS TRUNK FOR 2 DAYS
> *


 :0 that sucks...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Oct 27 2005, 02:34 AM~4080468
> *I have seen those red 4x4 shock boots over cylinders in the front. The guy told me when he gets pulled over cops always asked about his cylinders so he covered them with rancho 4x4 shock boots, claims he doesnt get tickets anymore caues they look like shocks now..
> *


i guess that would be a good idea if your in a place where they throw a bitch fit about hydros..here i can hit switches in front of cops with no problems..even have them come into parking lots where im parked just to ask me to hit switches :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

to me this is GHETTO 


[attachmentid=327674]
[attachmentid=327675]
[attachmentid=327676]


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Oct 27 2005, 09:36 AM~4081339
> *to me this is GHETTO
> [attachmentid=327674]
> [attachmentid=327675]
> [attachmentid=327676]
> *


 :cheesy: you must really like my car since you keep posting about it...you like it that much its for sale...pretty funny..you even had these pics saved to your computer...hahaha ....so mr jealous focker get over it or buy it you retarted piece of shit :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS

why dont you post pics of your car pimpology.... :dunno: 
oh thats right, you dont have a car! :rofl: dumb fuck


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 27 2005, 10:07 AM~4081547
> *why dont you post pics of your car pimpology....  :dunno:
> oh thats right,  you dont have a car! :rofl: dumb fuck
> *



clown look up my posts :uh:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 08:23 PM~3933151
> *Diamond plate reinfrocing with the shapes facing out.
> *


...Or the shapes facing in! :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Oct 27 2005, 10:17 AM~4081619
> *clown look up my posts  :uh:
> *


no dont want to waste my time looking for acar you dont have .... post up your imaginary car you ass clown :buttkick:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 27 2005, 01:16 PM~4082086
> *no dont want to waste my time looking for acar you dont have .... post up your imaginary car you ass clown :buttkick:
> *



:0 


Hey what's up?


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 27 2005, 11:21 AM~4082134
> *:0
> Hey what's up?
> *


not much whats going on...


----------



## ENVIUS

wheres your imaginary car at fucktard :dunno:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 27 2005, 02:04 PM~4082478
> *not much whats going on...
> *



just work :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 27 2005, 01:30 PM~4083091
> *just work  :biggrin:
> *


i know how that is....


----------



## X-Sonic

I'm ghetto :guns:


----------



## vegascutty

i seen this guy in a ricer older eclipse, that fool had a wooden wing in the back painted white and the paint was coming off. i was laughing and i was gonna ask him if he had termites.


----------



## X-Sonic

wooden wing :roflmao:

The false plastic spare wheels they used to put on the sides of pimpmobiles, that's ghetto :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Oct 28 2005, 02:00 AM~4086540
> *i seen this guy in a ricer older eclipse, that fool had a wooden wing in the back painted white and the paint was coming off. i was laughing and i was gonna ask him if he had termites.
> *


lol there used to be a car like that around here...he was ricing down the strip and blew a tire and hit a curb and the wooden wing fell apart and into traffic :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect

Using staples to hold the headliner up.

Spoke rims with the white wall facing in.

Neon lisence plate frames.

Using a screw driver as a key to open the trunk.

A mural OF your car ON your car.

Using Autozone and your main source for customizing your ride.

Decals on the back window to rep. your club.

Joining a car club just to get hook-ups.


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 28 2005, 08:05 AM~4087328
> *Using staples to hold the headliner up.
> 
> Spoke rims with the white wall facing in.
> 
> Neon lisence plate frames.
> 
> Using a screw driver as a key to open the trunk.
> 
> A mural OF your car ON your car.
> 
> Using Autozone and your main source for customizing your ride.
> 
> Decals on the back window to rep. your club.
> 
> Joining a car club just to get hook-ups.
> *


so how would you REP your club!?!?!?! even if it is recognized by low rider magazine!?!?!

:guns:


----------



## ALN

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Oct 29 2005, 02:14 AM~4093076
> *so how would you REP your club!?!?!?! even if it is recognized by low rider magazine!?!?!
> 
> :guns:
> *


I dont know maybe a plaque :0


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 29 2005, 01:40 AM~4093306
> *I dont know maybe a plaque  :0
> *


lol only the ricer clubs represent with stickers :biggrin:


----------



## X-Sonic

plaque = only way to go (preferably gold plated :biggrin: ) :thumbsup:


----------



## X-Sonic

a plaque made from cardboard would be ghetto (don't know if it's been done though ?) :happysad:


----------



## G'dupGbody

im too broke to buy new bushings for my door so i have to lift it up and line it up to shut it and if i lean back on my seat to much it drops back :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 28 2005, 09:05 AM~4087328
> *Using staples to hold the headliner up.
> 
> Spoke rims with the white wall facing in.
> 
> Neon lisence plate frames.
> 
> Using a screw driver as a key to open the trunk.
> 
> A mural OF your car ON your car.
> 
> Using Autozone and your main source for customizing your ride.
> 
> Decals on the back window to rep. your club.
> 
> Joining a car club just to get hook-ups.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln+Oct 27 2005, 08:03 AM~4081524-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: you must really like my car since you keep posting about it...you like it that much its for sale...pretty funny..you even had these pics saved to your computer...hahaha ....so mr jealous focker get over it or buy it you retarted piece of shit  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 08:07 AM~4081547
> *why dont you post pics of your car pimpology....  :dunno:
> oh thats right,  you dont have a car! :rofl: dumb fuck
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 09:16 AM~4082086
> *no dont want to waste my time looking for acar you dont have .... post up your imaginary car you ass clown :buttkick:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slamed87lincoln_@Oct 27 2005, 11:29 AM~4083082
> *wheres your imaginary car at fucktard  :dunno:
> *


  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by low4life86_@Oct 29 2005, 08:35 PM~4096902
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

[attachmentid=330153]


like i said.. GHETTO , i don't blame you for wanting to sell your BARNIE MOBILE

oh ya ,is that all you can say is show me your shit, show me your shit, get over it, ive seen lots of peeps say your car is a CLOWN MOBILE and it shows! all i did was state that facks that your car in my eyes is GHETTO so take it for what it is this is the GHETTO TOPIC RIGHT? , it would be diffrent if your trunk lined up but everything in there looks slapped together, you buy all them new purple pumps and put the shit in with no thought in my eyes! i hope you do better on your next purple barnie ryde "brah"

have a great day


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PIMPOLOGY_@Oct 29 2005, 09:11 PM~4097028
> *[attachmentid=330153]
> like i said.. GHETTO , i don't blame you for wanting to sell your BARNIE MOBILE
> *


oh god ...im aucutly wanting to sell it so i can start over on another lincoln...and 79 mark...redo the interior in the purple swirl and put purple rims on it, and have the frame powercoated purple...purple purple purple....like i said mr fucktard without a car, Buy it or shut it....Buy it up and change it how you like it...since you need a car bad ill make you a deal


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

if u have a pump with the tell tale scratches from either a wrench or an dump hitting the block while u tightend it..also fittings not straight...and batt racks with fewer batts the rack can hold...chains on the front...and even worse is when they weld the link directly to the frame...if u see a car at a show and it been parked for 10 min and there is already a puddle of oil under it.....if your power balls make u dirty looking at them...if u have greasy finger prints on your interior...patch work reinforce and ichybahn style axels with tube reinforcements....making a rear end reinforcment that creates an aerodynamic drag at 5mph....cars that hop crooked...cars that hop and sound like a bucket of bolts..lowriders with limo tint...black wall tires...chain wheels...if your car creaks down while lifted loud enough to hear at a show...holding a stwitch down cause your batts are dead...


----------



## PORK CHOP

ghetto is when you come on lil and act like you got this and that talkin about how many cars you got and this and that and dont really have shit livin with your womens parents because you broke ass cant afford to live on your own. most people dont know who im talkin about but this person does p.s. he likes to talk bad about setups and he dont have one :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

Ghetto is when u have a trunk full of batteries and only run 3 or 4. 

Ghtto is also when u have multiply batteries and a seperate 12volt battery charger on each one. 

Out of the 5 people in my town that still run JUICE, im the only one with a hi jacker multi battery charger. We call it the community charger. 

****DONT MAKE FUN OF ME FOR THIS****

Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

damn dude you gunna be up for most ghetto award of lil :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO

i'll tell you whats ghetto... theres this *** who lives around my area who's got a fake lamborghini countache (kit car), and i rolled up next to him and he was with some girl and i looked at him and i was like, Sick LAmbo, is it real?, and he nods his head yes, so we all started pointing and laughing at him, he was so embarassed and his girl was like what the fuck???? hahaha fuck man at least admit its a fake, as if its not fuckin obvious


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 30 2005, 12:07 PM~4099838
> *i'll tell you whats ghetto... theres this *** who lives around my area who's got a fake lamborghini countache (kit car), and i rolled up next to him and he was with some girl and i looked at him and i was like, Sick LAmbo, is it real?, and he nods his head yes, so we all started pointing and laughing at him, he was so embarassed and his girl was like what the fuck???? hahaha fuck man at least admit its a fake, as if its not fuckin obvious
> *


kit car = lozer = ghetto = lozer girlfriend who fell for the broke-ass lines to score the lozer girl.......

did you follow?


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 30 2005, 05:15 AM~4097988
> *Ghetto is when u have a trunk full of batteries and only run 3 or 4.
> 
> Ghtto is also when u have multiply batteries and a seperate 12volt battery charger on each one.
> 
> Out of the 5 people in my town that still run JUICE, im the only one with a hi jacker multi battery charger. We call it the community charger.
> 
> ****DONT MAKE FUN OF ME FOR THIS****
> 
> Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!*



lol


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 30 2005, 12:07 PM~4099838
> *i'll tell you whats ghetto... theres this *** who lives around my area who's got a fake lamborghini countache (kit car), and i rolled up next to him and he was with some girl and i looked at him and i was like, Sick LAmbo, is it real?, and he nods his head yes, so we all started pointing and laughing at him, he was so embarassed and his girl was like what the fuck???? hahaha fuck man at least admit its a fake, as if its not fuckin obvious
> *


seems like your a hater,nothing wrong with rolling a clean kit car.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

yea id like to have a lambo kit car with a blown sbc


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Oct 30 2005, 01:07 PM~4099838
> *i'll tell you whats ghetto... theres this *** who lives around my area who's got a fake lamborghini countache (kit car), and i rolled up next to him and he was with some girl and i looked at him and i was like, Sick LAmbo, is it real?, and he nods his head yes, so we all started pointing and laughing at him, he was so embarassed and his girl was like what the fuck???? hahaha fuck man at least admit its a fake, as if its not fuckin obvious
> *


maybe he didnt hear you right and thought you asked if it was a fiero? :dunno:


----------



## turnin-heads

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 30 2005, 03:15 AM~4097988
> *
> ****DONT MAKE FUN OF ME FOR THIS****
> 
> Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!
> 
> *


LOL.... that shits funny

how about when ppl just sit there racks in their trunks/truck bed


----------



## remione1

ill put myself on blast. not driving the linc right now, but i got a flat & had 2 fat white wall tires laying around put on one side because im to lazy to go buy new ones. since im not driving it still havnt changed them.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Oct 3 2005, 06:03 PM~3935434
> *People that are posting that dont have have hydraulics..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:

Just a couple..

Not emptying your pumps the right way = taking the hose off at the cylinder and tapping the switch while somebody aims the hose in the yard or driveway.....

Leaking cylinders...

Oil trunk.....

and yes....the cheap ass ground straps


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

HOPPIN A CAR WITH NO FRONT END!! :0


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

putting big wheels on the oppisite corners of ur car just to hit a higher 3wheel


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Oct 30 2005, 01:15 AM~4097988
> *Ghetto is when u have a trunk full of batteries and only run 3 or 4.
> 
> Ghtto is also when u have multiply batteries and a seperate 12volt battery charger on each one.
> 
> Out of the 5 people in my town that still run JUICE, im the only one with a hi jacker multi battery charger. We call it the community charger.
> 
> ****DONT MAKE FUN OF ME FOR THIS****
> 
> Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hey at least ur honest about it


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by X-Sonic_@Oct 29 2005, 06:06 PM~4096744
> *a plaque made from cardboard would be ghetto (don't know if it's been done though ?)  :happysad:
> *


never seen cardboard, but i did have one out of sheetmetal :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty

curbed up rims


----------



## vegascutty

the curb antenas all the way around


----------



## badass 64

Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are...


----------



## Guest

badass 64 Posted Today, 04:16 AM 
Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 3 2005, 07:16 AM~4126748
> *Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are...
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badass 64

> *(badass 64 @ Nov 3 2005, 07:16 AM)
> Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are...
> *





> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 03:52 PM~4127230
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 



:biggrin: Can you belive dudes really do that! :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 3 2005, 10:52 AM~4127473
> *:biggrin:  Can you belive dudes really do that! :roflmao:
> *


 who?


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 3 2005, 04:56 PM~4127477
> *who?
> *


You see it on here from time to time... :cheesy: And some other places too...


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

i took my shit to a car show once and the judges offered me $2000. they said they would pay me if i pormised to never bring this piece of shit back


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 4 2005, 03:01 AM~4133947
> *i took my shit to a car show once and the judges offered me $2000. they said they would pay me if i pormised to never bring this piece of shit back
> *


Did you take the cash??? :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by CHIPPIN 64_@Nov 4 2005, 07:51 AM~4135085
> *Did you take the cash??? :biggrin:
> *


i would have taken it and ran :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by badass 64+Nov 3 2005, 09:52 AM~4127473-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-(badass 64 @ Nov 3 2005
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @ 07:16 AM)~
> *
> Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by (timdog57 @ Nov 3 2005_@ 03:52 PM)~
> * :0  :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Can you believe dudes really do that! :roflmao:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

:uh: ok, i wasnt sure


----------



## KlowninKC

Damnnn......somebody just got put on blast....that's messed up


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

One time, i took this girl to a car show with me. And i was trying to show out with her in the jeep. And my pumps sit right behind the headrest and while i was gas hopping up a hill the pump shot a fireball into the back of her head..Now she has a bald spot on the bottom of her hairline. And to make it worse, on the way home, my jeep leaked oil onto the back of her new shirt. THinks havent been the same since.  :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do+Nov 3 2005, 11:01 PM~4133947-->
> 
> 
> 
> i took my shit to a car show once and the judges offered me $2000. they said they would pay me if i pormised to never bring this piece of shit back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 4 2005, 09:33 PM~4141569
> *One time, i took this girl to a car show with me. And i was trying to show out with her in the jeep. And my pumps sit right behind the headrest and while i was gas hopping up a hill the pump shot a fireball into the back of her head..Now she has a bald spot on the bottom of her hairline. And to make it worse, on the way home, my jeep leaked oil onto the back of her new shirt. THinks havent been the same since.   :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: 
ur so funny homie! :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan

Man I had a solenoid burn up and my shit wouldnt pump up, and I had to take my date home right, but my shit was down way low and I got stuck on a speed bump and couldnt get the motherfucker off. I had to explain to her dad why I got her home late. :uh:

this is what I had an old fenner setup on...










.. .. and no thats not a Fiero, its a FIAT :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Oct 24 2005, 02:15 PM~4061442
> *lol i thought this topic was dead by now :roflmao:
> 
> but my guess is the odd prohopper pump lol
> *


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 4 2005, 08:01 AM~4133947
> *i took my shit to a car show once and the judges offered me $2000. they said they would pay me if i pormised to never bring this piece of shit back
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## Joker808

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Oct 24 2005, 01:55 PM~4061306
> *one of these things just doesnt belong here
> one of these things just isnt the same
> if you can tell me wich one just doesnt belong here
> you will win this game lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


go ahead talk shit...all good ..i'm replacing the whole setup soon..gotta use what you got when shit burns up


----------



## Wickeddragon68

Whats ghetto when homies weld power balls on the rear without putting some clean brackets to weld them too, direct welding them isnt safe. Also when homies say they extended there A-arms(you know who you are) and they cut them in half and weld them back together without renforcing or adding anything!!! WHATS THE POINT RIGHT? Also seen some chain bridges that site right underneath the car instead of sitting snug in the chasis, GHETTO!!! JUST SIMPLY DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT HYDROS IN MY OPINION!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry

switches without switch extensions


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 5 2005, 03:15 PM~4143738
> *switches without switch extensions
> *


  i dont know about that one.
alot of those plastic extensions are fuckin ghetto with the flat finger spots on the end.
i dont like any extensions except for the set screw/jeweled tips or or not. plastic extensions and adding tape and straws to me is ghetto


----------



## Sonu

Hey what happens to the Regal in that movie "The Wash" those two guys break something and you can hear it go down... and the car sits sideways and smokes from the trunk while they leave  it was pretty unusual to me


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

when u see a lo lo riding clean as hell but they still got a trailer hitch on the back cuz they didnt feel like taking it off.. i asked one guy what he pulls, he said a high 3wheel... i jhust shut my mouth and walked away


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Nov 6 2005, 01:42 PM~4148814
> *when u see a lo lo riding clean as hell but they still got a trailer hitch on the back cuz they didnt feel like taking it off.. i asked one guy what he pulls, he said a high 3wheel... i jhust shut my mouth and walked away
> *


from the stories and pics you shown, walkin away from a trailer hitch was proab'ly the best thing you've done with a car
:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 3 2005, 11:16 AM~4126748
> *Claiming to be "most hated" when nobody even gives a shit about you, or even know who you are...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: Look's like you know who i am!





QUOTE(badass 64 @ Nov 4 2005, 10:18 AM) 
I saw that car in person and I can tell you - IT'S CLEEEAN!
:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 02:52 PM~4127230
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 64sure

whats up?


----------



## blvddown

I SEE A LOT OF GHETTO SHIT AROUND NC.......


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

CLAIMIN TO HAVE NO WEIGHT WHEN YOU KNOW YOU DO!

"I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE" :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Nov 7 2005, 12:38 AM~4150719
> *CLAIMIN TO HAVE NO WEIGHT WHEN YOU KNOW YOU DO!
> 
> "I'VE ALWAYS LIKED THIS ONE" :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I know people that do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DROPMASTER

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:18 PM~3933117
> *Scragly wiring, like dump wires not twisted or wired tied together and then hidden :angry:
> Here is a couple nice set ups.  :uh:
> *


how is it nice because theres not much there :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 7 2005, 12:43 AM~4150447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak: Look's like you know who i am!
> QUOTE(badass 64 @ Nov 4 2005, 10:18 AM)
> I saw that car in person and I can tell you - IT'S CLEEEAN!
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL! You know I wasent thinking about your Lincoln bro, ha ha. That's one of the best lincoln's Ive seen so... :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike

I'm guilty of all:

Mix match pumps
Fenner stone steel blocks
rolling up power windows w/ hands
mix match door panels b/c of new door (car was wrecked)
6x9's with a 4x10 hole
6x9's just sitting on top of the deck
6x9's in the head rests
visable remote, power or RCA lines
stickers on your switchbox
having a switchbox for only 2 switches
delta dumps
thos little slowdowns with the small handle that's hard to turn
rockford pumpheads
crossing wires w/ a lawnmower battery to raise your car to drive
torched frame for cylinder holes
no extended a arms
impala arms on a g-body and they still butterfly (a friend, not me)
spray painted rims
puddles on your trunk
dirty trunks
dirty anythign at a car show
duct tape on weather stripping
silicone to stop windsheld leaks
those big throwback 80's style windsheild wipers
air freshener crowns
bolt ons
bolt ons w/ no cap
faded gold
gold rims with no gold anywhere else on the car
painting your car to match stock interior and/or door jambs
Cheap Valspar paint kits
electrical tape tp mast off rocker trim
masking off rocker trim
no install kit for your c.d. player
anything road gear
wavy body when your bass hits
shove in a car that doesn't run or just sits
double side tape for your c.d. player remote
missing interior panels
no exhaust
bald 155/80's
full custom lowrider at home but a 82 datsunt for a daily
portable d.v.d. players in your car
saggin head liners
glove box's that don't stay shut
when shit don't work(turn signal, horn, ignition key, pop trunk)
and my fav...

My car's door on the driver side is differnt b/c it was wrecked and is a different door so I have to open in from the passenger side. That shit gets ANNOYING!


----------



## Joost....

saving up 400 straws at mcdonalds to make `colored spokes` :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 7 2005, 02:50 PM~4156449
> *I'm guilty of all:
> 
> Mix match pumps
> Fenner stone steel blocks
> rolling up power windows w/ hands
> mix match door panels b/c of new door (car was wrecked)
> 6x9's with a 4x10 hole
> 6x9's just sitting on top of the deck
> 6x9's in the head rests
> visable remote, power or RCA lines
> stickers on your switchbox
> having a switchbox for only 2 switches
> delta dumps
> thos little slowdowns with the small handle that's hard to turn
> rockford pumpheads
> crossing wires w/ a lawnmower battery to raise your car to drive
> torched frame for cylinder holes
> no extended a arms
> impala arms on a g-body and they still butterfly (a friend, not me)
> spray painted rims
> puddles on your trunk
> dirty trunks
> dirty anythign at a car show
> duct tape on weather stripping
> silicone to stop windsheld leaks
> those big throwback 80's style windsheild wipers
> air freshener crowns
> bolt ons
> bolt ons w/ no cap
> faded gold
> gold rims with no gold anywhere else on the car
> painting your car to match stock interior and/or door jambs
> Cheap Valspar paint kits
> electrical tape tp mast off rocker trim
> masking off rocker trim
> no install kit for your c.d. player
> anything road gear
> wavy body when your bass hits
> shove in a car that doesn't run or just sits
> double side tape for your c.d. player remote
> missing interior panels
> no exhaust
> bald 155/80's
> full custom lowrider at home but a 82 datsunt for a daily
> portable d.v.d. players in your car
> saggin head liners
> glove box's that don't stay shut
> when shit don't work(turn signal, horn, ignition key, pop trunk)
> and my fav...
> 
> My car's door on the driver side is differnt b/c it was wrecked and is a different door so I have to open in from the passenger side.  That shit gets ANNOYING!
> *


DAMN U GHETTO AS HELL


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 7 2005, 09:13 AM~4153415
> *LOL! You know I wasent thinking about your Lincoln bro, ha ha. That's one of the best lincoln's Ive seen so... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats better. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

heres a certified ghetto install :0


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

BLVDCRUISER whast so ghetto about limo tint on lowriders???


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

whats*


----------



## monsterpuff

mags :0


----------



## REALTALK

this dude's ride. Look at this shit


----------



## $uper_$aucey206

here's my trunk lock.. I use a butter knife to open the trunk


----------



## REALTALK

:rofl:


----------



## $uper_$aucey206

my steering wheel


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


WTF? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by $uper_$aucey206_@Nov 11 2005, 01:11 AM~4184433
> *my steering wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mine too :biggrin: I would post a picture but I'm ashamed of myself.


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by 85rockerdraggins10_@Nov 10 2005, 04:32 PM~4181245
> *BLVDCRUISER whast so ghetto about limo tint on lowriders???
> *


I don't agree that the tint it ghetto, but for a personal preference I don't like it on my ride. I like to be able to see the guts and plaque from outside the car.


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN

CASHMONEYSPEED you just wrote down half the shit, i have done in the past 20+ years. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Nov 11 2005, 10:43 AM~4185425
> *I don't agree that the tint it ghetto, but for a personal preference I don't like it on my ride.  I like to be able to see the guts and plaque from outside the car.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## dken

ok i got 1.... how about different springs on each rear corner!! when i bought my caddy it had 1 cce precut blue on the pass. side rear and 1 fullstack purple on the drivers rear... or batteries covered in acidic dust ant corrosion


----------



## dken

^^^^^^^^^^^^^walmart batteries to boot^^^^^^^


----------



## remione1

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Nov 7 2005, 02:05 PM~4156577
> *saving up 400 straws at mcdonalds to make `colored spokes`  :biggrin:
> *


about 2 years ago i bought 200 blue straws from store but couldnt bring myself to put them on. gave them to a guy down the street last month & he put them on his ride.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

imma go get 240 blue straws :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Painting the belly of a car with the frame & rubber bushings still on it.


----------



## Calilolo

Most Cars coming from tha EAST! :uh:


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Oct 29 2005, 10:43 AM~4094024
> *lol only the ricer clubs represent with stickers :biggrin:
> *



Hey now... most of our logo's are cut from vinyl for the back window lol... Some of them are air brushed but our club defeintly does not fall into a ricer catagory....

But here is my contribution to the thread... DONKS... I cant stand those and all of them have some ghetto ass suspenion to get it lifted for the rims


----------



## TWEEDY

But here is my contribution to the thread... DONKS... I cant stand those and all of them have some ghetto ass suspenion to get it lifted for the rims



Some 4x4 wood blocks between the rearend and spring perch...LOL DAMN HIGH RIDERS :uh: :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 13 2005, 11:55 AM~4196643
> *But here is my contribution to the thread... DONKS... I cant stand those and all of them have some ghetto ass suspenion to get it lifted for the rims
> Some 4x4 wood blocks between the rearend and spring perch...LOL DAMN HIGH RIDERS  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 you talmbout the_cat?


----------



## AndrewH

mis matched parts like noids, batts, speakers,anything like that.

running whitewalls on the left and blackwalls on the right! I may have done that for a while,but just because the tirew company didnt know the difference, dumb ********.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Oct 29 2005, 11:07 PM~4097236
> *if u have a pump with the tell tale scratches from either a wrench or an dump hitting the block while u tightend it..also fittings not straight...and batt racks with fewer batts the rack can hold...chains on the front...and even worse is when they weld the link directly to the frame...if u see a car at a show and it been parked for 10 min and there is already a puddle of oil under it.....if your power balls make u dirty looking at them...if u have greasy finger prints on your interior...patch work reinforce and ichybahn style axels with tube reinforcements....making a rear end reinforcment that creates an aerodynamic drag at 5mph....cars that hop crooked...cars that hop and sound like a bucket of bolts..lowriders with limo tint...black wall tires...chain wheels...if your car creaks down while lifted loud enough to hear at a show...holding a stwitch down cause your batts are dead...
> *


bump for the realness


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 13 2005, 07:39 PM~4197994
> *bump for the realness
> *



No shit that was some good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

working under my truck with my legs laying in the street... well I guess thats just plain stupidity not ghetto...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

grinding you calipers down to fit 13x7 on a whip.


----------



## Guest

MIX MATCHING WHEELS


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Nov 11 2005, 09:28 PM~4189251
> *Painting the belly of a car with the frame & rubber bushings still on it.
> *


Come on, i know you didnt think that one up :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Calilolo_@Nov 11 2005, 09:21 PM~4189844
> *Most Cars coming from tha EAST! :uh:
> *


you havent seen the crap comin from the wes have you? jus liek they say theres no big rimmers on the west :uh:


----------



## low4life86

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 14 2005, 04:16 PM~4205167
> *you havent seen the crap comin from the wes have you? jus liek they say theres no big rimmers on the west :uh:
> *


big rimmers= :barf: 
imo


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Nov 14 2005, 08:13 AM~4201637
> *MIX MATCHING WHEELS
> *


lol...ghetto :around: ......not me


----------



## Gumby

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Nov 14 2005, 08:16 PM~4205167
> *you havent seen the crap comin from the wes have you? jus liek they say theres no big rimmers on the west :uh:
> *



Thats because rides in the west put on wheels that fit the car.... Fuck putting a wheel on that requires a lift... DONKS are CRAP... I think it was a style that started by some broke ghetto fucker that wanted 24's but could only afford the rims or the SUV and decided to put them on his 300$ beater and lift it with 2x4's so he could say he had 24s


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 14 2005, 10:45 PM~4206783
> *Thats because rides in the west put on wheels that fit the car.... Fuck putting a wheel on that requires a lift... DONKS are CRAP... I think it was a style that started by some broke ghetto fucker that wanted 24's but could only afford the rims or the SUV and decided to put them on his 300$ beater and lift it with 2x4's so he could say he had 24s
> *



exactly!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Nov 14 2005, 10:45 PM~4206783
> *Thats because rides in the west put on wheels that fit the car.... Fuck putting a wheel on that requires a lift... DONKS are CRAP... I think it was a style that started by some broke ghetto fucker that wanted 24's but could only afford the rims or the SUV and decided to put them on his 300$ beater and lift it with 2x4's so he could say he had 24s
> *


his names the_cat


----------



## EL_PASO

this is ghetto :0


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 11 2005, 02:39 AM~4184304
> *this dude's ride. Look at this shit
> *


yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy! 

aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy


----------



## Kandy Drippa

^^damn double white walls :0 :0


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

those have got to be 3 wheel whitewalls...lol


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 03:58 PM~4226149
> *yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy!
> 
> aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy
> *


Ive got white walls like that on my lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 17 2005, 08:44 PM~4227865
> *^^damn double white walls :0  :0
> *


lol, 3 wheeling homie, gotta luv it!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 01:58 PM~4226149
> *yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy!
> 
> aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy
> *


 :twak: :twak: watch what you say newbie. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Nov 17 2005, 11:16 PM~4228964
> *:twak:  :twak: watch what you say newbie. :uh:  :uh:
> *


LOL Check it out, its my biggest fan! :uh:


----------



## DROPMASTER

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Nov 17 2005, 01:17 PM~4225494
> *this is ghetto :0
> *


we will see


----------



## ALX

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 17 2005, 07:44 PM~4227865
> *^^damn double white walls :0  :0
> *



i got a flat tire once and had to roll it like that till i got to the tire shop, it ended up looking like that, had to get anotherone :angry:


----------



## 3whlcmry

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 11:15 PM~4228953
> *lol, 3 wheeling homie, gotta luv it!
> *


this is ghetto i got the double whitewall to so i spray painted it black again so dere will be only 1 white wall and moved it to the other side


----------



## 187_Regal

ttt


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Nov 17 2005, 06:44 PM~4227865
> *^^damn double white walls :0  :0
> *


 if u think that looks funny look what happens to the tires wit the 1 and 2 inch whitewalls


----------



## Kandy Drippa

pics


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 02:58 PM~4226149
> *yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy!
> 
> aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy
> *


nothing super outstanding except it has juice, wires, and front has 2 ww look and rear has 1.....? is the front just wearing from doing 3 wheel? or is it a reall dual ww tire?

peace


----------



## I Drag A55

Primered filler panels.... Doing an engine swap on a lowrider and not wrapping the belly.... Loose fitting custom interior.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Nov 18 2005, 02:47 PM~4232665
> *this is ghetto i got the double whitewall to so i spray painted it black again so dere will be only 1 white wall and moved it to the other side
> *


ghetto is only being able to 3 wheel on 1 side.


----------



## oldsrider87

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 04:58 PM~4226149
> *yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy!
> 
> aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy
> *


what about the oil spots?


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 6 2005, 03:45 PM~3955813
> *My cutty back in 95 was pretty guetto . LOL :biggrin:
> *



goddamn..............that is the ugliest shit box ever ..if that was really yours you should beat the shit out of yourself.....no excuses either because ive been riding way before 95 and that shit was never cool :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 6 2005, 04:39 PM~3956160
> *You don't need a chain bridge to 3 wheel, with 8 batteries and long enough cylinders, 14's in most cases you can get most cars to 3 wheel.  This car had 8 batteries and a 351M and a castiron tranny and is a 4200 pound car to start with and it would 3 wheel without any chains.  You just need to know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




if you know so much why dont you have a shop anymore :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 24 2005, 06:02 AM~4268146
> *if you know so much why dont you have a shop anymore :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Not this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://streetriderskc.com/Flash/videos/usacmajestics.wmv


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by sprgeo_@Nov 23 2005, 03:19 PM~4264576
> *nothing super outstanding except it has juice, wires, and front has 2 ww look and rear has 1.....? is the front just wearing from doing 3 wheel? or is it a reall dual ww tire?
> 
> peace
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixjoe

one last post and i am done here......knock offs on the front and bolt ons on the rear seen it last night on canal street :scrutinize:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

and kind of organic tree material finding its way in the trunk


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 14 2005, 05:35 PM~4204314
> *Come on, i know you didnt think that one up  :biggrin:
> *


I made it up........really I did. :biggrin:


----------



## MADD_TRUK_DRIVA

yeah...yeah..yeah..all of that shit was pretty ghetto, but thats how a lot of cats round here roll they lo-lo's...might not win at the show, but at least they gets to ride...hey it works...


----------



## Lac of Respect

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Nov 23 2005, 11:02 PM~4268146
> *if you know so much why dont you have a shop anymore :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I had a response to the Yetti fool as well. He thinks a chain bridge is ghetto but who here thinks having to cut your wheel to make the car 3 is ghetto?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Nov 25 2005, 04:19 PM~4273521
> *I had a response to the Yetti fool as well.  He thinks a chain bridge is ghetto but who here thinks having to cut your wheel to make the car 3 is ghetto?
> *


 :0


----------



## CP

anybody that complains about how someone else 3 wheels is ghetto.


----------



## UNIDOS

someone who takes off their front shocks and hits the gas and brake to make their car look lifted is defiantly ghetto


----------



## X-Sonic

- Replacing a broken trunk lock with a sliding bolt meant for a fence and locking it with a padlock

- this mid80s Mazda 626 coupe that's always parked in my street: faded paint with decals on it, ricey healights and grill that were made for a different car so they have gaps around them, plastic rear vision mirrors covered in false chrome....


Heyyyy, why didn't I think of that...



> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Nov 26 2005, 03:46 PM~4277442
> *someone who takes off their front shocks and hits the gas and brake to make their car look lifted is defiantly ghetto
> *


...I gotta get me a ride, pull out the shocks, take to plain tyres with liquid paper for that white wall stylin and maybe pour some cement in the trunk for that saggin ass look :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:uh:


> _Originally posted by CP_@Nov 26 2005, 05:38 AM~4277409
> *anybody that complains about how someone else 3 wheels is ghetto.
> *


 :uh: Stickin up for other people is ghetto. :0


----------



## X-Sonic

Discussing what's ghetto is ghetto.

Knowing what's ghetto is ghetto.

The ghetto is ghetto.

Everything's ghetto.

:cheesy:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by X-Sonic_@Nov 26 2005, 10:04 PM~4281693
> *Discussing what's ghetto is ghetto.
> 
> Knowing what's ghetto is ghetto.
> 
> The ghetto is ghetto.
> 
> Everything's ghetto.
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Game-Over

nuff said


----------



## lor1der

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 26 2005, 10:54 PM~4281969
> *nuff said
> *



damn i think that set up covers just about everything in this topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## X-Sonic

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 27 2005, 01:34 PM~4281924
> *:roflmao:
> *


Laughing at stuff I say/type is ghetto 

This is how they demolish houses in the ghetto: :banghead:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Nov 26 2005, 10:46 PM~4282382
> *damn i think that set up covers just about everything in this topic :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

YO MAMA!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is having a wall plug as a quick disconet


----------



## 64sure

disconect


----------



## ALX

painting a black pump with a silver spray can, saw that last week :ugh:


----------



## 64sure

spray painting your car with .99cent walmart spray paint with a fade


----------



## zooter86

ghetto is using home phone chord for a stereo install & using duct tape/scotch tape/ masking tape on wire connections (I've did run into al lof these on various cars my friends have owned)


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is shoving a screw driver beside your window to wedge it up


----------



## 64sure

or using latex chaulk to seal your windshield


----------



## 64sure

how about wiring your exhaust pipe up :roflmao:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 02:14 PM~3933098
> *racks welded to the trunk pan    :thumbsdown:
> *


I've seen pumps bolted to the trunk pan. Oh yeah and solenoids bolted to the trunk pan


----------



## 64sure

wood screws in body panels to keep it together


----------



## zsmizle

how bout switch box cord ran under the carpet (no juice).


----------



## 64sure

hittn brakes repeatedly thinkn you have juice :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya

gas...brake...gas...brake..almost hopping :twak:


----------



## Infamous James

Using a jack to make your car three-wheel :dunno:


----------



## Infamous James

Havin a switch box sittin on your front seat wired somewhere under the carpet and it aint hooked up to shit!


----------



## stankin85

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 04:35 PM~3933730
> *now who is guilty of atleast 1 of these things? be honest now, i know i am :biggrin:
> *


1....try 30 and counting! :biggrin: my 1st set-up was truley "GHETTO" but at the time i thought it was the coldest thing on the blacktop :biggrin: :biggrin: 


:uh: :uh: what was i thinking?? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Game-Over

guilty


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Dec 1 2005, 04:03 PM~4315968
> *Havin a switch box sittin on your front seat wired somewhere under the carpet and it aint hooked up to shit!
> *


now that is not only ghetto, but a wanna-be. how would you explain yourself to the girls, or even worse, your "boyz".

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is going out and buy new rims and still have to use a screw driver to open your trunk


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is useing aluminum foil or clothes hangers for antennas


----------



## dc8237

my brother use to put hub caps over his players so they wouldnt get stolen and then they got stolen and they dropped the car on the ground :angry:


----------



## 64sure

how about using street signs as floor boards :nono:


----------



## TWEEDY

how about putting a 2X4 under your battery rack to keep it from moving back and fourth when you hit the switch cuz somedumb ass couldn't weld the rack in for shit..... :uh:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Airbags :biggrin:


----------



## zooter86

tints full of bubbles


----------



## TWEEDY

bicycle steering wheels on cars............ :0


----------



## TWEEDY

a 10 switchbox with only 3 switches.........LOL 

Crazy newbies... just excited there car lifts up...


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 2 2005, 12:11 AM~4319220
> *bicycle steering wheels on cars............ :0
> *


WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sprgeo

house speakers in the trunk.

:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## harborarea310

I HAVE SEEN SOME [email protected]@@CKAS USE WOOD FOR THE TIE DOWN!1


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by zsmizle+Nov 30 2005, 08:25 PM~4309993-->
> 
> 
> 
> how bout switch box cord ran under the carpet (no juice).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickst3_@Dec 1 2005, 05:03 PM~4315968
> *Havin a switch box sittin on your front seat wired somewhere under the carpet and it aint hooked up to shit!
> *


does this sound tha same to ne 1 else :dunno:


----------



## zsmizle

ghetto is swangin lotion when u got fucked up paint and trim hangin :thumbsdown:


----------



## PITBULL

stitch welding plates to a FRAME , is way ghetto !


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is when at the auto store and look at a 5 gallon bucket of htdraulic fluid and buy motor oil for your pumps :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:16 PM~3933548
> *when it sounds like soneone is fucking in your trunk..... from the coil over.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Damn, I have hear that before!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

I might have missed this one, but what about using factory springs that have been cut to replace your front coils! I've done that before, just to make it to a show once, Cool Cars was never open on sundays!


----------



## 1987regal

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 30 2005, 08:37 PM~4310061
> *hittn brakes repeatedly thinkn you have juice :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


LMAO when i was younger my homie used to fuck around with his civic with that eze song got front back and sise to sise :roflmao: :roflmao: funny shit


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Dec 3 2005, 01:18 PM~4328506
> *ghetto is when at the auto store and look at a 5 gallon bucket of htdraulic fluid and buy motor oil for your pumps :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNIDOS

this whole car is ghetto
Why is that battery hooked up with a aligator clamp :twak:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect_@Oct 3 2005, 02:41 PM~3933779
> *Back in 96 I had a switchbox made out of Legos. :thumbsup:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is velcroing a compass to your dash


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Dec 3 2005, 02:18 PM~4328506
> *ghetto is when at the auto store and look at a 5 gallon bucket of htdraulic fluid and buy motor oil for your pumps :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *



I guess you only hit your switches in your driveway or something or carry around a hydraulic oil in your car all the time. I'm pretty sure its not good to mix fluids and I would much rather use 30ND something that is very easy to find and cheap if I get a bent slow leaking cylinder or something out of town. There isnt too many places to buy the correct hydro fluid at 2am coming home from a show out of town.

Rob


----------



## madiron

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Dec 3 2005, 04:03 PM~4329205
> *this whole car is ghetto
> Why is that battery hooked up with a aligator clamp :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one pump isnt even plumbed or hooked up on the right lol


----------



## Griff

Just posting a pic of my setup here because I am a noobie and have no idea if it is ghetto or not.

Let me know what's ghetto and what is needed so I can do it right.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 64sure

> I guess you only hit your switches in your driveway or something or carry around a hydraulic oil in your car all the time. I'm pretty sure its not good to mix fluids and I would much rather use 30ND something that is very easy to find and cheap if I get a bent slow leaking cylinder or something out of town. There isnt too many places to buy the correct hydro fluid at 2am coming home from a show out of town.
> 
> Rob
> [/qu
> 
> 
> hey its your choice hydraulic pump/oil pump whats the diff :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Griff_@Dec 3 2005, 09:52 PM~4330588
> *Just posting a pic of my setup here because I am a noobie and have no idea if it is ghetto or not.
> 
> Let me know what's ghetto and what is needed so I can do it right.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


Clean/ get new batteries.... Clean and zolatone your trunk.... Rewire the setup where you only see the wires that you have to.... use all the batteries that your rack was built for. Basically just clean everything up. Everything doesn't have to be chrome to be a nice setup, you can have a decent all black setup as long as it is done right and you keep it looking nice.

Rob


----------



## 93 fleetwood

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Nov 30 2005, 08:37 PM~4310061
> *hittn brakes repeatedly thinkn you have juice :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my buddy used to do that wit his moms mine van :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G_body_Jon

you guys are gonna love what I did b4....................cut out room for the front cylinders in the upper a arm with a saws-all then just bent the peice back and forth till it broke off LOL. Anyone else ever done anything this half-ass?


----------



## 64sure

we all have just some dont admit it


----------



## 64sure

ghetto is having only bolted one bolt down for your seat :twak:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Dec 1 2005, 11:20 PM~4318899
> *tints full of bubbles
> *


Cutting little circles out in ur window tint cuz u couldnt get rid of all the bubbles and u wanted to play it off...


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Griff_@Dec 3 2005, 07:52 PM~4330588
> *Just posting a pic of my setup here because I am a noobie and have no idea if it is ghetto or not.
> 
> Let me know what's ghetto and what is needed so I can do it right.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


your setup really isnt getto at all...seems to be pretty decent except the coroision on the batterys...If i were you id upgrade your battery cables to some 
0 guage cable and ends...its kinda pricy but worth it....Also helps keep the corrioson down and allows max power from your batts to the pumps.....Get 1.00 can of spray paint and cover your trunk in it to clean it up....black on black setup looks pretty good...nice start...alot better than my first start lol


----------



## 1 sic 86

you know whats ghetto is when your to broke to buy powder coated dish or spokes you put colored tape on the spokes and clear coat the tape onto the dish or spokes you know who you are talkin about doing that to those 20s


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Dec 17 2005, 09:39 PM~4427862
> *you know whats ghetto is when your to broke to buy powder coated dish or spokes you  put colored tape on the spokes and clear coat the tape onto the dish or spokes you know who you are talkin about doing that to those 20s
> *


never heard of that. but i heard of people using straws from jacks or mcds and put that over the spokes. :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 2 2005, 09:11 AM~4319220
> *bicycle steering wheels on cars............ :0
> *


not that this is ghetto, 
but there is actually a guy in sweden
who has a 57 chevy all done up,
with a bicycle wheel, yes, a spoked lowrider bike wheel, with tire,
as a steering wheel. i'll try and find pics. it looks different.


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

u know ur ghetto when u lose the cap that goes on ur tank so instead u grab a old checkvalve til u find it..


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Dec 19 2005, 01:11 PM~4436305
> *u know ur ghetto when u lose the cap that goes on ur tank so instead u grab a old checkvalve  til u find it..
> *


 the check valve is useally there for other reasons then being out of a plug.


----------



## ryderz

now this ghetto


----------



## ExplicitDesignz

Running around town with a 4" piece of pipe on top of my coil (in a coil over setup) so that I`m high enough off the ground to get to and from work until my fucking motor comes in!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 19 2005, 10:30 PM~4440228
> *now this ghetto
> *


damn whos car is that on?


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Dec 19 2005, 04:08 AM~4434875
> *never heard of that. but i heard of people  using straws from jacks or mcds and put that over the spokes.  :biggrin:
> *





i remember that shit, back in the 90's it was quite popular around here. i didnt do it i had datyons and couldnt disgrace them in that fashion, but it seemed like everybody i knew was doin it :uh: and they know who they are.........


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin

Zap Strap tie downs...







































guilty :uh:


----------



## sprgeo

if it hasnt been said yet, house speakers in the trunk. the super sound system

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Go Go F

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 12:39 PM~3933253
> *3 orange extension cords  as your switch cord
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## layinempres

ok let me explain this is my truck but im watin to weld in my c notch and thats where my pumps are goin be mounted on the front of it and my other pumps in the house i just done this to check if everything worked ok


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin

thats for sure ghetto :worship: :worship:


----------



## redline

the pumps r worth more than the truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8crazy80

no battery rack or pump rack


----------



## layinempres

trucks worth more than you think everythings been shaved off of its thats why it primered there no a pump rack because the pumps are goin on the front of the step nortch which is sittin in the house


----------



## sprgeo

> _Originally posted by layinempres_@Jan 9 2006, 09:56 PM~4583117
> *ok let me explain this is my truck  but im watin to weld in my c notch and thats where my pumps are goin be mounted on the front of it    and my other pumps in the house  i just done this to check if everything worked ok
> *


body filler instead of welding to shave the body lines is ghetto


----------



## PsychosDreams218

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Nov 17 2005, 02:58 PM~4226149
> *yea that shyt is ghetto, thank god i just got some prohopper chrome adjustables, and its getting a frame from brent, and its getting painted (so is the belly :biggrin: ) AND its gettn more mods (more chrome for the undercarriage, more batts., etc... so my ride shouldnt be a part of this discussion, dont post pics of my ride pussy!
> 
> aint nutin ghetto bout this bad boy
> *


How Did You get your front to lock up this high?Or am I seeing things?


----------



## PsychosDreams218

Ghetto is when You Do Something Ghetto To Your Ride And Say You Saw It On Someone Elses Ride To See What The Response Is.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## blvddown

DONT HAVE ANY PICS, BUT THIS GUY , GLENN ANDERSON OF NORTH CAROLINA, DISERVES ME TO RAG ON HIS PUNK ASS....FIRST OF ALL THE STORY IS I INSTALLED A CLEAN 2 PUMP 4 BATTERY SETUP FOR A GUY IN OUR CLUB...THE GUY RUSHED ME, IT TOOK ME ABOUT 5 OR SIX 8 HOUR DAYS, WORKING COMPLETELY BY MYSELF... HE IS A NEWBY SO DONT KNOW SHIT ABOUT DROS....KEEP IN MIND I DID ALL THIS FOR COST OF MATERIALS AND STILL ONLY GOT 60.00 OUT OF HIM.....HE WANTED THE SETUP CHANGED....COMPLAINED ABOUT EVERYTHING.....AGAIN HE GOT THIS NICE CLEAN INSTALL FREE LABOR.....ANYWAY- HE CAME TO A CLUB MEETING AND SHOWED ME THE CHANGES HE MADE... THE PUMPS HE MOVED TO SIMULATE A WAMMY SETUP-BOTH PUMPS WERE CROOKED AS HELL, NEEDLESS TO SAY HE WAS LOOKED DOWN UPON BY THE CLUB AND WAS THREATNED UNTIL HE LEFT...HE NOW HAS SHIT BREAKING EVERYDAY, BUSTED A BALL JOINT AND WELDED IT BACK ....WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THESE GHETTO ASS PUNKS.....GIVES HYDROS A BAD NAME.... SORRY ABOUT THE LONG STORY, BUT HAD TO GET IT OFF MY CHEST......BUT THIS GUY IS GHETTO AS HELL....PEACE :angry:


----------



## layinempres

I did the drive side door like that for teperary i got to get a new door if you see it up close you would see what i mean the door got open to far like way to far so its fucked all to hell


----------



## vegascutty

i seen this 90' riviera yesterday, the muthafucker had a set of 14' spokes that stuck out a mile and he spray painted the spokes, hub, and k/o blue the shit was peeling off and had scratches all over shit was funny. he had a conty kit that looked like he spray painted it with the rim in it, and had stickers on it


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jan 12 2006, 12:50 AM~4600176
> *i seen this 90' riviera yesterday, the muthafucker had a set of 14' spokes that stuck out a mile and he spray painted the spokes, hub, and k/o blue the shit was peeling off and had scratches all over shit was funny. he had a conty kit that looked like he spray painted it with the rim in it, and had stickers on it
> *


 :0 pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

YOUR GETTO IF YOU MOUNT YOUR SOLINOIDS TO YOUR RACK WITH DRYWALL SCREWS.. DONT LAUGH TO LOUD ..I RUN A SHOP AND IVE SEEN THAT SHIT.. I CRACKED UP. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82d'elegance

[attachmentid=421180] THIS IS GHETTO :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty

fuckers in stock rides bouncing around themselves like they have dros


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jan 12 2006, 11:18 PM~4607769
> *fuckers in stock rides bouncing around themselves like they have dros
> *


hittin the curb n leavin one front tire on the curb when you park for that "3 wheel' look :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vegascutty

:roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by mykandystaysdrippin_@Jan 12 2006, 10:21 PM~4607791
> *hittin the curb n leavin one front tire on the curb when you park for that "3 wheel' look :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I've never seen this one pulled off but man when i do.....lmao :uh:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:16 PM~3933548
> *when it sounds like soneone is fucking in your trunk..... from the coil over.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 03:45 PM~3933819
> *when people say"i cant raise it up cause my batteries are dead"  :angry:
> *


How about when all you got is the switch panel or box in your car with wires on your car and people be like hit the switches yo, and you hold up the switch box and be like the batts are dead dawg.


----------



## DROPMASTER

ghetto is having a rag for a gas cap


----------



## Str8crazy80

when people think they can use Duck tape to fix the hydro setup problems.


----------



## ALX

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 13 2006, 06:35 AM~4609347
> *How about when all you got is the switch panel or box in your car with wires on your car and people be like hit the switches yo, and you hold up the switch box and be like the batts are dead dawg.
> *


my cousin had this cutty with 12's in the rear, thats it, no pumps or batts, just the cylinders full with caps to keeping locked up, and he had 1 switch on his dashboard and people use to be like "hit it hit it!!" - "batts are dead man"


----------



## snoopdan

> _Originally posted by ALX_@Jan 13 2006, 12:54 PM~4611233
> *my cousin had this cutty with 12's in the rear, thats it, no pumps or batts, just the cylinders full with caps to keeping locked up, and he had 1 switch on his dashboard and people use to be like "hit it hit it!!"  - "batts are dead man"
> *


god that took more effort than actually just putting the hoses and pumps on :biggrin: 


what about **** who pull up next to you, can tell you got switches and power break their ride to make theirs bounce to show you up :uh: :angry:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by ALX_@Jan 13 2006, 01:54 PM~4611233
> *my cousin had this cutty with 12's in the rear, thats it, no pumps or batts, just the cylinders full with caps to keeping locked up, and he had 1 switch on his dashboard and people use to be like "hit it hit it!!"  - "batts are dead man"
> *


***** please my boys for ever be doing that shit lol hahahahah


----------



## PsychosDreams218

I got a better one.......Ghetto is when you spend more on the rims or sound system than you did on the whole car.


----------



## gearhead

:rofl: this woodgrain hunk of shit!!!!


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 14 2006, 08:56 AM~4617682
> *I got a better one.......Ghetto is when you spend more on the rims or sound system than you did on the whole car.
> *


:dunno: lowriders


----------



## #1pinklacon3

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 12 2006, 10:14 PM~4607739
> *[attachmentid=421180] THIS IS GHETTO :biggrin:
> *


how the fuck is this ghetto


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by #1pinklacon3_@Jan 14 2006, 02:50 PM~4619824
> *how the fuck is this ghetto
> *


think hes refering to ichiban hydraulics' welding..


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by #1pinklacon3_@Jan 14 2006, 02:50 PM~4619824
> *how the fuck is this ghetto
> *


how the fuck is it not ghetto?? :uh: [attachmentid=423313]


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jan 14 2006, 03:26 PM~4620052
> *think hes refering to ichiban hydraulics' welding..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 14 2006, 05:48 PM~4620544
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lol man you rag on ichiban :biggrin:


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 14 2006, 05:47 PM~4620538
> *how the fuck is it not ghetto?? :uh: [attachmentid=423313]
> *


that shit looks ghetto for real that differential looks like a latter :roflmao:


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_MONTE_@Jan 14 2006, 04:54 PM~4620590
> *that shit looks ghetto for real that differential looks like a latter :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 14 2006, 02:46 PM~4619552
> *:dunno: lowriders
> *


so you rag on everyone and everything and you have is a s10 with 17 inch standards? :uh: go kill yourself kid


----------



## 82d'elegance

:0


> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 14 2006, 04:55 PM~4620599
> *so you rag on everyone and everything and you have is a s10 with 17 inch standards? :uh:  go kill yourself kid
> *


----------



## dOUbleDiPPin

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Jan 14 2006, 01:46 PM~4619552
> *:dunno: lowriders
> *



fucking faggggggggggggggggggggg



go play with your models :uh:


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Christmas tree lights hanging from the headliner and a cardboard plaque wrapped in Aluminum Foil.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Believe it or not, I saw that at a car show a few years back.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

My homeboy ran out of a-arm shims once, so he stuck a pair of channel locks in their place. LOL!!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Jan 14 2006, 07:36 PM~4621297
> *My homeboy ran out of a-arm shims once, so he stuck a pair of channel locks in their place. LOL!!!!
> *


The same guy put air shocks on his Regal and ran the lines to a small air compressor (the kind you hook to your battery to pump a flat tire up with) and kept it in the front seat with him and turned it on and off when he wanted to lift his car. LOL!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That shit was loud as hell when you rode with him. LOL!!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

How about bolting a chain to a hole in the frame of your car and "wrapping" the other end of the chain around the axle so you can stand 3. MY SAME HOMEBOY DID THAT. LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

He wanted a convertible one time, So he took a Sawz-All to the roof of his Regal. The 1/4 panels eventually buckled 'cuase his regal had hydraulics with nothing reinforced and now , No roof. LOL!!!!!

This dude was the king of Ghettoness!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

ttt


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Dec 11 2005, 12:46 AM~4381561
> *ghetto is  having only bolted one bolt down for your seat :twak:
> *



I have three. Supposed to have 6. lol 

Just had this come up. Somehow my spring on my throttle to the carb came off so now I got the throttle spring off my go-kart with a paperclip twisted tp as a hanger for the extra space. Unsafe but it'll do till I get my check cashed monday and just buy the whole throttle assembly new. B/c the cord is too long so it's bent to catch, the whole spring issue, and it stuck sometimes before all of the rigging..


----------



## gearhead

PUNK ASS LURCH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG RED

Shit is ghetto when you do not have the trim for your bummpers and paint your car and did not fill the holes where the trim goes be for you go and paint it


----------



## BIG RED

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALX

painting black pumps with silver spray cans


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by PsychosDreams218_@Jan 14 2006, 07:56 AM~4617682
> *I got a better one.......Ghetto is when you spend more on the rims or sound system than you did on the whole car.
> *



well i guess all us us that got regals and cuttys are ghetto cuz they are some $100 cars. atleast those of us that dont buy "ready mades"


----------



## GotSkillz

Getto is when you got money for 1 pump,2 cylinders, 2 front hoses, 1 switch, 3 batteries, and you still go right ahead and put it on a fucked up Cutty and say "YEAH I CAN HIT BACK BUMPER" :banghead:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 24 2006, 07:03 PM~4696344
> *Shit is ghetto when you do not have the trim for your bummpers and paint your car and did not fill the holes where the trim goes be for you go and paint it
> *


hey fucker, thats my ride!!! LOL
The guy I bought it from had gotten the ride painted like that, and didnt get the chrome pieces for the bumpers, but dont worry it's gettin all redone right now!

 WATS GOOD PITBULL!!!


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Airbags........ Still


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 24 2006, 07:17 PM~4697325
> *hey fucker, thats my ride!!! LOL
> The guy I bought it from had gotten the ride painted like that, and didnt get the chrome pieces for the bumpers, but dont worry it's gettin all redone right now!
> 
> WATS GOOD PITBULL!!!
> *



Hahahahah... just givin ya a hard time it is a tight ass monty.I just hate to see them with out the chrome strips that they always seem to be missing :thumbsup:


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Jan 24 2006, 11:19 PM~4698233
> *Hahahahah... just givin ya a hard time it is a tight ass monty.I just hate to see them with out the chrome strips that they always seem to be missing :thumbsup:
> *


same here, i actually have all the chrome strips, just kinda lazy to put them on :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, this topic is still around! :thumbsup: to Jason Caranto!


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Kandy Drippa

best thread ever :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 24 2006, 07:17 PM~4697325
> *hey fucker, thats my ride!!! LOL
> The guy I bought it from had gotten the ride painted like that, and didnt get the chrome pieces for the bumpers, but dont worry it's gettin all redone right now!
> 
> WATS GOOD PITBULL!!!
> *


That is funny!


----------



## 925eastbayrider

collecting cans and plastic to fund juice

GUILTY


----------



## WestCoast Suspensions

Ghetto is when you still use a big ass 10 switch box that comes in any color


----------



## WestCoast Suspensions

Ghetto is when you still use a big ass 10 switch box that comes in any color


----------



## robocon

ghetto is when you think your hard and try to brake touqe it at a red light for the ladys and you get nothing but major wheel hop cause of your weak ass ghetto coils.boy was i red in the face.


----------



## vengence

ghetto is when your car is multicolored and looks like someone attempted to make it look like a super tuner and failed miserably,or when you have the flashing rope light under your dash so you can see your kmart pedals,


ok im guilty but i have an excuse i bought the car that way,
that was my 89 dodge colt,


----------



## gixxa7500

ghetto was my daily 
shyt i loved tha car


----------



## 925eastbayrider

fake adex's


----------



## Pyrit

Bodykits and hydros on the same car is ghetto. Observe:









Bodykits with dual exhaust ports when you've only got a single can is ghetto, too.


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Feb 3 2006, 09:46 PM~4771660
> *Bodykits and hydros on the same car is ghetto. Observe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodykits with dual exhaust ports when you've only got a single can is ghetto, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I have seen many like that in MI..HAHAHAHA...Me & The wifey always thought was fucking gay :biggrin: Single exhaust w/ dual cutouts...I you want to lay rocker i say fuck the kit.....B-Drop it


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2006, 10:11 PM~4771459
> *ghetto is when your car is multicolored and looks like someone attempted to make it look like a super tuner and failed miserably,or when you have the flashing rope light under your dash so you can see your kmart pedals,
> ok im guilty but i have an excuse i bought the car that way,
> that was my 89 dodge colt,
> *


suuuuuuuuurrrrreeee :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM

:biggrin: you and your girls name on your back window


----------



## Texas Jim

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:09 PM~3934050
> *I had to do it.  :biggrin:
> *


looks like freakin' soap suds. LOL


----------



## BIG LAZY

I'VE SEEN SOMEBODY USE A 440V AIR CONDITION PLUG FOR A GROUND & CUT UP AN EXTENTION CORD FOR SOLINOID WIRES!!


----------



## robocon

ive wired sound systems w/ extention cord.


----------



## ~`SIR-HOP-ALOT~`

no rack :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Antdawg

Solenoid blocks without the covering


----------



## underageimp

having juice, but having to hold down the trunk lid with bungee chord  haha got it fixed though, almost lots the trunk lid a few times without my accumulators


----------



## Lowridingmike

10 switches and only 4 of em do anything..

O rmy boy, 4 switch panel.. Front was re routed has hopping switch.. back works. left corner is a extra back switch. And the right corner is another extra back switch. Sad.


----------



## Texas Jim

my homeboy w/ 340ci duster (drag car w/ 12" slicks, open headers) doin' burnouts on the street-cops come-he runs-tires hook up when he gets 2nd gear-fiberglass hood w/ no pins in it flies about 30 feet in the air-cops get hood-snitch on our street identifies hood and homeboy goes to jail the next day-we all chip in to get him and his car out.


----------



## warning

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Feb 23 2006, 12:48 AM~4907899
> *my homeboy w/ 340ci duster (drag car w/ 12" slicks, open headers)  doin' burnouts on the street-cops come-he runs-tires hook up when he gets 2nd gear-fiberglass hood w/ no pins in it flies about 30 feet in the air-cops get hood-snitch on our street identifies hood and homeboy goes to jail the next day-we all chip in to get him and his car out.
> *


and uh that has what to do with hydraulics? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## simply_wicked_low

ghetto is when you're blinker only works when you jiggle the ignition!!(damnit honda) <glad the old lady wrecked it!!! ---ghetto is a wonderful word isn't it?


----------



## tyhodge07

my old setup :dunno:

[attachmentid=474174]


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Bongi Cords for hold downs!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Feb 5 2006, 07:23 PM~4783363
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I have seen many like that in MI..HAHAHAHA...Me & The wifey always thought was fucking gay :biggrin: Single exhaust w/ dual cutouts...I you want to lay rocker i say fuck the kit.....B-Drop it
> *



That car started out in Twizted Stylz.... granted its a Geo, it does have a lot of blood & sweat into it. That is a compelety custom body kit. I give the kid credit for doing somethign out of the norm esp for VT and sticking with it. He has moved on to somethign different now. Def not my taste but....


----------



## BLOCKSTYLE84

I HAVE SEEN SOMEONE WITH THEIR PUMP LAYING ON A PILLOW BECAUSE THE PUMP MOUNT BROKE OFF THE RACK FOR OVER A WEEK :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## djtwigsta

So this pump had a ground cable on it..... otherwise it wouldnt work


----------



## Texas Jim

> _Originally posted by warning_@Feb 23 2006, 01:28 AM~4908091
> *and uh that has what to do with hydraulics? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



what does : girls name in back window, loose blinker,1 bolt in seat,etc, etc...any of this have to do...an educated MF like U ought to read the whole post-but I mean it in a nice way...other things happen when "lowriders" gather, No?????????????


----------



## ENVIUS

whats really getto is the fact that this topic was brought back up after being dead for a few weeks :roflmao:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 23 2006, 05:21 AM~4908584
> *my old setup :dunno:
> 
> [attachmentid=474174]
> *


why are your return lines going into the tank?


----------



## BIG LAZY

TTT


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Feb 24 2006, 01:27 PM~4920165
> *why are your return lines going into the tank?
> *


hell if i know... i got the car with that setup and hated it, just the way it looked, there was somethin about it... but the way it was hooked up in the pic, i never had a problem with it


----------



## hydryan

hey, if it works good, right??


----------



## lowered_impression

pumps might be back dored


----------



## unforgiven50insp

Piston pumps with a "90" as the very first fitting comming out it (Ghetto)


----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: I saw sum shit last night.. This guy had 2 batts and a wal-mart speaker wire for ground.. The pull apart was cut and rapped around the battery rack and then their was a nother wire to the frame.. :uh: Its was one pump and it was hissing.. he could only make it go up then it would fall back down.. i would have helped him out but those wires abd batts where all singed together and I saw my life flash before my eyes when he poped the trunck.. :biggrin: Did i say I smelled sulfer when the truck poped :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark

> _Originally posted by Antdawg_@Feb 22 2006, 08:41 PM~4906224
> *Solenoid blocks without the covering
> *


really... you know those "solenoid block fires"??? what do you think burns??? the bakeolite that the solenoid is made of??? nope it's the plastic covering that burns... so that isn't ghetto, it's smart... besides, I like the way the solenoid blocks look without the cover.


----------



## jay1

how about windows spray painted for tint


----------



## jay1

how about windows spray painted for tint


----------



## whitegold1234

lol i saw someone use spray stain on his windows before he had to scrape a hole in them so he could see out he used to spray paint his car every other week the kid was a theif stole the entire interiors out of a cavileer for his car he was a good connect for audio equipment but u couldent trust him for shit and his street name was ghetto amagine that huhh lol


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

for the longest i had 4 pumps and 2 or them were still plimbed with 2 dumps a peice ... i kept one side plugged left it like that just in casei had a break down.......

And dont forget those people who take 2 pumps and run 1 pump to opposite corners of the car just to do a standing 3..... That shit works...


----------



## vegascutty

when i was in school this fool had a 79 cutty painted green with burgundy int and chrome rims on one side and gold on the other side


----------



## selle

Rusty ass rims.. 

three boltons and one spare for 2 months

Top ducktaped so it wont leak when it rains

corners on doors buckled after hitting the ground when dippin one side down when door is open.. 

when the hole front , fenders etc. is held up by 4 skrews... paper in the cold air intake to suck upp the moist ..

rack welded to trunk floor

Guilty to all.. luckily i didn´t do it my self.... was that way when i bougt it.. everything is fixed exept the doors.. there crocked ass hell :uh:


----------



## CHICAGORIDER

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Mar 12 2006, 07:20 PM~5034631
> *when i was in school this fool had a 79 cutty painted green with burgundy int and chrome rims on one side and gold on the other side
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## fundimotorsports

:biggrin: thatss too funny!!! I would do that..
I saw a mini van that was welded into a pull behind trailer today.. were the motor goes was a trailer hitch and wires.. All the windons where tac welded with cheap metal.. :uh: I will not be driving behind that thing on the road..


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

DUCK TAPE!!!!!


Ha Ha Ha :roflmao:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964

I'm guilty I'll even admit to the ones that have been posted and even post a couple more :around: 



> _Originally posted by caranto+Oct 3 2005, 12:39 PM~3933253-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 orange extension cords  as your switch cord
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've done this one too but that is changed along with the rest of the trunk wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 12:39 PM~3933255
> *a quick disconnect in the trunk with a jumper cable clamp...
> clamped to the tie down bar on the batteries...LoL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have that as of now because i dont have anything else to use a the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 12:44 PM~3933281
> *mismatched DC motors and or end plates....
> Batteries other than Group 31's or optima batts.....
> mismatched pumps......
> Pumps held in with one bolt.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey now...some people (including me) dont have the money to buy ALL Optima batteries
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OGJordan_@Oct 3 2005, 01:05 PM~3933475
> *-Shiiiiiitttt....wire loom anywhere (except SMALL amounts of BLACK under the hood)
> 
> -(seen in Lexington)  Wooden 2x4s for a hold down.
> 
> -5 batteries in an 8 battery rack (really any number less than the meant amount)
> 
> -coil under in the back on the factory spring perch
> 
> -mismatched cylinders in the front or back
> 
> -using the old carpet out of your house for a speaker box
> 
> -bolt ons
> 
> -painting your frame only where it can be seen (in the wheel wells) with spray paint
> 
> -to be continued when I get home.......
> *


Damn you fuckers hate bolt ons dont you...whats wrong with going with something different that what it seems as if "everyone" wants KO's???? 




> _Originally posted by Lac of Respect+Oct 3 2005, 01:56 PM~3933949-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps with the returns going into the tank instead of the block.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the way i bought my setup...it was used by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by EL SPICO [email protected] 3 2005, 02:45 PM~3934396
> * i dont know if im the only one thas seen this a switch box with a key in it to disable the switches my boy had one bak in tha day tha shit looked like a decive to set off a bomb
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i have that...keeps people from hittin my switches when i have my windows down and im talking to someone (when im outside of my car).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2005, 08:27 AM~3945912
> *am i the only one that has seen batteries tied down with bungee straps??????? and what about spinning hub caps??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no cuz they used to be in my trunk...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 5 2005, 08:37 PM~3950749
> *That was 13 years ago..  1 old school castiron pump with two dumps to the rear with 3 deisl batteries. All used crappy stuff that I found and rebuilt and finally installed. Now I look back and dont know what I was thinking. But, I was young broke and wanted to lowride. So I did what I could.
> *



hey i hear ya...18 with a 64 every cent i get goes to that damn car basically.



I'm going to come back and finish looking .... not sure if its posted or not but ill post it anyway. I used cookie sheets to catch the hydro fluid that leaked out of my pumps...had wires all different colors um...one chrome tank and one black


----------



## Guest

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242054


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2006, 10:46 PM~5125387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242054
> *




lol :0


----------



## 59Impala

I have seen cement in the quarter panel/trunk to weight it for 3 wheel. Broken cement blocks included in it. The quarter buckled on a nice Kandy job........


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 26 2006, 10:46 PM~5125387
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=242054
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln




----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Mar 29 2006, 05:13 PM~5144964
> *I have seen cement in the quarter panel/trunk to weight it for 3 wheel. Broken cement blocks included in it.  The quarter buckled on a nice Kandy job........
> *


yep i've seen that, also about 4 batteries just thrown in the trunk plus some concrete blocks to give the car some weight for hopping... it hopped about 4-6 inches


----------



## impala64lowrider

to use a coffe tin to patch a rusthole:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=183153&st=211


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 11 2006, 08:40 AM~5218703
> *to use a coffe tin to patch a rusthole:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=183153&st=211
> *


haha i just helped my friend take his bug body off the "frame" lol...we found 2 old cali liscense plates where the battery tray is lol


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Apr 10 2006, 10:10 PM~5217553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. :0


----------



## GRNFKNBLZR

I have seen this all. But I must say I have seen both ghetto setups and some very clean setups. The only thing is I have seen some of the most ghetto setups displaying all of this but they did there thing and outperformed the clean setups.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Apr 11 2006, 12:10 AM~5217553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck :uh:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Apr 10 2006, 11:10 PM~5217553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wtf bet hes proud of it too


----------



## wayne64ss

wtf are we lookin at there??? i cant fuckin tell


----------



## Guest

he is using ball joints for powerballs :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 12 2006, 01:51 PM~5227503
> *he is using ball joints for  powerballs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I just noticed that!!! OMG that is nuts!!


----------



## SQUASH

BALL JOINTS FOR POWERBALLS THAT IS TRULY THE MOST GHETTO THING EVER THIS GUY TAKES THE CAKE.I HOPE THEYRE AT LEAST UNBREAKABLES


----------



## fundimotorsports

i was going to say WTF!! But now I see. thats crazy.. Cheap power ball set up.. :uh:


----------



## wayne64ss

holy shit i've never seen anyone do that before ... i was wondering why they looked all wrinkly ahahahah


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by SQUASH_@Apr 12 2006, 04:09 PM~5227643
> *BALL JOINTS FOR POWERBALLS THAT IS TRULY THE MOST GHETTO THING EVER THIS GUY TAKES THE CAKE.I HOPE THEYRE AT LEAST  UNBREAKABLES
> *


damn


----------



## ENVIUS

dam hillbillys :roflmao:


----------



## cutdog1978

this is 1 of my members setup. i no i on. the pumps up side down


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

THESE MUTHAFUCKAS IN HERE ARE SERIOUSLY TRIPPIN! TO ALL GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS....................SAVE YOUR MONEY AND DO YOUR SHIT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SICK OF SEEING CARS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!
WE NEED A BOOK FOR LOWRIDING LIKE HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR DUMB ASS PEOPLE! :uh: :biggrin: :0


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by PISTONPUMP-1_@Apr 13 2006, 08:59 AM~5232725
> *THESE MUTHAFUCKAS IN HERE ARE SERIOUSLY TRIPPIN! TO ALL GHETTO MUTHAFUCKAS....................SAVE YOUR MONEY AND DO YOUR SHIT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SICK OF SEEING CARS FUCKED UP!!!!!!!
> WE NEED A BOOK FOR LOWRIDING LIKE HOOKED ON PHONICS FOR DUMB ASS PEOPLE! :uh:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


there is a book...its called the science of hydraulics
volvo lo i belive is his name on here who made the book


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 12 2006, 07:04 PM~5229709
> *this is 1 of my members setup. i no i on. the pumps up side down
> *


what is so getto about the pumps being mounted the way they are?? it looks nice and clean....shows what you know :uh:


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by gearhead_@Jan 14 2006, 02:31 PM~4618867
> *:rofl: this woodgrain hunk of shit!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF? Are you crazy?

How is a chrome rear end, 20 inch cylinders, and 14 batts ghetto? Don't be mad because the builder is crazy enough to spend some time on a wagon, and clown it

Hater


----------



## wayne64ss

yea i like that fucking wagon


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 13 2006, 02:48 PM~5234683
> *yea i like that fucking wagon
> *


thank you...thats what I'm saying.

You don't have to like it, but its far from ghetto


----------



## wayne64ss

is that your wagon bro??


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 13 2006, 03:01 PM~5234762
> *is that your wagon bro??
> *


nah, its my homies


----------



## ENVIUS

that wagon is far from getto.....only thing it needs is the lines ran correctly and call it good....it gets up to :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

Battery tie downs :0


----------



## wayne64ss

yea thats too bad that'd be a pretty clean setup otherwise


----------



## caranto

i never thought this topic would go this far!!!!!!!!!! this is some funny shit!!!!!!! :biggrin: my favorite so far is th balljoint scewed into the cylinder shaft using it as a powerball!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wayne64ss

yea that shit made my day


----------



## SiLvErReGaL

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 13 2006, 01:48 PM~5234683
> *yea i like that fucking wagon
> *


 I like that bitch 2...im sure it gets up there


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 14 2006, 07:48 AM~5239329
> *i never thought this topic would go this far!!!!!!!!!!  this is some funny shit!!!!!!! :biggrin:  my favorite so far is th balljoint scewed into the cylinder shaft using it as a powerball!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah that is pretty crazy


----------



## 357IN602

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 13 2006, 12:13 PM~5234463
> *WTF?  Are you crazy?
> 
> How is a chrome rear end, 20 inch cylinders, and 14 batts ghetto?  Don't be mad because the builder is crazy enough to spend some time on a wagon, and clown it
> 
> Hater
> *




ima lookin.....and ima likin...good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## NVR2HGH

Ghetto


----------



## ENVIUS

:0


----------



## TALKISCHEAP

Mi Gente Customs


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by 357IN602_@Apr 14 2006, 02:34 PM~5241777
> *ima lookin.....and ima likin...good shit :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest

you really want to know whats ghetto .tryin to sell a car on layitlow that ain`t even yours then saying it`s got daytons on it when there really some rusty ass china wires lol :roflmao:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 12 2006, 09:04 PM~5229709
> *this is 1 of my members setup. i no i on. the pumps up side down
> *


AND THE CABLE ENDS ARE MADE FROM COPPER TUBING


----------



## ENVIUS

:around:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 16 2006, 08:57 AM~5252828
> *AND THE CABLE ENDS ARE MADE FROM COPPER TUBING
> *


copper is a good conducter


----------



## hydryan

no shit, but why try to save $10 by making your own ends when you have a good looking system, why not just get the small ends from a batt shop for cheap>


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 13 2006, 03:13 PM~5234463
> *WTF?  Are you crazy?
> 
> How is a chrome rear end, 20 inch cylinders, and 14 batts ghetto?  Don't be mad because the builder is crazy enough to spend some time on a wagon, and clown it
> 
> Hater
> *


and this dude is mad because this wagon hopps higher than his regal :0


----------



## Eric

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 16 2006, 10:54 PM~5256342
> *and this dude is mad because this wagon hopps higher than his regal :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## esevato96

blacks


----------



## SixFourClownin

Whats ghetto, is this topic is still going! :biggrin: What up J


----------



## hydryan

i dont know if a setup exists that is more backyard than mine  lets see your back yard setups, i will start posting mine


----------



## cm 1964

Show me yours and I'll show you mine. LOL


----------



## hydryan

ok give me 5


----------



## hydryan

heres some pics


----------



## hydryan

more


----------



## hydryan

OH I FORGOT TO SHOW YOU MY 8 BALL SHIFTER


----------



## ENVIUS

and your proud of this?that ground looks like its about to come apart any time now.....you have got to be getting a really really shitty connection


----------



## hydryan

MY SETUP FUNCTIONS FLAWLESSLY BY THE WAY


----------



## ENVIUS

your setup is nothing compared to that woodgrain setup that was on ebay :roflmao:


----------



## hydryan

I WANT TO REDO THE SETUP WHEN I GET SOME SPARE BREAD, I WAS BROKE WHEN I INSTALLED THIS


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 18 2006, 10:32 AM~5265540
> *MY SETUP FUNCTIONS FLAWLESSLY BY THE WAY
> *


 :uh: you might think its flawless....thats only because you dont know any better...your lucky any of that shit even works


----------



## hydryan

I DIDNT SAY IT WAS FLAWLESS, IT FUNCTIONS REALLY GOOD, I HAVENT HAD ANY PROBLEMS SINCE I HAVE BEEN RIDING WITH IT, ONLY A BURNED MOTOR, AND THAT WAS BECAUSE I GOT THE SETUP USED AND THE MOTOR WAS ALREADY ON ITS WAY OUT THE DOOR.


----------



## wayne64ss

get them solenoids off your floor man, you just asking for a fire with that rollin deathtrap. i wouldn't be caught dead in that shit man, post some pics of the suspension part of the install....


----------



## hydryan

I ALREADY HAVE PICS ON LAYITLOW OF MY SUSPENSION, GO FETCH


----------



## ENVIUS

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## hydryan

TRUST ME ITS NOT LIKE THE TRACKER SUSPENSION :roflmao:


----------



## silver64

my setup isn't ghetto, just really ugly  i don't know what to do with it


----------



## cm 1964

Somebody needs to do some cleaning. LOL


----------



## lolohopper81

all u fools get out of here wit that ghetto shit :roflmao: lowriding if for fools that GOT bread .....real motha fukas, u make... us real true lowriders look bad :roflmao: j/k but still :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## hydryan

just because i'm broke dont mean i'm not a true lowrider, i just dont got the money to do what i want, i'm only 19, shit.


----------



## Carlo King

Im juicing an 89 blazer, and I have to say I like the ashtray/switch panel. I second on the suspension pics.LOL


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 18 2006, 10:57 AM~5266190
> *my setup isn't ghetto, just really ugly  i don't know what to do with it
> *


ok today i did some tidying up, it looks much better


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by Carlo King_@Apr 18 2006, 04:46 PM~5267004
> *Im juicing an 89 blazer, and I have to say I like the ashtray/switch panel. I second on the suspension pics.LOL
> *


its easy and its really the only logical place that a switch panel will fit


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by lolohopper81_@Apr 18 2006, 01:10 PM~5266294
> *all u fools get out of here wit that ghetto shit :roflmao: lowriding if for fools that GOT bread .....real motha fukas, u make... us real true lowriders look bad :roflmao: j/k but still :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:
> *


Man take your ass up out of here with that bullshit. I agree that a little paint, and some straightening would make the setup look better but, there is no need for this shit talking.

Hydryan-I would remount the noids and do something with the disconnect.


----------



## Guest

> *hydryan Posted Today, 03:42 PM
> QUOTE(Carlo King @ Apr 18 2006, 04:46 PM)
> Im juicing an 89 blazer, and I have to say I like the ashtray/switch panel. I second on the suspension pics.LOL
> 
> 
> 
> its easy and its really the only logical place that a switch panel will fit *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i love this topic


----------



## fundimotorsports

Trying to put six batteries and 2 or more pumps with this box... :uh:


You know I am just clowning ya.. hahahhaa. You can work it out..


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Apr 18 2006, 07:15 PM~5268065
> *Man take your ass up out of here with that bullshit.  I agree that a little paint, and some straightening would make the setup look better but, there is no need for this shit talking.
> 
> Hydryan-I would remount the noids and do something with the disconnect.
> *


thanks for the advice s10lifted. i was on my way to the bathroom with a razor blade, j/k. i dont really have a drill, i installed this setup at my dad's friends house on a weekend, and i had to finish the rest at my house without a welder, drill, or sawzall. next time i get a hold of that shit, i am ripping out the pumprack and reuilding it with tilted and lifted pumps, 6 batts, and a solnd mounting strip between the pumps, and still need to have room for my tool box, ko hammer, jack and jumper cables. then i want to paint my truck and install a triangulated 4 link with 14 in cyl's.


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Apr 18 2006, 08:33 PM~5268530
> *wtf  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i love this topic
> *


HATER


----------



## ENVIUS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> *hydryan Posted Yesterday, 06:54 PM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Apr 18 2006, 08:33 PM)
> wtf          i love this topic
> 
> 
> 
> HATER *


 hater :0 you got your shit all twisted bro, laughing at some dumn shit is just a natural reaction. and saying that the only "logical" place to mount your switches is on your ashtray is fucking funny, i am still laughing, to be so logical thats the first time i have ever seen it, still laughing :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:13 PM~3933529
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 05:01 PM~3933987
> *1 more before i go home..........  cotton in your fenderwells and under your car,on show cars. :angry:
> *


What is the cotton for? I really truly never knew?


----------



## OGJordan

This is my new project. Yes, that is a rachet strap. Had to hook the battery up to keep the car mobile until I clean the garage out enough to pull the body. AND it was too hot to be out in the sun. Who says a white boy can't be ghetto in a Kentucky suburb of Cincy?? :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


who the hell did that? even thats ghetto to me man WTF? :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Oct 6 2005, 03:45 PM~3955813
> *My cutty back in 95 was pretty guetto . LOL :biggrin:
> *


Damn red lol look like you let your kids go at that car with all the left over house paint in your garage lol. Thats sweet. Its like an acid trip without the acid. Peace and love man, lets go to wood stock. :biggrin:


----------



## freeky deeky

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Apr 18 2006, 12:32 PM~5265540
> *MY SETUP FUNCTIONS FLAWLESSLY BY THE WAY
> *


flawlessley with no motor on the right pump? :angry:


----------



## regallowlow187

:biggrin:


----------



## jbfletch77

:nono: :nono: Those aren't ghetto..Those are steel rods and they VERY strong.... and that setup was built in 16 hours...



> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 14 2006, 09:26 AM~5239237
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battery tie downs  :0
> *


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

lol fletch i would agree with you it looks pretty clean for 16 hours of work haha. but how long di the hold downs last after that ?


----------



## jbfletch77

After 2 years they are still strong...No cracks in the weld or bending of the steel rod.

Here's some ghetto stuff on this setup!!!










Solenoids on a wood panel in the back... :0 
1 Clear whammy and 1 chrome whammy...WTF   
That battery hold down looks smaller than a TWIX bar! :thumbsdown: 
Oh yeah...4 pumps and SIX batteries... WHY BOTHER :uh:
The battery post screws.. :barf: 

Here's a quote I made up a long time ago...
"Good Idea, Poor Execution!"


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

haha. Dude it looks good at first glance then the details kill the hole idea lol. :barf: :barf: :nono: :scrutinize:  :barf:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 11:58 AM~5714388
> *:nono:  :nono: Those aren't ghetto..Those are steel rods and they VERY strong.... and that setup was built in 16 hours...
> *



here's the set up before i sold the car


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

how long did you have that car b4 you sold it homey?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

A big screen TV thats busted under the small black and white TV your watching :thumbsup:


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 4 2006, 05:55 PM~5715348
> *A big screen TV thats busted under the small black and white TV your watching  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NOW THAT"S GHETTO...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLOCKSTYLE84_@Feb 23 2006, 10:25 AM~4910055
> *I HAVE SEEN SOMEONE WITH THEIR PUMP LAYING ON A PILLOW BECAUSE THE PUMP MOUNT BROKE OFF THE RACK FOR OVER A WEEK :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 04:28 PM~5715756
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> NOW THAT"S GHETTO...
> *


Don't crack up too hard that's from my childhood :tongue:


----------



## capone530

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 12:57 PM~3933958
> *springs welded to cups is ghetto IMO
> *


yea but wouldn't that keep the springs from flyin out just in case???


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 4 2006, 02:43 PM~5715292
> *how long did you have that car b4 you sold it homey?
> *



almost 2 years and the guys that i sold it to still has it he has had it for about a year and a half


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 02:21 PM~5714555
> *After 2 years they are still strong...No cracks in the weld or bending of the steel rod.
> 
> Here's some ghetto stuff on this setup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solenoids on a wood panel in the back...  :0
> 1 Clear whammy and 1 chrome whammy...WTF
> That battery hold down looks smaller than a TWIX bar! :thumbsdown:
> Oh yeah...4 pumps and SIX batteries... WHY BOTHER  :uh:
> The battery post screws.. :barf:
> 
> Here's a quote I made up a long time ago...
> "Good Idea, Poor Execution!"
> *



Lets see.... have you ever seen my setup in person? Where the fuck do you see wood? The only wood i see is in my pants when i look at the setup... Now are we comparing to a twix bar or the individual ones? :uh: Sorry but those are strong as fuck but i would never have a rod. Also i would prefer to build my setup in 2 years then 16 hours. That dont impress me much. 4 pumps & 6 bats are hella fast and make the ride last longer but stick to your 3 pump specialty setup, I dont care. Also why not post a new pic of my setup?










You see the tissue dispenser? that for haters with no resaonable thoughts to use for clearing up the tears. :uh: The battery post screws are off the hook. Get assked al lthe time where to get them... Didnt realize people thought a clean ass setup was ghetto... oh wait you been posting 5th grade bullshit all week.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 06:39 AM~5718101
> *Lets see.... have you ever seen my setup in person? Where the fuck do you see wood? The only wood i see is in my pants when i look at the setup... Now are we comparing to a twix bar or the individual ones?  :uh: Sorry but those are strong as fuck but i would never have a rod. Also i would prefer to build my setup in 2 years then 16 hours. That dont impress me much.  4 pumps & 6 bats are hella fast and make the ride last longer but stick to your 3 pump specialty setup, I dont care. Also why not post a new pic of my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the tissue dispenser? that for haters with no resaonable thoughts to use for clearing up the tears.  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH SHIT! Hydr-OWNED!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 08:39 AM~5718101
> *Lets see.... have you ever seen my setup in person? Where the fuck do you see wood? The only wood i see is in my pants when i look at the setup... Now are we comparing to a twix bar or the individual ones?  :uh: Sorry but those are strong as fuck but i would never have a rod. Also i would prefer to build my setup in 2 years then 16 hours. That dont impress me much.  4 pumps & 6 bats are hella fast and make the ride last longer but stick to your 3 pump specialty setup, I dont care. Also why not post a new pic of my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the tissue dispenser? that for haters with no resaonable thoughts to use for clearing up the tears.  :uh: The battery post screws are off the hook. Get assked al lthe time where to get them... Didnt realize people thought a clean ass setup was ghetto... oh wait you been posting 5th grade bullshit all week.
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I gotta hand it to you Twig I think your setup is nice man.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 5 2006, 06:55 AM~5717933
> *almost 2 years and the guys that i sold it to still has it he has had it for about a year and a half
> *



My apologies. I saw this along time ago well before i met the crew. I still wouldnt trust those rods but glad they have held up. Now i thought the crew was cool when i met you in person. But whoever this new character is? I have lost total respect.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 07:39 AM~5718101
> *Lets see.... have you ever seen my setup in person? Where the fuck do you see wood? The only wood i see is in my pants when i look at the setup... Now are we comparing to a twix bar or the individual ones?  :uh: Sorry but those are strong as fuck but i would never have a rod. Also i would prefer to build my setup in 2 years then 16 hours. That dont impress me much.  4 pumps & 6 bats are hella fast and make the ride last longer but stick to your 3 pump specialty setup, I dont care. Also why not post a new pic of my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the tissue dispenser? that for haters with no resaonable thoughts to use for clearing up the tears.  :uh: The battery post screws are off the hook. Get assked al lthe time where to get them... Didnt realize people thought a clean ass setup was ghetto... oh wait you been posting 5th grade bullshit all week.
> *


No set up is perfect but yours is clean man...Sure don't belong on this thread...I see a lot of effort and the aesthetic aspect of it is nice...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 5 2006, 08:43 AM~5718117
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I gotta hand it to you Twig I think your setup is nice man.
> *



Thanks... I just find it hard to believe that someone thats building cars from the 80's doesnt recognize a Prohopper rare clear whammy and the fact the other tank is 14" for the front so there is more fluid.... But atleast 216Rider on here made me one. :biggrin: Bet he hates the copper bar too and prefers 8 guage wire everywhere and rubber hoses compared to hardlines.....


----------



## Dumps

Fantasy Customs is ghetto. :biggrin: I mean really, Who does a wishbone setup on a 4 link car? :dunno:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269380


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 12:21 PM~5714555
> *After 2 years they are still strong...No cracks in the weld or bending of the steel rod.
> 
> Here's some ghetto stuff on this setup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solenoids on a wood panel in the back...  :0
> 1 Clear whammy and 1 chrome whammy...WTF
> That battery hold down looks smaller than a TWIX bar! :thumbsdown:
> Oh yeah...4 pumps and SIX batteries... WHY BOTHER  :uh:
> The battery post screws.. :barf:
> 
> Here's a quote I made up a long time ago...
> "Good Idea, Poor Execution!"
> *


You're going to sit there and say that copper bar and screw caps looks worse than cable and 3 cent nuts that probably came free with the batteries? That steel bar is not as strong as your coat hangers? Solenoids are mounted on steel on the back of the rack, no wood. It looks pretty clean, unlike yours laying on the floor in clear view. 4 pumps and 6 batteries are pretty quick in a car that's NOT A HOPPER. It's a reliable, street-driven setup that made it all the way from Mass down to your neck of the woods and back. And try finding 2 clear whammy tanks. That takes a while. He has 2 clear ones now. But hey, opinions are like assholes; everybody has one and they all stink. :twak: :uh:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 08:53 AM~5718147
> *Thanks... I just find it hard to believe that someone thats building cars from the 80's doesnt recognize a Prohopper rare clear whammy and the fact the other tank is 14" for the front so there is more fluid.... But atleast 216Rider  on here made me one.  :biggrin: Bet he hates the copper bar too and prefers 8 guage wire everywhere and rubber hoses compared to hardlines.....
> *



LOL.... the details is what makes that setup stand out. It is very unique  Esp for around here...


----------



## cm 1964

I am not sure if this has been said but Lavish Lows, Lil Miquilto and Fantasy Customs are all ghetto.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 08:43 AM~5718119
> *My apologies. I saw this along time ago well before i met the crew. I still wouldnt trust those rods but glad they have held up.  Now i thought the crew was cool when i met you in person. But whoever this new character is? I have lost total respect.
> *


what's up, that's my caddyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy







I like the setup, it's different. The spare tire in the middle is a life saver. never have any problems with the setup. West does some nice setups. Fletch is cool! he has a temper like a rotweiler but he has an eye for details. 

I remember you, you're the one who helped the other guy that messed up his tire.you didn't even know him but you was there helping him out and getting dirty, getting under the car and you didn't even stop until you fixed the car and I give you respect for that. 
one setup i seen, was in a truck and the batteries where just there. there was no battery rack and the pumps where lying there too. he had taped all the wires to the batteries with black tape. and you can tell all the batteries moved everywhere. i think west has some pictures of it.


----------



## LOWYALTY1

what's up Ashleigh


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 06:39 AM~5718101
> *Lets see.... have you ever seen my setup in person? Where the fuck do you see wood? The only wood i see is in my pants when i look at the setup... Now are we comparing to a twix bar or the individual ones?  :uh: Sorry but those are strong as fuck but i would never have a rod. Also i would prefer to build my setup in 2 years then 16 hours. That dont impress me much.  4 pumps & 6 bats are hella fast and make the ride last longer but stick to your 3 pump specialty setup, I dont care. Also why not post a new pic of my setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the tissue dispenser? that for haters with no resaonable thoughts to use for clearing up the tears.  :uh: The battery post screws are off the hook. Get assked al lthe time where to get them... Didnt realize people thought a clean ass setup was ghetto... oh wait you been posting 5th grade bullshit all week.
> *


i think his set up is nice iseen it in person in the parking lot in maryland you cant compare his set up to mine he's got alot more stuff and time in it we only build mine in 16 hrs not bad for the time, I disagree on the battery hold downs I always use that type of material and never had a problem with it and I've been doing it for 8-9 years. Everybody has their own opinion and I respect it. The only thing that I didnt like on the setup was the battery screw downs I think their too big, but other than that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Jul 5 2006, 10:01 AM~5718406
> *The spare tire in the middle is a life saver. *


I agree on that one. So glad I didnt get rid of mine either.  I think the setup is well laid out... I might have hidden the noids etc and already stated about the rods. But its still a clean setup


----------



## cdznutz42069

neither setups belong in this topic dammit there both clean so back to ghetto shit!!!


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

yo twig man. Glad to see you got another clear whammy. the only thing that i could findwrong upon closer inspection was the one clear and one metal tank. Looks clean as fuck though homey good shit!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 5 2006, 11:48 AM~5718884
> *yo twig man.  Glad to see you got another clear whammy.  the only thing that i could findwrong upon closer inspection was the one clear and one metal tank.  Looks clean as fuck though homey good shit!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



ummm it doenst have a metal whammy..  and if ya OG you would know why one was metal at the time...


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 5 2006, 06:53 AM~5718149
> *Fantasy Customs is ghetto. :biggrin: I mean really, Who does a wishbone setup on a 4 link car? :dunno:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269380
> *



Has anyone told you your slow homie? :scrutinize: 

http://www.streetriderskc.com/Flash/instal.../vonscar014.jpg

http://www.hi-calibercustoms.com/main%20pa...7-20-04-003.jpg


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 01:07 PM~5719000
> *ummm it doenst have a metal whammy..   and if ya OG you would know why one was metal at the time...
> *


 :twak: smart ass.
Don't mess with an OG Twix will smack you :biggrin: .


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by cm 1964_@Jul 5 2006, 07:45 AM~5718340
> *I am not sure if this has been said butLavish Lows, Lil Miquilto and Fantasy Customs are all ghetto.*


I grew up in Pubic Housing 
:dunno:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 5 2006, 10:17 AM~5719080
> *I grew up in Pubic Housing
> :dunno:
> *


Sweet :ugh:


----------



## Guest

:roflmao:


----------



## LUCKY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miYv4wIyYr4...related&search=


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jul 5 2006, 11:27 AM~5719141
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 5 2006, 10:21 AM~5719105
> *Sweet  :ugh:
> *



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! :roflmao:


----------



## jbfletch77




----------



## Badass94Cad

Here we go again... :nono:


----------



## djtwigsta

oh now the rims... what is ghetto is motherfuckers like you who stick to small wheels and claim they cant travel. Tell ya what you drive you here and I'll hold an ounce of respect for ya. My car is too heavy for 14's  cus i travel everywhere puto. btw the joke on my rims are old... try coming up with somethign new.


----------



## djtwigsta

Look if your going to make fun of it atleast do it right.... I even lifted the back for ya. Oh and is that.... no it couldnt be... that in DC? Like 9 hours one way for me? WHere the fuck was your ride in your own neck of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 12:52 PM~5719961
> *oh now the rims... what is ghetto is motherfuckers like you who stick to small wheels and claim they cant travel. Tell ya what you drive you here and I'll hold an ounce of respect for ya. My car is too heavy for 14's    cus i travel everywhere puto. btw the joke on my rims are old... try coming up with somethign new.
> *


ok since when is a caddi to heavy for even 13's?


----------



## djtwigsta

even more pics for ya...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 5 2006, 02:58 PM~5719984
> *ok since when is a caddi to heavy for even 13's?
> *



I started blowing sidewalls on all my tires after doing alot of reinforcements etc. I drive this ride everyday and do like 65 etc. Called up dayton and they said this was common for these year caddies and the only way to keep them was to stick to slower speeds and not drive it as much. I tired several tire combos, even 185's (blech). I built it to drive :biggrin: But this is all old news for those the know me or have been on LIL for awhile as several people on here tried to help


----------



## japSW20

^ first time i have ever heard of that.i know of plenty of daily driven 80 mph on the freeway for years..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 5 2006, 01:04 PM~5720020
> *^ first time i have ever heard of that.i know of plenty of daily driven 80 mph on the freeway for years..
> *


true, my bigbody has 4 pumps 14 batterys, 13x7 with 155/80, NEVER had a problem even hopping in the 70's


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 5 2006, 03:04 PM~5720020
> *^ first time i have ever heard of that.i know of plenty of daily driven 80 mph on the freeway for years..
> *


It was a first time for me and confused alot of people... Wasnt till I talked to Dayton i heard about it... WOuld have been different if it was one side etc doing it all the time but every 2 weeks i was on the side of the road changing a different tire. Brnad new tires blowing out sidewalls. Tried different sizes and brands. Got tired of it. Dayton siad they knew of people too but said they knew none that traveled as much as i did. They only know of ones that drove weekends, weeknights, etc.


Well this is old news guys... you can search for the thread on LIL under wheels  Either way i like the new rims and still a "Rider" period. rims dont make a ride ghetto... dirty white walls is ghetto. Shows no pride. jsut another 5th grade attack.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 01:08 PM~5720046
> *It was a first time for me and confused alot of people... Wasnt till I talked to Dayton i heard about it... WOuld have been different if it was one side etc doing it all the time but every 2 weeks i was on the side of the road changing a different tire. Brnad new tires blowing out sidewalls. Tried different sizes and brands. Got tired of it. Dayton siad they knew of people too but said they knew none that traveled as much as i did. They only know of ones that drove weekends, weeknights, etc.
> Well this is old news guys... you can search for the thread on LIL under wheels   Either way i like the new rims and still a "Rider" period. rims dont make a ride ghetto... dirty white walls is ghetto. Shows no pride. jsut another 5th grade attack.
> *


still a clean caddi :thumbsup: with or without the spokes


----------



## cdznutz42069

twig shoulda got 13's lol. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 5 2006, 03:17 PM~5720088
> *still a clean caddi  :thumbsup: with or without the spokes
> *



Thanks and appreciate the nice questions.... no ride is the same and everybody has different circumstances and ideas.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 5 2006, 03:18 PM~5720094
> *twig shoulda got 13's lol. :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.... dont you have a caddy to be getting ready. I might need ya to do a housecall in Durham :biggrin: You know... cus I am not a lowrider


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 01:21 PM~5720111
> *LMAO.... dont you have a caddy to be getting ready. I might need ya to do a housecall in Durham  :biggrin:  You know... cus I am not a lowrider
> *



hahahaha in that case can you help me fund it? :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 5 2006, 03:22 PM~5720121
> *hahahaha in that case can you help me fund it? :cheesy:
> *



Sure let me sell the wheels and buy 400 dollar chinas :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 5 2006, 01:18 PM~5720094
> *twig shoulda got 13's lol. :biggrin:
> *


Every time you pass through New Jersey the roads pound them a little closer to 13".


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 03:52 PM~5719961
> *oh now the rims... what is ghetto is motherfuckers like you who stick to small wheels and claim they cant travel. Tell ya what you drive you here and I'll hold an ounce of respect for ya. My car is too heavy for 14's    cus i travel everywhere puto. btw the joke on my rims are old... try coming up with somethign new.
> *


I can't believe you made a comment like this on here. :twak: :twak: :twak: Almost everybody here rolls on 13's and 14's SPOKES. I understand about you traveling PUTO, but DO YOU THINK PEOPLE LOAD THEIR CARS TO TRAVEL TO WORK OR CRUISE!!!

WHY DON'T YOU DO THIS....










and then strip you the HYDROS off your car and put on AIRBAGS...


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jul 5 2006, 03:21 PM~5720111
> *LMAO.... dont you have a caddy to be getting ready. I might need ya to do a housecall in Durham  :biggrin:  You know... cus I am not a lowrider
> *


I'll bring the Pontiac :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Jul 5 2006, 12:52 PM~5719961-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh now the rims... *what is ghetto is motherfuckers like you who stick to small wheels and claim they cant travel*. Tell ya what you drive you here and I'll hold an ounce of respect for ya. My car is too heavy for 14's    cus i travel everywhere puto. btw the joke on my rims are old... try coming up with somethign new.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jbfletch77_@Jul 5 2006, 01:41 PM~5720212
> *I can't believe you made a comment like this on here.  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: Almost everybody here rolls on 13's and 14's SPOKES.  I understand about you traveling PUTO, but DO YOU THINK PEOPLE LOAD THEIR CARS TO TRAVEL TO WORK OR CRUISE!!!
> 
> WHY DON'T YOU DO THIS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then strip you the HYDROS off your car and put on AIRBAGS...
> *


Why did you take his comment out of context? He didn't say 13s are ghetto. He said people who have 13s on their car but don't drive it anywhere because they complain about blowing tires are ghetto. :uh: READ. And why should someone who has hydraulics in their car take it out and jack it up just because he's not rolling the "prerequisite" 13" or 14" rims to be classified as a "lowrider?" This isn't donk riding. We're talking about a car that is driven 1000s of miles, and is clean. Yes people drive on 13s. Whoop-dee-ding-dang-fuckin-doo. I'm so sick of people bitching about rim size. You didn't say anything about my 17s that were in that pic too. Did you make exception because they're at least spokes and whitewalls? *JUST END IT.* :angry: :uh: 











That's my car. 123,000 miles on it. You saw it in Maryland too.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 5 2006, 03:53 PM~5720230
> *I'll bring the Pontiac  :biggrin:
> *



Oh shizzle!!!! :biggrin: Now we are talking! So where are your ride pics mr.fletch? Mines on the table and proud of it.


----------



## Badass94Cad

But hey, let's get back on topic, shall we? Last night I saw a Chevy pickup truck. The bed had rotted over the rear wheel wells, so dude riveted some home vinyl siding over the holes! Hey, at least they won't rot! :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

i got you man!!! But like i said it looks clean as fuck still have that ride?


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 5 2006, 04:09 PM~5720331
> *i got you man!!! But like i said it looks clean as fuck  still have that ride?
> *



damn even Chris is getting in on this one....


----------



## dj hearse

i think ghetto is when someone tries to either hurry the job up to get it done or dont know what they are doing and wont ask questions on how to do it right or ask for any help..also when someone gets a car with hydraulics and dont have a clue how it works or anything about it and tear it up and get a freind to rig it together..heres a car i just got at my shop..i have to rewire everything and put in new batteries.and install a new rear cylinder with power balls..the guy bought the car like this..really cant blame him since he dont know what its supposed to look like..he didnt think anything was wrong and just wanted a new cylinder since he bent it..i talked him into rewireing everything with new wiring and new batteries instaed of mix matched batteries...
















the switch box melted due to the power wire for the switchbox was not fused and he saw it smoking so he stomped on it with his feet to make it stop.. :uh:


----------



## dj hearse

ohh and yea the rear cylinder... :uh:


----------



## FLiP

damn taht bitch got bent the fock up!!!


----------



## TODD1

Ive seen Twigs Caddi in person a bunch of times and I have to say that is one of the cleanest set ups I have ever seen , also one of the nicest Lowriders around for sure. I wouldnt park my Fleetwood next to him because he made me look bad.


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by FLiP_@Jul 5 2006, 02:17 PM~5720393
> *damn taht bitch got bent the fock up!!!
> *


yea...i tried to get him to let me re do the entire hydraulics from a new rack to the cylinders but he wants it done fast and theres no way to get the entire hydraulics redone right in the time he wants..so ohh well..


----------



## westcoastridin

here i found







something getto


----------



## westcoastridin

that some shity welds :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

fuck dude how the hell he bend it like that? that shit don't look right at all lol Hearse looks like you got your work cut out. this customer sounds like a guy that cares about what his car is and what it looks like lol. 

west haha i don't think they had grinders when that was welded, or welders that had adjustable voltage or wire speed lol 

lol blue im everywhere lol. 

Damn west what the hell. lol That fucker's lifting higher then almost any truck ive seen lol.


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## westcoastridin

now this sucks and its fucking getto these tophies were given to lowriders @ a local car show














and the ricers got the nice ones


----------



## westcoastridin

you all know who was part of that shit 


:uh: DROP JAW MAG :twak:


----------



## dj hearse

> fuck dude how the hell he bend it like that? that shit don't look right at all lol Hearse looks like you got your work cut out. this customer sounds like a guy that cares about what his car is and what it looks like lol.
> 
> yea..he just dont understand good from bad..you can show them a good job then they still dont get the difference..at least i will put new rear cylinders in the rear with the power balls and fix the wiring .as for as how the cylinder got bent ..man you got me on that..it looks like he was at half lock up then tried to do a power three on the passenger side and forcing the drivers side down toll it gave out.. :uh:


----------



## japSW20

> fuck dude how the hell he bend it like that? that shit don't look right at all lol Hearse looks like you got your work cut out. this customer sounds like a guy that cares about what his car is and what it looks like lol.
> 
> yea..he just dont understand good from bad..you can show them a good job then they still dont get the difference..at least i will put new rear cylinders in the rear with the power balls and fix the wiring .as for as how the cylinder got bent ..man you got me on that..it looks like he was at half lock up then tried to do a power three on the passenger side and forcing the drivers side down toll it gave out.. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> dam looks liek you got some work ahead of you rick ross
Click to expand...


----------



## djtwigsta

I have to say hearse got his work cut out... that si a crazy lookin setup :0


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

yo hearse do you guys charge a shit box fee? like yeah i'll do it but its parts plus labor plus 40 bucks just to touch your car cause the shit is fucked up lol. 

Yeah man you do got some work to do man. 

its sad to see an impala (judged by the fact the cyls are mounted to the trailing arms) In that kid of bad shape man. :tears: :tears: :buttkick: <- for the owner lol.


----------



## OUTHOPU

I might have missed it but I didn't see it yet.

Threaded rod used anywhere. :uh:


----------



## Bumperchecker81

extended bottom a-arms.
coil under and the spring sometimes flies out when you threewheel.


----------



## Bumperchecker81

A straight 6 biscayne hopper.


----------



## TD Hydros

the muthafucker looks sad


----------



## Badass94Cad

Looks like something from elementary school art class. :thumbsdown:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 5 2006, 04:03 PM~5720923
> *now this sucks and its fucking getto these tophies were given to lowriders @ a local car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ricers got the nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i remember seeing that, what a kick in the balls man. :angry:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 5 2006, 06:03 PM~5720923
> *now this sucks and its fucking getto these tophies were given to lowriders @ a local car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the ricers got the nice ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



It's not all about the tropies though... Even though those things are pathetic...LOL looks like a kindergarden activities project. LOL


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 6 2006, 07:55 AM~5723774
> *It's not all about the tropies though... Even though those things are pathetic...LOL looks like a kindergarden activities project. LOL
> *



IMO trophies take up too much room anyways


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 6 2006, 05:55 AM~5723774
> *It's not all about the tropies though... Even though those things are pathetic...LOL looks like a kindergarden activities project. LOL
> *



it is when they give you a swift kick in the balls like you aint shit.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jul 6 2006, 08:16 AM~5723809
> *it is when they give you a swift kick in the balls like you aint shit.
> *



I hear ya man. I've been in that situation many times. I've been at shows where they didn't give out awards in classes they advertised ect... the best thing is to not go to their next event...


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jul 6 2006, 06:21 AM~5723825
> *I hear ya man. I've been in that situation many times. I've been at shows where they didn't give out awards in classes they advertised ect... the best thing is to not go to their next event...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by Topp Dogg_@Jul 6 2006, 05:39 AM~5723745
> *the muthafucker looks sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I know a blind kid with One hand that only has 3 fingers that can do better then this. Very sad!!!!! :uh: :biggrin: I would accept the trophy then throw it on the floor and smash it with my car!!!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 6 2006, 12:09 PM~5724875
> *I know a blind kid with One hand  that only has 3 fingers that can do better then this.    Very sad!!!!!    :uh:  :biggrin:    I would accept the trophy then throw it on the floor and smash it with my car!!!!
> *


is that all scrap metal?


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 5 2006, 09:04 PM~5722127
> *yo hearse do you guys charge a shit box fee? like yeah i'll do it but its parts plus labor plus 40 bucks just to touch your car cause the shit is fucked up lol.
> 
> Yeah man you do got some work to do man.
> 
> its sad to see an impala (judged by the fact the cyls are mounted to the trailing arms) In that kid of bad shape man.  :tears:  :tears:  :buttkick: <- for the owner lol.
> *


yea..lol...i was thinking about that ....but i got be nice and not to insult someones car..its one thing if they did it but when they buy it that way i kind of feel bad since the person who they bought it from probably told it was done right and its supposed to be like that..i try to help people with kindly ideas on making it better without loosing a customer saying his car is a shit box..lol


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

looks like it. and they tried to cut the lowrider guy out of it. pendejos don't know how to cut very well lol.


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 6 2006, 10:18 AM~5724931
> *yea..lol...i was thinking about that ....but i got be nice and not to insult someones car..its one thing if they did it but when they buy it that way i kind of feel bad since the person who they bought it from probably told it was done right and its supposed to be like that..i try to help people with kindly ideas on making it better without loosing a customer saying his car is a shit box..lol
> *



True that!!! man lol i'd put my business down quick lol. because this is the way i think of it. he (the owner) goes and tells some one yeah i took it to hearse. they look at the car and like what hearse did this(while looking at the whole car) , fuck it im not going to him. Because especially newer people don't know what parts get replaced they just say who worked on it, and not the work that was done. i don't know its just me. So hows the work coming? :biggrin: But perhaps im wrong just what i would think. :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 6 2006, 12:19 PM~5724935
> *looks like it.  and they tried to cut the lowrider guy out of it.  pendejos don't know how to cut very well lol.
> *


looks like it was cut with a spoon


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

a plastic spoon lol. or a spork ! :roflmao: :machinegun: <-- i could cut it better with this lol


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 6 2006, 10:24 AM~5724961
> *True that!!!  man lol i'd put my business down quick lol.  because this is the way i think of it.        he (the owner) goes and tells some one yeah i took it to hearse.  they look at the car and like what hearse did this(while looking at the whole car)  , fuck it im not going to him.      Because especially newer people don't know what parts get replaced they just say who worked on it, and not the work that was done.  i don't know its just me.    So hows the work coming?      :biggrin:      But perhaps im wrong just what i would think.      :0
> *


i agree 100%..but if i cant get the person to either be patient and wait to have it done right or pay extra to re do it right then i have a choice to either try to fix as much as i can and make a few bucks or not do it and make the person either mad becouse they wont think what your saying but rather think that im trying to get more money out of him like most shops do...i take alot of pics before and after to show what i did and dint do..yea it could hurt me but..i dont know another way to do it..its like if you went to a stereo shop with your own stereo amps and subs that the best you can have and maybe like then have a shop say its all junk and the shop wont install it and have to replace everything..you might think that the shop just wants to make more money on you and might just piss you off then having a shop hook up what you have the best they can and give you some ideas on what needs to be replced...you get what im saying...


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

yes sir. Its a hard situation but long as you make the customer happy and the work that you do is clean i don't think that theres anything wrong with that at all. And like its said you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink if you force him he gets mad. 

nah homey if i got some shit that sucks, some one points it out and tells me why. and it makes sense im always open to big and better shit. im prettyeven tempered guy lol, but i know theres alot of fools, like my homeys brother. has solobaracs in his truck now my other friend went through to setups in a year cause the stuff(i forgot what its called) that goes between the cone and the body or the sub. broke on them. he went off and tried to fight me when i told em they suck lol. 

Much love for you man can't wait to see the after pics. just keepin it real!!


----------



## dj hearse

before


----------



## westcoastridin

whats the differance :dunno: 




































jk good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

fuckin hearse man looks 100% better. was the dude like wow is that what its supposed to look like lol.!!! bien trabajo senor!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse

> fuckin hearse man looks 100% better. was the dude like wow is that what its supposed to look like lol.!!! bien trabajo senor!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> thanks.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 11 2006, 12:40 PM~5753709
> *whats the differance  :dunno:
> jk good work :thumbsup:
> *


lol...thanks


----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 11 2006, 12:38 PM~5753120
> *before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Much better


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 18 2006, 06:36 PM~5268562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to put six batteries and 2 or more pumps with this box... :uh:
> You know I am just clowning ya.. hahahhaa. You can work it out..
> *


hahaha i just now saw this. but i decided not to keep this box, gonna make a smaller one so i can fit the setup i actually want in my trunk. that huge thing will get trashed soon enough


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Jul 12 2006, 07:36 PM~5759711
> *hahaha i just now saw this. but i decided not to keep this box, gonna make a smaller one so i can fit the setup i actually want in my trunk. that huge thing will get trashed soon enough
> *


you know, you can't change the specific volume of the enclosure? every woofer has a range of volume it sounds good. if you make a smaller box, the woofer may sound disgusting... there are a lot of good subwoofer simulation applications for windows, you can see what will happen, if you make it smaller, oder with no ports....


----------



## fundimotorsports

Taking back one year warrenty noids to advance auto.. :biggrin: And telling the guy it just blew up while I was trying to start my truck.. :cheesy:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

yo fundizee. What it do man. i remeber arab lol got all mad when people were clowing on his big assed box in the trunk lol


----------



## westcoastridin

> fuckin hearse man looks 100% better. was the dude like wow is that what its supposed to look like lol.!!! bien trabajo senor!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quo
> _ _
> ITS BUEN TRABAJO SENOR NOT BIEN TRABAJO SENOR I SEE YOU TRYING TO POST SHIT IN SPANISH ALL THE TIME AND YOU GET IT WRONG JUST ABOUT ALL THE TIME READ A BOOK FUCKER


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> fuckin hearse man looks 100% better. was the dude like wow is that what its supposed to look like lol.!!! bien trabajo senor!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quo
> _ _
> ITS BUEN TRABAJO SENOR NOT BIEN TRABAJO SENOR I SEE YOU TRYING TO POST SHIT IN SPANISH ALL THE TIME AND YOU GET IT WRONG JUST ABOUT ALL THE TIME READ A BOOK FUCKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i never said i was an expert at speaking spanish homey. but perhaps 95% of my mexican immigrant friends are wrong. :biggrin: and usually i get the point across.
> And as far as the accents go i know that theres supposed to be a ~ over the n but once you figure out the asci key out to get it homey let me me know PLEASE.
> 
> No hate here homey its all good. :uh: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## fundimotorsports

Yup that was a big as box. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 12 2006, 03:25 PM~5761414
> *Dude i never said i was an expert at speaking spanish homey.  but perhaps 95% of my mexican immigrant friends are wrong.    :biggrin:    and usually i get the point across.
> And as far as the accents go i know that theres supposed to be  a ~ over the n but once you figure out the asci key out to get it homey let me me know PLEASE.
> 
> No hate here homey its all good.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :uh:


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 4 2006, 11:21 AM~5714555
> *After 2 years they are still strong...No cracks in the weld or bending of the steel rod.
> 
> Here's some ghetto stuff on this setup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solenoids on a wood panel in the back...  :0
> 1 Clear whammy and 1 chrome whammy...WTF
> That battery hold down looks smaller than a TWIX bar! :thumbsdown:
> Oh yeah...4 pumps and SIX batteries... WHY BOTHER  :uh:
> The battery post screws.. :barf:
> 
> Here's a quote I made up a long time ago...
> "Good Idea, Poor Execution!"
> *


wtf that setup looks clean


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

okay west lets do this. you stop criticizing me and i'll try to stop trying to speak spanish lol. just to appease you!! fair enough big guy? 
Oh yeah and that ascii code is alt+ 0241 ñ see. or alt+0209 Ñ There you go señor! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :0


----------



## jbfletch77

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jul 12 2006, 09:19 PM~5762601
> *wtf that setup looks clean
> *


That was like 10 days ago.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Slowpac


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by juiced_s10_@Oct 3 2005, 10:51 PM~3937505
> *turning off your compressor on your lincoln town car to make it look like your juiced! Now thats ghetto
> *


A step further. How bout some one wireing the swith into the cabin to lift and lay the rear while cruising. i worked with a guy that did that to his TC. he even got it to deflate the corner individually


----------



## SurreysFinest

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jul 13 2006, 04:11 AM~5765190
> *A step further. How bout some one wireing the swith into the cabin to lift and lay the rear while cruising. i worked with a guy that did that to his TC. he even got it to deflate the corner individually
> *


??? thats so you can drag.....


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by jbfletch77_@Jul 12 2006, 09:50 PM~5764219
> *That was like 10 days ago.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Slowpac
> *


duhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 5 2006, 07:07 PM~5720936
> *you all know who was part of that shit
> :uh:      DROP JAW  MAG  :twak:
> *


FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 01:11 PM~5767540
> *FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



AMEN


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 12 2006, 06:39 PM~5762766
> *okay west lets do this.  you stop criticizing me and i'll try to stop trying to speak spanish lol.  just to appease you!!    fair enough big guy?
> Oh yeah and that ascii code is alt+ 0241  ñ  see.    or alt+0209  Ñ    There you go señor! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :0
> *



THANKS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 01:11 PM~5767540
> *FUCK THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



lol!!! you'll be busy for a while with that one :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

HEY POPPIN N HOPPIN DO YOU EVEN HAVE A CAR ???? IF YOU DO POST SOME PICS PICS LETS SEE WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 13 2006, 01:49 PM~5767779
> *THANKS SOUNDS GOOD TO ME
> *



Sweet!! :thumbsup: negotiations rock lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

IM WAITING


----------



## fundimotorsports

You boys are a trip...


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jul 12 2006, 11:46 AM~5759769
> *you know, you can't change the specific volume of the enclosure? every woofer has a range of volume it sounds good. if you make a smaller box, the woofer may sound disgusting... there are a lot of good subwoofer simulation applications for windows, you can see what will happen, if you make it smaller, oder with no ports....
> *


lol thanks for the advice but im not some random dumbass who doesnt know anything about car audio. im not going to make a smaller ported box. its going to be 2cuft sealed box. the box i have now was just to see what the XXX is capable of since i have nothing else to put in the trunk, and i gotta say this thing is a monster. im sure it will still hit good when i put it into a sealed box, but it would be a higher quality bass.

yea people can hate cause its a big ass box, but i bet yall wouldnt hate if you heard this thing :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

arab yeah it looks like a monster. got to be sometign good for that big assed box. :thumbsup: 

And west so you know i got a project car i paid 400 for it. HAve put practically new braking system on it still needs some body work and the frame in the front is schwecked homey and im trying to get my credit straight and in jeopardy of losign my job i'll post pics of it before i started working on it tomorrow. Aight homey so don't trip. I got you.!!


----------



## vago915

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


LMAO I thought they were trying to make a scrape plate for the side.


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 14 2006, 12:38 AM~5771449
> *arab yeah it looks like a monster.  got to be sometign good for that big assed box. :thumbsup:
> 
> And west so you know i got a project car i paid 400 for it.  HAve put practically new braking system on it still needs some body work and the frame in the front is schwecked homey and im trying to get my credit straight and  in jeopardy of losign my job i'll post pics of it before i started working on it tomorrow.  Aight homey so don't trip.  I got you.!!
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: what kind of car is it ???


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

69 special wagon. Im trying to remeber my name and password for fucking photo bucket lol. hold on! i'll post the pics in a little bit.!!


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

i got you homey check it out.

























Excuse the towel i had the carb off for a rebuild. lol

so what you think it had a few rust spots that are already taken care of!!
Its been a cali car its whoel life so its in decent condition.

Any body know how to decode the vin on a 69? or where to find manuals on it or whatevers. them bitches are hard to find lol.!! or the jumpseat for the rear would be nice too lol :biggrin:


----------



## ski187ttle

having a stick holding the trunk up........
rubber hoses PERIOD.........


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 16 2006, 12:52 AM~5781222
> *i got you homey check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the towel i had the carb off for a rebuild. lol
> 
> so what you think it had a few rust spots that are already taken care of!!
> Its been a cali car its whoel life so its in decent condition.
> 
> Any body know how to decode the vin on a 69?  or where to find manuals on it or whatevers.  them bitches are hard to find lol.!!  or the jumpseat for the rear would be nice too lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## westcoastridin

i think you should get a new project  Don't waste your money!


----------



## westcoastridin

hers my wagon :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

heres my progect 64 drop top


----------



## westcoastridin




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 16 2006, 12:52 AM~5781222
> *i got you homey check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the towel i had the carb off for a rebuild. lol
> 
> so what you think it had a few rust spots that are already taken care of!!
> Its been a cali car its whoel life so its in decent condition.
> 
> Any body know how to decode the vin on a 69?  or where to find manuals on it or whatevers.  them bitches are hard to find lol.!!  or the jumpseat for the rear would be nice too lol  :biggrin:
> *


i like that, plenty of potential


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:09 PM~3934050
> *I had to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


jesus who owns that fucker, Mr bubble????? homeboys trunk looks like janets go deep video.....lame... :angry:


----------



## westcoastridin

The Mickey Mouse of Cars!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 









More Ghetto...


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 16 2006, 05:01 PM~5784180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dude i'd ride that shit. It's lifted or do they have it jacked up in the back trying to be race status. :biggrin: 

Yeah i like a wagon cause i don't see many in my area. Well many lowriders at all. but theres caprices and impalas and g-bodys around but not many wagons so i gots to get mine and get it different you know!! :biggrin: The only thing im wiery about would be the hoses or lines busting if i mount te pumps inside. i seen a frame or two on bags with the tanks stashed between the frame rails so im wanting to do something similar lol but the batts are going to be difficult to place you know!! :biggrin: 

Dude seriously the donks are out of control man. lol


----------



## bigtdawg

thats just fuckin stupid with them booty kits..


----------



## bigtdawg

i dont know if anyone said this already but 

BUTTERFLY A-ARMS


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 16 2006, 07:06 PM~5784742
> *The Mickey Mouse of Cars!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Ghetto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just stupid ass shit right ther


----------



## fundimotorsports

Hey Criss I got your back...











This one is air bagged :biggrin: But still a clean wagon... You know I had to go there..... bawawawawawawawawawa


I cannot talk tho. I riding dirty on stockers fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahahahahahahahaha now thats getto faboloso!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fundimotorsports

some shit in Arabian sheek ownes.. :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2006, 10:21 AM~5832135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some shit in Arabian sheek ownes..  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 was that shit in a accident??? them wheels look fuck'd in the back


----------



## fundimotorsports

Only a Arab would spend that kind of doe on a Honda.... :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

homeboy needs to extend his upper rear arms man cause it shouldn't be that dirty lol!!! 

I considered just bagging this one but nah i wanna be able to give somebody so competition with it lol!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2006, 12:21 PM~5832135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some shit in Arabian sheek ownes..  :biggrin:
> *



I thought the whole purpose of having doors would to be to open them and get in but how would you get in the back, Would you climb on the door? :uh: :uh:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jul 24 2006, 11:59 PM~5837215
> *I thought the whole purpose of having doors would to be to open them and get in but how would you get in the back, Would you climb on the door? :uh:  :uh:
> *


Dog i just noticed that shit. how the fuck lol. holy shit its a flying car lol. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## kiakirk007

the doors are on a motor and swing back to normal so they shut!


----------



## 29tudor

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2006, 10:15 AM~5832118
> *Hey Criss I got your back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is air bagged :biggrin:  But still a clean wagon... You know I had to go there..... ahahahahahahahaha now thats getto faboloso!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


a big grown ass ***** all typing baby talk........ :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

^^^^ I am not black....  fooooolllll.... hahahahahahhahaha












found sum more Arab shit.... this is :uh:


----------



## westcoastridin

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 25 2006, 11:55 AM~5839684
> *^^^^ I am not black....  fooooolllll.... hahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found sum more Arab shit.... this is  :uh:
> *



wtf ......... now thats ghetto


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya and that shit is not shoped either. If I could read Arab they have a whole bunch of those POS's on there site... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 25 2006, 04:44 PM~5840847
> *wtf ......... now thats ghetto
> *



wtf


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 2 2006, 10:27 AM~5703217
> *This is my new project.  Yes, that is a rachet strap.  Had to hook the battery up to keep the car mobile until I clean the garage out enough to pull the body.  AND it was too hot to be out in the sun.  Who says a white boy can't be ghetto in a Kentucky suburb of Cincy?? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh snap, i rolled that car all last winter, its good to see someone hooking it up finally


----------



## KAKALAK

Burgaw NC thats ghetto


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Jul 16 2006, 08:07 PM~5784213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hers my wagon :biggrin:
> *


Me like very much plus the system is 1 bad mutha.... I saw it in MD for Memorial weekend.


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69_@Jul 16 2006, 03:52 AM~5781222
> *i got you homey check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What are you gonna do with it?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 24 2006, 12:21 PM~5832135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some shit in Arabian sheek ownes..  :biggrin:
> *



I might get clowned on for saying this. But I think that car is bad ass for a euro.


----------



## 59Impala

it was built on the extra $2.50 a gallon of gas we are paying.


----------



## low4life86

ill tell u whats ghetto, we building this bucket g body for hopping and itsgunna hopefully hit 50"+ and its gunna have barley any reinforncements, it'd be lucky if it has the front spring pockets and crossmember done up 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
hell it isnt my car


----------



## arabretard

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Jul 26 2006, 10:29 AM~5845205
> *I might get clowned on for saying this. But I think that car is bad ass for a euro.
> *


you just clowned yourself. i didnt know honda was a euro, i always thought they were japanese


----------



## fundimotorsports

hahahahaha Ya they are called euro's around here too.. On that site that thing does some crazy shit. those doors rotate all the way around and shit.. :biggrin: And I agree. they can have toys like that becouse they owne all the damn gas.. :uh:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Apr 11 2006, 12:10 AM~5217553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF???? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Jul 26 2006, 07:35 AM~5844940
> *What are you gonna do with it?
> *



Its gonna be a street hopper. But its gonna look nice to. nothign to radical if i can get 30" out of it ill be happy. because i wanna a nice system in it as well. and i don't want everything moving around to much lol.!!


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 25 2006, 11:55 AM~5839684
> *^^^^ I am not black....  fooooolllll.... hahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found sum more Arab shit.... this is  :uh:
> *



Dude seriously? this shits gay, ghetto, and udderly rediculous. Them are some dudes i wish would blow them selves up, not that i have anthing against middle easterners in fact some of the ladies are gorgeous, and the music is pretty tight, but because now i'll never look at a burban the same. :uh: :0


----------



## fundimotorsports

Ya thats one that need to be crashed into one of there buildings.. :biggrin: 

Missed you across the way fool.. them boys are all crazy.. :uh:


----------



## GRS-HPR

PEICE OF SHIT DONKS


----------



## 53trokita

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 25 2006, 12:55 PM~5839684
> *^^^^ I am not black....  fooooolllll.... hahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found sum more Arab shit.... this is  :uh:
> *


How are you supposed to put gas in it ?


----------



## KERRBSS

oviously there NOT THAT SMART


----------



## Kadillac G

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *



?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 01:45 PM~3933819
> *when people say"i cant raise it up cause my batteries are dead"  :angry:
> *


 THATS WHAT IT IS..................OR CLAMPING THE GROUND CABLE WITH A PAIR OF VICE GRIPS ,USING IT AS A QUIK DISCONNECT...


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by kerrbss+Jul 29 2006, 09:49 AM~5863744-->
> 
> 
> 
> oviously there NOT THAT SMART
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kadillac [email protected] 13 2007, 06:28 PM~7251052
> *?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanielDucati_@Feb 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7252168
> *THATS WHAT IT IS..................OR CLAMPING THE GROUND CABLE WITH A PAIR OF VICE GRIPS ,USING IT AS A QUIK DISCONNECT...
> *


or bringing back a post from six months ago :uh:


----------



## underageimp

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jul 29 2006, 06:49 AM~5863744
> *oviously there NOT THAT SMART
> *


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:42 PM~3933273
> *More snakes
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## Long Roof

The first battery/pump rack I built was ghetto... But it never ended up in my car so it's all good.


----------



## Boricua Customs

T
T
T


----------



## fundimotorsports

Damn I needed a good laugh.. :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 18 2007, 08:04 PM~7502850
> *Damn I needed a good laugh.. :biggrin:
> *


U and me both..... I havent laughed this hard in along time


----------



## 5-0-9

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros+Jul 6 2006, 04:39 AM~5723745-->
> 
> 
> 
> the muthafucker looks sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 6 2006, 09:09 AM~5724875
> *
> I know a blind kid with One hand  that only has 3 fingers that can do better then this.    Very sad!!!!!    :uh:  :biggrin:    I would accept the trophy then throw it on the floor and smash it with my car!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

i would have cut the spring off and used that shit :0


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jul 25 2006, 11:55 AM~5839684
> *^^^^ I am not black....  fooooolllll.... hahahahahahhahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found sum more Arab shit.... this is  :uh:
> *


I'd be wearing a ski-mask if I had to ride in that too. Wouldn't want anyone to see me.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

anyone metion use of old wires to connect the batteryes together and electrical tape on the ends. dont forget my personal favorite, mismatched pumps, with parts from many pumps to make one pump. 

OH WAIT I GOT ONE AND I SEEN THIS SHIT TOO CUZ I COULDNT BELEIVE A FUCKING BUNGY CORD WAS USED AS A TIE DOWN. (STRAIGHT UP FUCKING GHETTO)


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:09 AM~7505031
> *anyone metion use of old wires to connect the batteryes together and electrical tape on the ends.  dont forget my personal favorite, mismatched pumps, with parts from many pumps to make one pump.
> 
> OH WAIT I GOT ONE AND I SEEN THIS SHIT TOO CUZ I COULDNT BELEIVE A FUCKING BUNGY CORD WAS USED AS A TIE DOWN.  (STRAIGHT UP FUCKING GHETTO)
> *



hahhaahha I just got rid of all my black tape ends.. they kept metling and desolving in the oil. hahahhahaha :biggrin:


----------



## LoudGuitars

Running your front hoses in your car under the rugs to the front cylinders, like your RCA and power for your amp & yes this is true and I didnt make it up. I`ve seen it plenty of times. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 5-0-9

> _Originally posted by LoudGuitars_@Mar 19 2007, 08:55 AM~7506367
> *Running your front hoses in your car under the rugs to the front cylinders, like your RCA  and power for your amp  & yes this is true and I didnt make it up. I`ve seen it plenty of times. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


thats what i do. adds some texture to my carpet. for some reason theres an odd oil leak in my car? :dunno:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ID HAVE TO SAY HAVING SOME BATTERIES PAINTED TO MATCH UR CAR AND THEN SOME THAT DONT..THEN AGAIN SOME PEOPLE HAVE DIFFERENT SIZE BATTERIES..WHAT TAKES THE CAKE FOR ME IS THE QUICK DISCONNECT WITH THE JUMPER CABLE END...LOL THAT VELVET SWIRL AS WELL...AND HAVING CHAINS WHEN YOU ONLY HAVE 10" CYLINDERS IN THE REAR..


----------



## 100 spokes

i would have cut the spring off and used that shit :0
[/quote]
Dat would b ghetto as fuck!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

haha electrical tape dont like oil lol. How about stolen batteries, thats pretty ghetto to me. i also think that cars thats driving around with no hood on their car and the hood hinges are up in the position as if a hood was attached. thats fucken GHETTO and i know the reason they are up is cuz theres no pressure to push them back down but still put the fuckin hodd on the car, or dont drive it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

i would have cut the spring off and used that shit :0
[/quote]

same here and then i would have sprayed both springs i got out of it black, but i think of it as being "resourcefull" , not "ghetto"


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Malverde619

putting hydraulics on a honda or saturn its also like putting wire rims on a honda or a sports car just doesnt look right and they stick out.

also melting or cutting the springs and leavin the car crooked looking from behind


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by Malverde619_@Mar 24 2007, 08:07 PM~7545066
> *putting hydraulics on a honda or saturn its also like sports car just doesnt look right and they stick out.
> 
> 
> *


just not your taste, i caught alot of shit for puttin 13s on a new mustang. but whatever, all the people that tallked shit will prolly never own a set of real Dz.


----------



## layitlow62

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 25 2007, 03:28 AM~7546332
> *just not your taste, i caught alot of shit for puttin 13s on a new mustang. but whatever, all the people that tallked shit will prolly never own a set of real Dz.
> *


tru


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

not sure if anyone mentioned using ur tie down bar washer and bolt to create ur ground for ur batteries


----------



## DEVO

Home stereo speakers in the back seat :buttkick:


----------



## 925rider

the most ghetto is the bed frame for the a battery rack and tinted windows on any impala or old school.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Diamond Plate Wrap YO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

how about cyls poking threw the 6x9 holes in the rear deck,i think thats real ghetto!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

aww what the hell. is there 2 gas tanks under that car, i see the bottom all black then u see nice sheetmetal


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jul 16 2006, 06:41 PM~5784358
> *jesus who owns that fucker, Mr bubble????? homeboys trunk looks like janets go deep video.....lame... :angry:
> *


sounds like someone sure knows his Janet videos... Gazda, is there something you want to tell us? :ugh:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2007, 01:30 PM~7834519
> *aww what the hell.  is there 2 gas tanks under that car, i see the bottom all black then u see nice sheetmetal
> *



Black one=Trunk pan


----------



## EIGHT BALL

damn, thats the trunk, any one can tell that.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

on a g body, the gas tunk is under the trunks floor pan. i wasnt aware of the type of vehicle it is.


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2007, 09:15 PM~7837129
> *on a g body, the gas tunk is under the trunks floor pan.  i wasnt aware of the type of vehicle it is.
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
it's a impy!!!!!! any real rider knows it's a fuckn impy


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@May 4 2007, 10:55 PM~7837290
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> it's a impy!!!!!! any real rider knows it's a fuckn impy
> *


 :werd: :no: :loco:


----------



## CP

bungie cords for battery tie downs with COLORED WIRE LOOM on them to make em' match the car.


----------



## REYXTC

A hole in the trunk so the oil leaking from the setup can drip out. :roflmao:


----------



## REYXTC

USED batteries nuff said :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 3 2005, 02:59 PM~3933420
> *:0  how did I know that was coming...lOl
> *


dont hate.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:15 PM~3933542
> *Can you find all the wrong things done in this pic?  :biggrin:
> *


i dont remember seeing that car, i seen alot of lowriders in okinawa, but not that one. that not bad for japan.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@May 4 2007, 09:55 PM~7837290
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> it's a impy!!!!!! any real rider knows it's a fuckn impy
> *


2 things tell me thats an impala, gastank and trunk pan, and panhard bar on a rearend with no cover to unbolt.


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## CaddyKid253

its ghetto when you got to be home before dark because your headlights dont work.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7986793
> *its ghetto when you got to be home before dark because your headlights dont work.
> *


Now that's ghetto!


----------



## CaddyKid253

or when you lose track of time and you have to use flashlights to get home in the dark.


----------



## dittylopez

Damn I thought I was bad...LOL!


----------



## 100spoke

dual exhaust coming straight out the back


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@May 27 2007, 11:00 PM~7990173
> *dual exhaust coming straight out the back
> *


whats wrong with that?


----------



## Dr Funky

The cops out here have cars so worn out and beat up that they're headlights didnt even work so they had to use their spotlights for headlights.




Truth


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 27 2007, 11:48 PM~7990972
> *The cops out here have cars so worn out and beat up that they're headlights didnt even work so they had to use their spotlights for headlights.
> Truth
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 27 2007, 11:48 PM~7990972
> *The cops out here have cars so worn out and beat up that they're headlights didnt even work so they had to use their spotlights for headlights.
> Truth
> *



Dats Ghetto homeboy....


----------



## BLVDCRUISER

shit how about u cant leave when its raining cause ur wipers dont work.. gotta rainex the shit out of the windopw


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7995339
> *Dats Ghetto homeboy....
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7995975
> *shit how about u cant leave when its raining cause ur wipers dont work.. gotta rainex the shit out of the windopw
> *



Dats not Ghetto, dats Hood Rich!!!!


----------



## Dr Funky

How about milk crates hammered to telephone poles for basketball hoops?


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7996898
> *How about milk crates hammered to telephone poles for basketball hoops?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Ghetto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Funky

Stores where you can cash your checks with no ID and then buy some hair extensions and a cricket phone


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@May 28 2007, 08:16 PM~7995975
> *shit how about u cant leave when its raining cause ur wipers dont work.. gotta rainex the shit out of the windopw
> *


lol..im guilty of that.. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2007, 03:36 AM~7527785
> *haha electrical tape dont like oil lol.  How about stolen batteries,  thats pretty ghetto to me.  i also think that cars thats driving around with no hood on their car and the hood hinges are up in the position as if a hood was attached.  thats fucken GHETTO  and i know the reason they are up is cuz theres no pressure to push them back down but still put the fuckin hodd on the car, or dont drive it
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 I got 4 of them :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 4 2005, 04:55 PM~3941245
> *seems like this topic is dieing
> *


and someone had the nerve to think lil cant dragf out a topic like this. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

i got one its not hydro related but here it is a pick up truck's bed removed and used for a trailer while the truck it was tookin from is pulling it. my uncle did that when i was like 7.


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 28 2007, 10:06 PM~7997020
> *Stores where you can cash your checks with no ID and then buy some hair extensions and a cricket phone
> *


Witnessed dat before. Dats Ghetto..... :nono:


----------



## Old School Habits

Those red temporary registration numbers they give you at the California Department Of Vehicles when your car can't pass a smog test. I hate that shit in a back window!


----------



## Old School Habits

If you're guilty of any of the following, consider yourself ghetto…

*Fake Square Dumps with the Delta cartridges
*6x9 speakers mounted in the door with extension adapters
*Square tubing used as a drive shaft in circus cars
*Worn out white walls to the point where you have double white walls
*License plates in the window
*G Bodies with fake euro front clips 
*('82 Caddy Sedan DeVilles with '91 Brougham front clips are just WRONG!)*
*Cars on 13 inch wire wheels with cut springs so it rides low, but no hydraulics.
*Bandanas around broken steering columns (G Bodies) to hide from how it was stolen.
*Any Cutlas, Regal, Grand Prix, Caprice, or Monte Carlo with a rear bumper kit....yuk.
*Radios or any audio equipment (EQ) in the glove box.
*3 prong knock-offs
*Sheep Skin seat Covers and steering wheel covers
*Spark plugs used to plug the heater hose
*No trunk lock, so u open it with a long flat head screw driver
*Top a-arms extended more than 2"
*Old School Diamond Tuck & Roll interior done in velvet, with the swivel seats to match
*Moon Roofs in the back (over the back seat)
*Cadillac’s with broken trunk pull-down motors so you have to slam it shut.
*Having a sagging headliner held up by pins, staples, etc.
*Storing your anti-freeze container, or oil funnel in the engine compartment
*Locking your hood down with a chain and padlock


I can go on and on...... :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 2 2007, 06:39 PM~8030060
> *If you're guilty of any of the following, consider yourself ghetto…
> 
> 
> *Cars on 13 inch wire wheels with cut springs so it rides low, but no hydraulics.
> *Any Cutlas, Regal, Grand Prix, Caprice, or Monte Carlo with a rear bumper kit....yuk.
> *Radios or any audio equipment (EQ) in the glove box.
> 
> I can go on and on...... :biggrin:
> *


How is any of this ghetto?


----------



## chingon68mex

:cheesy: :cheesy: driving a 2005 escalade on 24 spinners,,,,,,,,and using food stamps to pay at grocery store :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex

:0 :0 or,,,,,,, having a 10batt, hydraulic set up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and the one to start the car you have the set up in,, :biggrin: does not work!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## supersportluvr

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 02:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *


now that's some funny shit.....and they actually charge for that shit....ghetto website.....(www.ichibanhydraulics.com) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 3 2007, 08:19 AM~8031376
> *How is any of this ghetto?
> *


x2


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by REYXTC+May 4 2007, 11:51 PM~7838114-->
> 
> 
> 
> A hole in the trunk so the oil leaking from the setup can drip out. :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 11:52 PM~7838123
> *USED batteries nuff said :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CaddyKid253_@May 27 2007, 03:02 AM~7986793
> *its ghetto when you got to be home before dark because your headlights dont work.
> *


Had some ordered but they took a week.


----------



## Old School Habits

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 2 2007, 11:19 PM~8031376
> *How is any of this ghetto?
> *


13's on anything other than a "REAL" low-rider is just a counterfeit lowrider...nothing else to say about that. 

Bumper kits are WAY too big for anything other than a Caddy, Classic Chevy, or a Lincoln.

Radios go in the dash, not the glove box, or under the seat, or anywhere else other than the dash or a center console. Tacky.

"Keep in mind people...this is only based on personal opinion"


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 3 2007, 08:01 PM~8032799
> *How is it ghetto?  You actually have to ask? I don't know where you live, but out here in L.A. you would get clowned big time if you pulled up on the blvd in a "low rider" with thumb tacks holding up your head liner. Lord forbids you're hopping and your anti freeze bottle falls out from where you had it stashed in the engine compartment in front of the Cali Swangin or Truucha camera. We don't ride any old kinda way out here homie....
> *


That's not what he said, he only quoted 3 things from your list.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 3 2007, 12:01 PM~8032799
> *13's on anything other than a "REAL" low-rider is just a counterfeit lowrider...nothing else to say about that.
> 
> Bumper kits are WAY too big for anything other than a Caddy, Classic Chevy, or a Lincoln.
> 
> Radios go in the dash, not the glove box, or under the seat, or anywhere else other than the dash or a center console. Tacky.
> 
> "Keep in mind people...this is only based on personal opinion"
> *


Which cars are real lowriders?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 3 2007, 08:01 PM~8032799
> *13's on anything other than a "REAL" low-rider is just a counterfeit lowrider...nothing else to say about that.
> 
> Bumper kits are WAY too big for anything other than a Caddy, Classic Chevy, or a Lincoln.
> 
> Radios go in the dash, not the glove box, or under the seat, or anywhere else other than the dash or a center console. Tacky.
> 
> "Keep in mind people...this is only based on personal opinion"
> *


Well, if you have a classic Impala for example and you put a modern headunit in the dash THAT looks tacky IMO. People put their radios in the glove box to preserve the original interior, while still being able to use modern stereo equipment...


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jun 3 2007, 11:39 AM~8032929
> *Well, if you have a classic Impala for example and you put a modern headunit in the dash THAT looks tacky IMO. People put their radios in the glove box to preserve the original interior, while still being able to use modern stereo equipment...
> *


x2!


----------



## Old School Habits

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 3 2007, 11:26 AM~8032892
> *Which cars are real lowriders?
> *


not hondas with hydraulics i can say that much....


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 3 2007, 04:24 PM~8034055
> *not hondas with hydraulics i can say that much....
> *


Whats the definition of a lowrider?


----------



## crackerlac

talk about clamps!


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jun 3 2007, 04:27 PM~8034088
> *Whats the definition of a lowrider?
> *



Word these guys kill me with that shit..

I mean Lowriders wher built to be low!!!! Now a Traditional lowrider is diff...


----------



## Dr Funky

When someone buys a single cigarette from the Liquor Store


----------



## bigshod

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 3 2007, 10:26 PM~8035629
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81cutty

:uh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by crackerlac_@Jun 3 2007, 05:10 PM~8034337
> *talk about clamps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 Wow!!!! What a setup!!!!! Where can I find sumpin' like dat!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@Jun 3 2007, 05:57 PM~8034620
> *When someone buys a single cigarette from the Liquor Store
> *


Or when thay ask you for nickle bags!


----------



## Dozierman

When you invest all your money/time into your paint and don't do the door jams; you fix your interior and then, backyard-boogie da setup in the trunk and never touch you engine and the engine breaks down all the time.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

my old candy orange 91 s-10, it was ghetto, the set-up was so messy 2 pumps 9 batteries but I rode it everyday gas hopping at 55 down the freeway, and nothing broke it held up probably still rolling these days


----------



## fundimotorsports

Duck taping you rim so your tube does'nt bust on the cracks.. :biggrin: I got 2 been like that for a year now. Kills my tire guy everytime. I just say I had to Gettofy it or ***** rig the rims. Hell they still l look good.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dr Funky

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 4 2007, 03:58 AM~8037105
> *:uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 5 2007, 12:52 AM~8043818
> *my old candy orange 91 s-10, it was ghetto, the set-up was so messy 2 pumps 9 batteries but I rode it everyday gas hopping at 55 down the freeway, and nothing broke it held up probably still rolling these days
> *



Dats Hood-Rich Homeboy. If it ain't broke... Don't fix it!!! I feel ya playa!!! Peace.....


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 2 2007, 07:39 PM~8030060
> *If you're guilty of any of the following, consider yourself ghetto…
> 
> *Fake Square Dumps with the Delta cartridges
> *6x9 speakers mounted in the door with extension adapters
> *Square tubing used as a drive shaft in circus cars
> *Worn out white walls to the point where you have double white walls
> *License plates in the window
> *G Bodies with fake euro front clips
> ('82 Caddy Sedan DeVilles with '91 Brougham front clips are just WRONG!)
> *Cars on 13 inch wire wheels with cut springs so it rides low, but no hydraulics.
> *Bandanas around broken steering columns (G Bodies) to hide from how it was stolen.
> *Any Cutlas, Regal, Grand Prix, Caprice, or Monte Carlo with a rear bumper kit....yuk.
> *Radios or any audio equipment (EQ) in the glove box.
> *3 prong knock-offs
> *Sheep Skin seat Covers and steering wheel covers
> *Spark plugs used to plug the heater hose
> *No trunk lock, so u open it with a long flat head screw driver
> *Top a-arms extended more than 2"
> *Old School Diamond Tuck & Roll interior done in velvet, with the swivel seats to match
> *Moon Roofs in the back (over the back seat)
> *Cadillac’s with broken trunk pull-down motors so you have to slam it shut.
> *Having a sagging headliner held up by pins, staples, etc.
> *Storing your anti-freeze container, or oil funnel in the engine compartment
> *Locking your hood down with a chain and padlock
> I can go on and on...... :biggrin:
> *



Your talking about newer cars right...810's =...Old schools I'm cool with it as long as you have the radio for that year car in...


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 2 2007, 08:39 PM~8030060
> *If you're guilty of any of the following, consider yourself ghetto…
> 
> *Fake Square Dumps with the Delta cartridges
> *6x9 speakers mounted in the door with extension adapters
> *Square tubing used as a drive shaft in circus cars
> *Worn out white walls to the point where you have double white walls
> *License plates in the window
> *G Bodies with fake euro front clips
> ('82 Caddy Sedan DeVilles with '91 Brougham front clips are just WRONG!)
> *Cars on 13 inch wire wheels with cut springs so it rides low, but no hydraulics.
> *Bandanas around broken steering columns (G Bodies) to hide from how it was stolen.
> *Any Cutlas, Regal, Grand Prix, Caprice, or Monte Carlo with a rear bumper kit....yuk.
> *Radios or any audio equipment (EQ) in the glove box.
> *3 prong knock-offs
> *Sheep Skin seat Covers and steering wheel covers
> *Spark plugs used to plug the heater hose
> *No trunk lock, so u open it with a long flat head screw driver
> *Top a-arms extended more than 2"
> *Old School Diamond Tuck & Roll interior done in velvet, with the swivel seats to match
> *Moon Roofs in the back (over the back seat)
> *Cadillac’s with broken trunk pull-down motors so you have to slam it shut.
> *Having a sagging headliner held up by pins, staples, etc.
> *Storing your anti-freeze container, or oil funnel in the engine compartment
> *Locking your hood down with a chain and padlock
> I can go on and on...... :biggrin:
> *



im guilty of that shit regularly..
if i changed my tires as soon as i had a double white wall i'd have to change em like every 2 weeks.


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 04:09 PM~3934050
> *I had to do it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@May 4 2007, 10:51 PM~7838114
> *A hole in the trunk so the oil leaking from the setup can drip out. :roflmao:
> *


Guilty. But its accually so when i pressure wash my trunk out the water has somewhere to go.. cuz it keeps fuckin up the shop vac


----------



## Eskee

using finger nail polish to fill in chips on your candy paint (yeah what about it)


----------



## scr8pin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 5 2007, 03:19 AM~7838354
> *2 things tell me thats an impala, gastank and trunk pan, and panhard bar on a rearend with no cover to unbolt.
> *


is that 2 things or 3? :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 5 2007, 07:40 AM~8044020
> *Duck taping you rim so your tube does'nt bust on the cracks..  :biggrin:  I got 2 been like that for a year now. Kills my tire guy everytime. I just say I had to Gettofy it or ***** rig the rims. Hell they still l look good.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Duct


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

when fools put cadillac parts on a caprice... :twak:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 29 2007, 06:42 AM~8200670
> *when fools put cadillac parts on a caprice... :twak:
> *


I am goig to get a pic of the FWD caddi with a line of stick on logo's.. like a racing stripe or something.. :uh: Good waste of crome..


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jun 29 2007, 08:42 AM~8200670
> *when fools put cadillac parts on a caprice... :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jun 29 2007, 08:57 AM~8201295
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHATS WRONG WITH THIS ONE???????????THE ROCKER PANELS???????????????


THIS CAR IS FUCKING NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I LIKE IT,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

anyone else notice the trim popping off the 1/4 window :dunno:


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 29 2007, 10:53 AM~8202109
> *WHATS WRONG WITH THIS ONE???????????THE ROCKER PANELS???????????????
> THIS CAR IS FUCKING NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I LIKE IT,,,,, :biggrin:
> *



You know the LIL hater same o same o crew always has nothing to say... That car is clean...


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 29 2007, 12:53 PM~8202109
> *WHATS WRONG WITH THIS ONE???????????THE ROCKER PANELS???????????????
> THIS CAR IS FUCKING NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I LIKE IT,,,,, :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 29 2007, 01:00 PM~8202153
> *You know the LIL hater same o same o crew always has nothing to say... That car is clean...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jun 29 2007, 10:55 AM~8202123
> *anyone else notice the trim popping off the 1/4 window :dunno:
> *


Good eye


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 29 2007, 11:21 AM~8202279
> *Good eye
> *



he is also the one that found Froto wearing shoes in the last Lord of the rings... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HA


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 29 2007, 11:26 AM~8202314
> *he is also the one that found Froto wearing shoes in the last Lord of the rings... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 3 2005, 03:20 PM~3934775
> *My first set up had the key hole in the switch box, it was Reds Hydros that I had installed in 95 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I have a box with 20 switches,a lock out and 4 big ass black-green-white switch cords runnin out from 96 :biggrin: 








from this car


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Jun 29 2007, 09:57 AM~8201295
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i c his hose hangin :nono:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 4 2005, 02:58 PM~3941274
> *I think we covered just about everything....
> *


 :biggrin: sand bags in your rear trunk corners to 3-wheel with buckled up rear quarter panels with a2x4 battery rack with bungie cords for battery hold downs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: stole big ass batteries from the tractors and catapillars out on the fields to use them in the set up,,,,,,,,,thinking that the fucking car was gonig to hit back bumper in the first hit :0 :0 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,find out that the fucking things don't work for shit,,,,,,,,,,,{either that or we didn't hook them up right},,,,,,,,,,,,oooooppss!!!!!!!I meant THEY didn't hook them up right ,,,you know my friends that told me they did it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Jun 30 2007, 10:45 PM~8211427
> *i c his hose hangin  :nono:
> *



:angry: you are right,,,,,,,,,,,,,goddmm,,,if there is something I hate is them fucking hoses hanging down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is a fucking plastic tie cost too much,......................????????? that pissses me up man :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jun 30 2007, 11:25 PM~8211522
> *:angry: you are right,,,,,,,,,,,,,goddmm,,,if there is something I hate is them fucking hoses hanging down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is a fucking plastic tie cost too much,......................????????? that pissses me up man :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports

I had a leak so I went to lowes and had to get sum fittings for a minute till I got home.. :biggrin: Duct tape too... I gues I was a LOWESRIDER for a day. hahahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

wow i cant believe this thread is still going....and just looking at a few pages back it seems like it kinda started over because people didnt read the first 25 pages lmao


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jul 1 2007, 03:15 PM~8213805
> *wow i cant believe this thread is still going....and just looking at a few pages back it seems like it kinda started over because people didnt read the first 25 pages lmao
> *



ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

Im guilty :wave: But it was back in 1995...my ride was primered (with zeniths) and I bought a two pump setup from a local car dancer...got itchy and had my boy install two of the four pumps right away, we stayed working on it till 3am the day I got the setup :0 I ended up using all four pumps but only to replace damage I did to the first two...wish I had a pic of the setup so I could embarass myself but I dont. About two months later some fools stole my ride, stripped it with the tools I left in the trunk and even took my brand new 175/75/R14's (bastards). Oh and I got it back wrecked with no wheels :angry: Found out who did it and they had already gotten locked up. :buttkick: Boy that setup was GHETTO. Thats my boy "Boss" that helped me lift it...this pic was back in 95-96. Wet primer always looked clean :biggrin: until it dried


----------



## chingon68mex

:0 MAAAAAN,,THAT SHIT LOOKS GANGSTA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Jul 1 2007, 12:25 AM~8211522
> *:angry: you are right,,,,,,,,,,,,,goddmm,,,if there is something I hate is them fucking hoses hanging down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is a fucking plastic tie cost too much,......................????????? that pissses me up man :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

FUN TOPIC MADE ME LAUGH


----------



## Devious Sixty8

wood 2x4 for a battery tie down..


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 5 2007, 06:06 AM~8238067
> *wood 2x4 for a battery tie down..
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jun 3 2007, 04:24 PM~8034055
> *not hondas with hydraulics i can say that much....
> *


My first ''Lowrider" 91 HB in 1999 :roflmao:


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by SOBER21_@Jul 5 2007, 03:05 AM~8237851
> *FUN TOPIC MADE ME LAUGH
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: EVERY STORY IS TRUE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG RED

TTT for a learning curve.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Ghetto to me is a guy that installs hydros that thinks he knows what he's doing but f--cks it up and thinks its the best work that they have ever done i have a few more opinions but they are R rated so i'll keep it to my self for now .....


----------



## havoc85"

This had probaly been said but anyway using bed frame for battery rack or train coils for springs or even worse using 1/4 inch steel under your batteries to try to hop higher or sand bags for a higher three wheel then the bag busting on your cheap ass


----------



## ENVIUS

yep most of this has already been said before long ago lol....i think the wood battery hold down has been repost 10-20 times lmao


----------



## silver64

SWEET LOWERING JOB (NOT HYDRO)


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jul 23 2007, 09:53 PM~8371767
> *SWEET LOWERING JOB (NOT HYDRO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that's real ghetto :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Jul 23 2007, 02:53 PM~8371767
> *SWEET LOWERING JOB (NOT HYDRO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: Damn and I thought I had bad welds :0 :0 :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 5 2007, 10:42 AM~8239138
> *My first ''Lowrider" 91 HB  in 1999  :roflmao:
> 
> *


I've seen worse.......


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2007, 03:36 AM~7527785
> *haha electrical tape dont like oil lol.  How about stolen batteries,  thats pretty ghetto to me.  i also think that cars thats driving around with no hood on their car and the hood hinges are up in the position as if a hood was attached.  thats fucken GHETTO  and i know the reason they are up is cuz theres no pressure to push them back down but still put the fuckin hodd on the car, or dont drive it
> *


some people swap motors and take it for a test drive without the hood on so that if somethings wrong itll be easier or if its fucked up they wont have to pull the hood again to pull the motor again


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## crushedmonte420

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@May 28 2007, 09:53 PM~7996898
> *How about milk crates hammered to telephone poles for basketball hoops?
> *


thats not ghetto just old skool :biggrin:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 5 2007, 12:42 PM~8239138
> *My first ''Lowrider" 91 HB  in 1999  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how the FUCK did you get 4 million posts fool???????????


----------



## hydryan

nevermind im a dumbass


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Aug 20 2007, 12:54 PM~8596348
> *nevermind im a dumbass
> *


at least your not afraid to admit it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

drilled out cylinders are def old school..........i mean ghetto
got my first juiced car with a little ass spring like this with drilled out cylinders


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

check out the front wheel alingment
















read the back window :biggrin: High Class :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by hydryan_@Aug 20 2007, 12:53 PM~8596344
> *how the FUCK did you get 4 million posts fool???????????
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 20 2007, 02:41 AM~8591594
> *some people swap motors and take it for a test drive without the hood on so that if somethings wrong itll be easier or if its fucked up they wont have to pull the hood again to pull the motor again
> *


or the motor is so big u just can't close the hood.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 3 2007, 01:00 AM~8700119
> *or the motor is so big u just can't close the hood.
> *


or that lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw

when u have a 50 thousand dollar car and live in a broken down trailer in the corner of someones back yard.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 2 2007, 06:31 PM~8697820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out the front wheel alingment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read the back window  :biggrin:  High Class  :biggrin:
> *


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 2 2007, 11:25 PM~8700338
> *when u have a 50 thousand dollar car and live in a broken down trailer in the corner of someones back yard.
> *


REMINDS ME OF LITTLE BROOKLYN, OUTSIDE OF ST LOUIS.....brand new cars on 26's and motherfukers standing outside thier trailers wearins 10 grand in gold.... :uh:


----------



## d.j.Lowlife

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Sep 3 2007, 09:19 PM~8707543
> *BAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN :0
> *


tires alone cost more than the car


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 3 2007, 10:30 PM~8707713
> *REMINDS ME OF LITTLE BROOKLYN, OUTSIDE OF ST LOUIS.....brand new cars on 26's and motherfukers standing outside thier trailers wearins 10 grand in gold.... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## ENVIUS

still going..... :uh: lol


----------



## i_did_it




----------



## i_did_it




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:cheesy: Looks safe to me :biggrin: jk jk


----------



## i_did_it

its for sale on ebay, if i remember right the starting bid was 500 :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Sep 7 2007, 06:17 AM~8736893
> *its for sale on ebay, if i remember right the starting bid was 500  :barf:
> *




not a bad deal, Id fix it and plate it and make a Hopper out of it :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by crushedmonte420_@Aug 20 2007, 11:47 AM~8596296
> *thats not ghetto just old skool :biggrin:
> *



x10... :biggrin:


----------



## thadogg612

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Sep 2 2007, 05:45 PM~8697614
> *drilled out cylinders are def old school..........i mean ghetto
> got my first juiced car with a little ass spring like this with drilled out cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's that Fl style...my homie spent alot to Grand Hustle and that's wht the rear use to look like... :0 :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Sep 6 2007, 10:47 AM~8729258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice "C" notch :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956




----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

the pinstriping is nice but the "GLITTER PLATING ", damn must be super show material. Best undercarriage for vegas LOL


----------



## northwestG

wire looms covering hoses look ghetto


----------



## Long Roof

What about playing tether ball with a plastic bag full of rocks tied to a stop sign... haha that had to be the worst shit I ever saw.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a exuast clamp to hold your rear cylinder in place

jb weld on your a arms

spray can chrome on your under carrage


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 18 2007, 02:59 PM~8817536
> *a exuast clamp to hold your rear cylinder in place
> *


nothin wrong with that homie i see it done all the time plus i hav`em on my caddy


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 PM~8747494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Check out how tweaked the frame is in front of the A arm. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 18 2007, 09:29 PM~8820353
> *Check out how tweaked the frame is in front of the A arm.  :uh:
> *


 :0 oh snap i didnt even notice that before....looks like someone didnt reinforce or the car was in a bad crash at one time


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks smacked the fuck up ..... should have just crushed the damn car.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 18 2007, 02:59 PM~8817536
> *a exuast clamp to hold your rear cylinder in place
> 
> *



guilty.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 19 2007, 10:53 AM~8822464
> *looks smacked the fuck up ..... should have just crushed the damn car.....
> *


or atleast used it as a demolition derby car,get some kind of fun outta it


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Sep 18 2007, 04:21 PM~8818091
> *nothin wrong with that homie i see it done all the time plus i hav`em on my caddy
> *







hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco: :loco:


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Sep 18 2007, 02:21 PM~8818091
> *nothin wrong with that homie i see it done all the time plus i hav`em on my caddy
> *


:ugh:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Sep 8 2007, 05:43 PM~8747494
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Is that fuzzy paint on the caliper? Or did they just take the time to sprinkle glitter on it? :uh:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

liveing in the prodjects :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Sep 20 2007, 07:31 PM~8833621
> *:uh: Is that fuzzy paint on the caliper? Or did they just take the time to sprinkle glitter on it? :uh:
> *


i believe they dipped em in that stuff thats used to dye your easter eggs.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:0


----------



## i_did_it




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 21 2007, 07:17 PM~8843958
> *i believe they dipped em in that stuff thats used to dye your easter eggs.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Watch out Martha Stewart!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 2 2007, 12:21 PM~8915344
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Watch out Martha Stewart!
> *


 :roflmao: 
maybe she recomended it


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by caranto+Oct 3 2005, 12:16 PM~3933105-->
> 
> 
> 
> flat steel as battery tiedowns
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 12:18 PM~3933117
> *Scragly wiring, like dump wires not twisted or wired tied together and then hidden :angry:
> Here is a couple nice set ups.  :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2005, 12:20 PM~3933128
> *torched holes for the ft. hoses in the trunk
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 12:21 PM~3933136
> *clamps for grounds
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Sound like the setup in my car when I bought it haha I had the clamp for my quick disconnect WIRES everywhere didn't know what was grounding out what and I had speaker wires all over the fucker it was a MESS I could have killed that guy :twak: I ended up seeing him a couple of weeks later and he asked me what I did to the car so far and I told him I redid the entire setup and he had the nerve to ask "Why that setup was cherry" I wanted to tear into that foo :guns:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by [email protected] 2005_@12:16pm~
> *flat steel as tie downs   *


Guilty as charged, but in my defence its for three reasons:
1 so i can shut the trunk
2 its 5mm plate and chrome, with a rubber strip onthe underside to protect the batts
3 it doesnt have a hole drilled in it and dropped over a bolt it fits around some box with a grade 8 bolt right through the sides

test fit before chrome









after










Lets face it, any tie down is only as good as the nut and threads holding it in place, mine has a grade 8 bolt shaft through box holding it firm :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 3 2007, 02:27 AM~8921647
> *Lets face it, any tie down is only as good as the nut and threads holding it in place
> *


x2


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 3 2007, 01:27 AM~8921647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm does not look at all "Ghetto" to me IMO looks nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by thadogg612_@Sep 7 2007, 11:45 AM~8738892
> *that's that Fl style...my homie spent alot to Grand Hustle and that's wht the rear use to look like... :0  :0
> *


  fuckin FL


----------



## marquezs13

lol this shit is hilarious


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by marquezs13_@Oct 11 2007, 11:25 PM~8983186
> *lol this shit is hilarious
> *


x2


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

X313142134214


----------



## red_ghost

something I think it really ghetto is batteries laid out like this:

+ -
+ -
+ -

so that way you have to cross the coards over the top of the hold down (or for the people that want to see the car burn, underneath the hold down). I just think it looks cleaner as:

+ -
- +
+ -

but thats just my opinion.


----------



## 29775

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 3 2005, 02:40 PM~3934348
> *:0
> *


ever heard of an engine lift


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Oct 12 2007, 07:33 AM~8984278
> *ever heard of an engine lift
> *


pics?! :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 12 2007, 07:29 AM~8984256
> *something I think it really ghetto is batteries laid out like this:
> 
> +  -
> +  -
> +  -
> 
> so that way you have to cross the coards over the top of the hold down (or for the people that want to see the car burn, underneath the hold down).  I just think it looks cleaner as:
> 
> +  -
> -  +
> +  -
> 
> but thats just my opinion.
> *


i agree jus looks cleaner :cheesy:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 12 2007, 09:29 AM~8984256
> *something I think it really ghetto is batteries laid out like this:
> 
> +  -
> +  -
> +  -
> 
> so that way you have to cross the coards over the top of the hold down (or for the people that want to see the car burn, underneath the hold down).  I just think it looks cleaner as:
> 
> +  -
> -  +
> +  -
> 
> but thats just my opinion.
> *



i agree ...thats how ive always done mine


----------



## dirty_duece

QUE ONDAS BIG ED


----------



## ENVIUS

not typing in English in an English forum .....GHETTO........


:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 10:29 AM~8985498
> *not typing in English in an English forum .....GHETTO........
> :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 11:02 AM~8985307
> *i agree ...thats how ive always done mine
> *


plus less of a chance of a fire. I'm not gonna name the lil members, but someone who had crossed wiring like that put the hold down on top of the wires and tightened it down. Making their trunk blow up and catch on fire.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Oct 3 2007, 12:27 AM~8921647
> *Guilty as charged, but in my defence its for three reasons:
> 1 so i can shut the trunk
> 2 its 5mm plate and chrome, with a rubber strip onthe underside to protect the batts
> 3 it doesnt have a hole drilled in it and dropped over a bolt it fits around some box with a grade 8 bolt right through the sides
> 
> test fit before chrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets face it, any tie down is only as good as the nut and threads holding it in place, mine has a grade 8 bolt shaft through box holding it firm  :biggrin:
> *


where did you get those battery terminals from?? I have the post style batts too, and those look nice and neat


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 12 2007, 12:44 PM~8985620
> *plus less of a chance of a fire.  I'm not gonna name the lil members, but someone who had crossed wiring like that put the hold down on top of the wires and tightened it down.  Making their trunk blow up and catch on fire.
> *



Did it look like my aviatar :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Oct 12 2007, 12:42 PM~8986122
> *Did it look like my aviatar :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not exactly, all I saw was a bunch of smoke. I didnt know what happened until a few months after when one of them told me.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 12 2007, 01:48 PM~8986180
> *not exactly, all I saw was a bunch of smoke.  I didnt know what happened until a few months after when one of them told me.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENVIUS

i like your avater....got a big pic of it?


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Oct 12 2007, 11:06 AM~8985800
> *where did you get those battery terminals from?? I have the post style batts too, and those look nice and neat
> *



Stinger car audio, they're platinum coated :uh: probably good for conductivity if you have a high end stereo but pretty much a waste on hydros LOL.

here's the part numbers: positive terminal = SBTR28PPT negative terminal = SBTR28NPT

Their new 'version' has a volt meter built in !?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Oct 12 2007, 02:10 PM~8986358
> *i like your avater....got a big pic of it?
> *



I can give it to you and you could resize it


----------



## AndrewH

hey i like the way crossing the battery cables looks if you leave them some slack and bend them in a nice even S shape.

Cutting torches instead of hole saws for front cylinder holes is the most annoying ghetto thing to me.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956

these suckas talk a gang of shit 
so imma post their "hopper set ups" worldwide to shut their asses up LMAO
them rides were at a local show

































painted gold rims


----------



## hard2get

Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!
[/quote]
done that before :rofl:


----------



## hard2get

having a sticker of either your last name or where your family is from in Mexico in old english across your back window....

rolling three fat whitwalls and one skinny whitewall as a replacement (i was guilty of that one for a while)...

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Nov 26 2007, 12:44 AM~9305721
> *Back b4 i bought my hijacker charger, i used to take all my batteries to Autozone and Advance Auto Parts and drop them off to get them charged..FREE battery charging!!!!!
> 
> done that before :rofl:
> *


:0 i dunno about ghetto but dats some crazy ass shit right there. Too much hassle for me.....


----------



## hard2get

Truck grilles with flames cut in them... :banghead:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Nov 27 2007, 04:05 PM~9317363
> *Truck grilles with flames cut in them... :banghead:
> *



That *******... not ghetto


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 27 2007, 03:24 PM~9317536
> *That *******... not ghetto
> *


true... ******* AND paisa... either way :barf:


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

food stamps and crack


----------



## Unity_Jon

making your own sprung and retained slip joint.... (guilty as charged)


----------



## AndrewH

claiming this car as a winner of anything.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU


----------



## ja-keem

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 10 2008, 07:04 PM~10136645
> *claiming this car as a winner of anything.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU
> *



yeah everyone with real hydros on their car should of got on his ass so bad he wouldnt think about doing no more stupid shit like that ever again


----------



## 01lowlow

:uh: :uh: :uh: 

I would've fired up da fuckin idiot or idiots who gave him 1st place for highest 3 wheel. Watchin shit like dat pists me off cuz dats a major fuckin diss right there. All i kno is dat *** better not come over to my side of town i'll hop and 3 wheel all over his fuckin dumbass.....................


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10136645
> *claiming this car as a winner of anything.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU
> *


i wanna see that thing three...


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by 01lowlow_@Mar 10 2008, 11:31 PM~10139161
> *:uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> I would've fired up da fuckin idiot or idiots who gave him 1st place for highest 3 wheel. Watchin shit like dat pists me off cuz dats a major fuckin diss right there. All i kno is dat *** better not come over to my side of town i'll hop and 3 wheel all over his fuckin dumbass.....................
> *


dis and dat...kno what i mean :uh:


----------



## tyrellt

using bungee cord to hold it all down.I'VE SEEN IT....SUPER GHETTO.


----------



## tyrellt

> *-painting your frame only where it can be seen (in the wheel wells) with spray paint*
> -to be continued when I get home.......


 :roflmao: I did that lmao
im lazy lol :biggrin:
[/quote]
i did just dat.i cant help it.I'M GHETTO


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## lowstitch

Theres some ghetto shit right there.....:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Mar 9 2008, 11:24 PM~10131441
> *food stamps and crack
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by lowstitch_@Mar 14 2008, 09:14 AM~10166762
> *Theres some ghetto shit right there.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got the same thing... but on my wallet... with no duct tape. :roflmao:


----------



## Abie

:twak: Battery Racks Made of WOOD lol I saw once :twak: :banghead: :loco: :loco:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by lowstitch_@Mar 14 2008, 11:14 AM~10166762
> *Theres some ghetto shit right there.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what were these people trying to accomplish i don't get it a restriction of some sort?


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd

cutting the leafs off at the axle and using them as link bars...also a leather belt as a tank holddown.


----------



## 1ofaknd

some kind of mitsubishi with some cheeto welds


----------



## 1ofaknd

upper control arm that came off a donk, lmao


----------



## 1ofaknd

wishbone?


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Silentdawg

hangin in a club forum 24-7 and still nobody greets you or speak to you :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

donk?


----------



## KAHUNA

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10365248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen that at I.T.B


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by pickle+Jun 29 2007, 08:57 AM~8201295-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse_@Jun 29 2007, 10:55 AM~8202123
> *anyone else notice the trim popping off the 1/4 window :dunno:
> *


incorrect. 
molding on the 1/4 window was never popping out at any point in time. maybe lighting or optical illusion. this pic was taken right after or before the one above.


----------



## illholla

theres some bad stuff in here lol


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 04:16 PM~10365275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zc_delacruz

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 01:13 PM~10365248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO THIS TRUCK!?!?!?!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 14 2008, 03:49 PM~10169703
> *what were these people trying to accomplish i don't get it a restriction of some sort?
> *


it was a piss take lol n the guy who did it posted it up this is how it looks now 








i know it aint much better now :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 10:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


Double piston pump with 14 batteries too. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 11:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 11:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *



hes just switch retarded :uh: lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 03:57 PM~10365140
> *some kind of mitsubishi  with some cheeto welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


goddamn...


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Apr 10 2008, 08:54 AM~10380376
> *Double piston pump with 14 batteries too.  :biggrin:
> *


Well was at one point in time. That front is not hitting like it has two pistons to the nose..


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 18 2007, 01:59 PM~8817536
> *a exuast clamp to hold your rear cylinder in place
> 
> 
> *


PICS?


----------



## zc_delacruz

You should have seen it when I bought the car their was 1 pump with 4 dumps on it! My brother and I had to throw in two new pumps and ghetto rig the wiring cuz the dumps and the switch box were hacked 2 shit!! 

Check out the wiring :biggrin: 










Notice all the different colored wires :cheesy: I'm redoing the rack here soon


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 10 2008, 10:24 AM~10380549
> *Well was at one point in time. That front is not hitting like it has two pistons to the nose..
> *


True true!!!!! He must have had no charge on the tanks and no charge on the batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

:wow: :barf:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 10 2008, 08:24 AM~10380549
> *Well was at one point in time. That front is not hitting like it has two pistons to the nose..
> *


it probly has 2 pistons and 14 batts shame its wired at 24v haha


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2008, 08:50 PM~10386391
> *it probly has 2 pistons and 14 batts shame its wired at 24v haha
> *


12 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not my work but well worth posting.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2008, 08:34 PM~10408603
> *Not my work but well worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha the worst thing is they then got it chromed :biggrin:


----------



## illholla

:roflmao:


----------



## illholla

:roflmao:


----------



## Unity_Jon

even the chromer didnt bother to polish the steel properly before dippin it ! LOL


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Mar 14 2008, 05:14 PM~10169398
> *:twak:  Battery Racks Made of WOOD lol I saw once  :twak:  :banghead:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:I SEEN THAT SHIT BEFORE IN A REGAL AND WHAT MADE EVEN MORE PAINFUL TO LOOK AT, THIS FOOL WENT TO HOME DEPOT AND GOT SOME CONCREATE MIX AND MIXED IT UP AND POURED IT IN THE SPARE TIRE WELL SO HE COULD STAND THREE :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

This might be ghetto.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 09:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 09:54 AM~10411395
> *This might be ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## FantasyCustoms

free baseing in your kitchen is ghetto


----------



## SKEETER

WHAT YALL KNOW BOUT THE 10 SWITCHES MOUNTED UNDER THE DASH
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turbospirites

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 8 2008, 01:27 PM~10365358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donk?
> *


has to be look at the front lol! :biggrin: or it could be just a ******* mobile?

:roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 10:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


:roflmao:

All right, I'm no hopper, but...the harder he swings his arms, the more the car "hopped." But the best part is it bounced more when he DUMPED THE REAR!!! :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe

to fit them.... :uh:


----------



## charles85

:loco: repost 
View My Video


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Apr 15 2008, 12:48 PM~10422236
> *has to be look at the front lol!  :biggrin: or it could be just a ******* mobile?
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


theres a 2 door caddy around here that looks like that shits like 8ft off the floor n its rolling stock rims haha ima snap a pic next time i see it lol


----------



## Escandaloso

perfect match
I just love the texture paint




 Now thats ghetto


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 14 2008, 10:54 AM~10411395
> *This might be ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that is dirty :0


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 9 2008, 09:59 PM~10378201
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

^^^^^^^^^That Guy Kills me hittin the switch :uh:


----------



## stevie d

haha the worst thing is it looks like who ever built it kinda knew what they were doing as the axles pushed back and its seriously weighted just cant understsnd why its hittin 6" lol


----------



## vengence

technical difficultys due to switchhitter looks like he aint gotta fuckin clue? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Apr 26 2008, 08:30 PM~10511462
> *^^^^^^^^^That Guy Kills me hittin the switch :uh:
> *


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 26 2008, 10:46 PM~10512292
> *haha the worst thing is it looks like who ever built it kinda knew what they were doing as the axles pushed back and its seriously weighted just cant understsnd why its hittin 6" lol
> *


You mean 2"? :0


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Seen this s-10 on ebay.... The rear window say $10,000 :roflmao:

Where the fuck does the chain go to? Under the lower a-arm?









That's a High Ass 3-Wheel too! Is it going to tip over hno:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Double.......


----------



## Granttttt

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 4 2008, 07:28 PM~10799934
> *Seen this s-10 on ebay.... The rear window say $10,000 :roflmao:
> 
> Where the fuck does the chain go to? Under the lower a-arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a High Ass 3-Wheel too! Is it going to tip over hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the chain is for the bling dogg


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 03:13 PM~10365248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BUSTED FRAME?*


----------



## 2low2rl

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 14 2006, 07:47 PM~4620538
> *how the fuck is it not ghetto?? :uh: [attachmentid=423313]
> *


ITS GHETTO NOW BUT THATS HOW IT USED TO BE DONE.


----------



## rob957

lol until i get a battery rack


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jun 4 2008, 09:02 PM~10801563
> *lol until i get a battery rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ouch


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 4 2008, 05:28 PM~10799934
> *Seen this s-10 on ebay.... The rear window say $10,000 :roflmao:
> 
> Where the fuck does the chain go to? Under the lower a-arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a High Ass 3-Wheel too! Is it going to tip over hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fundimotorsports

i needed to see this old thread.. :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jun 4 2008, 10:02 PM~10801563
> *lol until i get a battery rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is why I am pro choice


----------



## 76monte1

BEST TOPIC EVER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by 76monte1_@Jun 5 2008, 09:26 PM~10808845
> *BEST TOPIC EVER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


uhhhhh I beg to differ lol


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 03:09 PM~3933511
> *WTF??????????
> *


WOW THATS FUCKING PHYSCO


----------



## 76monte1

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Jun 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10808974
> *uhhhhh I beg to differ lol
> *



um "cough"asshat


----------



## da bomb

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:51 PM~3933347
> *Picture speaks for itself
> *


WHERE DO YOU GET ALL THOSE!!! god damn


----------



## da bomb

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 3 2005, 02:40 PM~3934348
> *:0
> *


thats jasonj rides... loved that tread back in the day! :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by da bomb_@Jun 6 2008, 02:07 PM~10813634
> *thats jasonj rides...  loved that tread back in the day! :cheesy:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Apr 16 2008, 12:45 AM~10427584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect match
> I just love the texture paint
> Now thats ghetto
> *


x2 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollinaround

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Apr 16 2008, 12:45 AM~10427584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfect match
> I just love the texture paint
> Now thats ghetto
> *



...and you still couldnt afford these pumps.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich




----------



## -2-5-3-

Is this ghetto? :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 7 2008, 11:54 AM~10818530
> *x2 :uh:  :roflmao:
> *



:werd:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 9 2008, 07:25 PM~10833608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

getting and installing a ten switch box knowing good and got damn well u can only use four of em


----------



## Dragthepaint

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 01:10 PM~10365233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow.....I was looking at this trying to figure out WTF it was and it hit me......

I have been staring at the front crossmember of my s10 for the last three months while I work on it. I see those steering links hangin down on the pic and it clicks..


That clusterf#&k of metal on that thing is part of an S10......Must be an attempt at a MONSTER TRUCK....DAAAAAHAHHAHHAHAHHAHHAHHA


----------



## TOPO

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 01:16 PM~10365275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 77electra

bridging wire in a fuse holder instead of replacing the burnt fuse. 
Using speaker wire for a hydraulic setup.
Having to push your car in neutral because it won't reverse.
putting thumb tacks on your headliner.
putting house paint on any part of your car.
Using bungee to hold anything from flying up or falling off your car.
Using white bathroom caulk to seal window leaks. :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

JB WELD FOR THERE PUMP RACK


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jun 11 2008, 09:05 AM~10845036
> *JB WELD FOR THERE PUMP RACK
> *


pics


----------



## DUVAL

:uh:


----------



## DUVAL

heres the link :0 

View My TinyFx 

:uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 11 2008, 12:46 AM~10843555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ghetto? :biggrin:
> *



im suprised you got that to fit, i thought those had the same bolt pattern as a hummer... or is that a 5 ton trailer?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2008, 05:30 PM~10848662
> *im suprised you got that to fit, i thought those had the same bolt pattern as a hummer... or is that a 5 ton trailer?
> *


Its got a Suburban axle which is a lil short. Hense the need for rev wheels.
It did have a big rockwell axle with 20" split rims the tires stood 39" tall. The trailer dwarfed my big Suburban.


----------



## texican

NNNOOOOOO!!! hno: 





:nono:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

yeah thats a 5 ton trailer, it should have air brakes, or air assist... we had tons of those in the motrpool that i was stationed with, be carefull, those brakes like to lock up... how did you acquire that?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 11 2008, 08:21 PM~10849982
> *yeah thats a 5 ton trailer, it should have air brakes, or air assist... we had tons of those in the motrpool that i was stationed with, be carefull, those brakes like to lock up... how did you acquire that?
> *


no brakes no more :biggrin: ebay special paid $160 was told it was never titled kinda funny that when I got pulled over cop found a scratched up vin tag.


----------



## fundimotorsports

> hotobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/post-20124-1137035059.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Ben's old car club
> 
> http://i140.photobucket.[quote]Ben's set up
> 
> [img]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r6/Patti_Dukez/post-20124-1134016839.jpg
> 
> Ben's build up
> there you go buddy..I'm too busy but I know you'll treat these pictures right



:0 

Noseuporshutup / realtalk / ben ..

Nice broom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 11 2008, 11:24 PM~10850762
> *:0
> 
> Noseuporshutup / realtalk / ben ..
> 
> Nice broom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: THAT WAS WEAK *****!!!

*FUNDIMOTORSPORTS INTERIOR COMPLIMENTS OF MERLIN*


----------



## lvj64

rent a wheel :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

This shit never gets old..


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 10 2008, 11:49 PM~10843589
> *:werd:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jun 12 2008, 12:22 PM~10854574
> *:yessad:
> *



yeah that guy sells them 1600 each and everybody else got them for 1500 a pair, now tell me thats not ripping people off.


----------



## 94roadmaster

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10850788
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THAT WAS WEAK *****!!!
> 
> FUNDIMOTORSPORTS INTERIOR COMPLIMENTS OF MERLIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jesus wtf happend here, im sure it involved fabric from jo ann fabric


----------



## SJDEUCE

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 12 2008, 06:52 PM~10857911
> *yeah that guy sells them 1600 each and everybody else got them for 1500 a pair, now tell me thats not ripping people off.
> *


 :0


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 11 2008, 08:26 PM~10850788
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THAT WAS WEAK *****!!!
> 
> FUNDIMOTORSPORTS INTERIOR COMPLIMENTS OF MERLIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


inside of a padare float :dunno:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jun 4 2008, 05:28 PM~10799934
> *Seen this s-10 on ebay.... The rear window say $10,000 :roflmao:
> 
> Where the fuck does the chain go to? Under the lower a-arm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a High Ass 3-Wheel too! Is it going to tip over hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Escandaloso

http://i25.tinypic.com/n49y8l.jpg











> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jun 7 2008, 07:21 PM~10820707
> *...and you still couldnt afford these pumps.
> *


Is that your comeback?

Ha Ha Ha Please stop :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Escandaloso_@Jun 16 2008, 06:49 PM~10882491
> *http://i25.tinypic.com/n49y8l.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your comeback?
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Please stop :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Escandaloso




----------



## 41bowtie

:0 :0


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Jun 11 2008, 04:36 AM~10844246
> *YOU GOTTA BE SHITTING ME!  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



:wow:


----------



## TWEEDY

Nothing new in here? I know there has to be some shops on here that have to do alot of Re-Work on setups that come in.... they need to post some pics of the THINK THEY KNOW HOW BACK YARD BUILDS.


----------



## 41bowtie

> cant wait to see the matching dumps and checks :uh:


----------



## MIA-HI-TECH




----------



## CustomFreak

men, this thread is defintly one of the best in this place :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here some examples of german and european rolling desasters....














































thats real freaky stuff


----------



## boricua619`

:roflmao:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

LOL when you open the doors and the jams are a completly different color :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm guilty On my daily


----------



## Still Hated

welded chain bridge to trunk floor and cut the hole for piston like 4 inches......


----------



## Still Hated

Pass. side....


----------



## Still Hated

1 inch solid bar for rack legs and subframe....


----------



## Still Hated

Pump rack support....


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

> _Originally posted by REALTALK_@Jun 11 2008, 10:26 PM~10850788
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THAT WAS WEAK *****!!!
> 
> FUNDIMOTORSPORTS INTERIOR COMPLIMENTS OF MERLIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A JOB DONE BY A COLOR BLIND DRUG ADDICT


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 08:15 PM~11068369
> *LOL when you open the doors and the jams are a completly different color  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'm guilty On my daily
> *


 :roflmao: 

That's a classic, but that is only because the painter keeps telling you we will do it next weekend before the show.


Also

Marble the jams because the candy didn't match the outside.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jul 13 2008, 01:53 AM~11076147
> *:roflmao:
> 
> That's a classic, but that is only because the painter keeps telling you we will do it next weekend before the show.
> Also
> 
> Marble the jams because the candy didn't match the outside.
> *


I was just to lazy to mask them off and paint them

to top it off its a bucket mix   

Ghetto


----------



## boricua619`

:roflmao:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

6.tinypic.com/avnber.jpg[/IMG]







this shit is way over GETTO!!!! :biggrin: got the car like that


----------



## 16474

Holy shit that is ghetto!!!!
I couldn't even tell what i was looking at for a moment!!!!

Custom knockoff adapter plate offset setup!!!! WOW!!!
People are scary


----------



## i_did_it

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:35 PM~11081415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.tinypic.com/avnber.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit is way over GETTO!!!! :biggrin: got the car like that
> *


Damn this takes the cake :0


----------



## 16474

My boy drills out the rivets on solenoids cleans up the contacts and zip ties them bitches back together... He's Cheap And---- THATS GHETTO!!!!!!


----------



## THE TERMINATOR

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jul 12 2008, 09:00 PM~11074680
> *A JOB DONE BY A COLOR BLIND DRUG ADDICT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## charles85




----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 1 2008, 05:51 PM~11492260
> *
> *


what the fuck is that cylinder sitting in?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Sep 1 2008, 06:55 PM~11492299
> *what the fuck is that cylinder sitting in?
> *


 :uh: in peace of pipe


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 1 2008, 06:15 PM~11492471
> *:uh:  in peace of pipe
> *


 :uh: looks like a fucking coffee can, damn that shit is huge :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

home made powerball?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 2 2008, 01:27 PM~11498247
> *home made powerball?
> *


the ball is there but no power :cheesy:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Wowzers......


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 2 2008, 12:27 PM~11498247
> *home made powerball?
> *


its shit like this that makes me laugh hes spent all that money on a set up paint prob interior etc and then do some bullshit ghetto ass shit like that fuk me powerballs are only $65 a set ,makes me wonder about the brains of some people out there :uh:


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 11 2008, 07:52 PM~10850349
> *no brakes no more :biggrin: ebay special paid $160 was told it was never titled kinda funny that when I got pulled over cop found a scratched up vin tag.
> *


you could buy those from DRMO 
google it other shit too they have anything copuld think of


----------



## Texaswayz

:0 :roflmao: :barf: We would never let our cars look like that.


----------



## 16474

Not only is the weird pipe coffee can power ball setup weird.. i think the exhaust hits shit too!!!!
Its almost touching the ram of the cylinder...


----------



## LogoSpade

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 13 2008, 11:35 PM~11081415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.tinypic.com/avnber.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit is way over GETTO!!!! :biggrin: got the car like that
> *



YEA!!!!! hno:"THATS FUCKIN SAFE"hno:....... WOW, HOW LONG AFTER YOU HAD THE CAR DID YOU SEE THIS FINE WORK?


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## IMPALA JOHN

Got this from another topic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 11:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have got to be kidding!!!!


----------



## stevie d

not only is it covered in fake velvet its also a 4door vert now it dont get much more ghetto than that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

looks like a bed :biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

What just happened?


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 08:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: what is wrong with ppl thats beyond hate that jus pisses me off :uh:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

what topic :retards wasting money:


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 08:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

if you look real close the wine bucket is a big mug from super america.... or speedway covered in velvet


----------



## AndrewH

i always thought of doin that as a joke, seen some carpeted cars,but something sadly tells me this guy was serious...., i love the nice looking door jambs and custom floor cover, lots of thought put into this ride,lol I seriously cannot pick a single peice that does not look like total garbage


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 08:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







wtf is this pile of shyt






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

he is shaking us haterz off one by one...

:roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Anyone remember the adobe car on SNL?

Get in a wreck, and just form it back!


----------



## pitbull_432

thats the ugliest fucking thing i ever seen


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Sep 6 2008, 02:32 PM~11534909
> *thats the ugliest fucking thing i ever seen
> *


INDEED IT IS HOMIE


----------



## fundimotorsports

:angry: you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!


----------



## royalts-car-club

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11536513
> *:angry:  you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Sep 2 2008, 04:42 PM~11499343
> *the ball is there but no power  :cheesy:
> *



yeah brain power.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 4 2008, 05:00 PM~11519368
> *you could buy those from DRMO
> google it other shit too they have anything  copuld think of
> *



i worked in the motor pool. i wouldnt buy a fucking thing from DRMO.


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11536513
> *:angry:  you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!
> *


It's def OF the hook...


----------



## Texaswayz

:rofl: :barf:


----------



## ghettoslick1

Someone needs to tell that retard to shake that shit off his car


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by ghettoslick1_@Sep 7 2008, 07:13 AM~11539107
> *Someone needs to tell that retard to shake that shit off his car
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## BlueDemon

do this guy a favor someone,if you see it at a car show,throw a lit cigarette in it!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

TTT


----------



## 86 Limited

that guys a real winner:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

:uh:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 09:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dawg!!! They had to be just joking to build that.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 04:18 PM~12244260
> *Dawg!!!  They had to be just joking to build that.
> *


who would waste that much time and money for a joke??


----------



## spikekid999

donut spare on backwards so it would fit


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice deep dish :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Gotta anodize that dish. Nice custom wheels. Limited edition, only set made.


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 24 2008, 04:18 PM~12244260
> *Dawg!!!  They had to be just joking to build that.
> *



WOW, This P.O.S. gives me HOPE that oneday when my car is done it still wont look like that.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 04:56 PM~11536513
> *:angry:  you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU ARE KIDDIN RIGHT-- I mean if he was your real homie-- YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER LET HIM DO THIS.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 25 2008, 03:29 PM~12254936-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2008, 03:37 PM~12254986
> *nice deep dish  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Nov 25 2008, 07:32 PM~12256982
> *Gotta anodize that dish. Nice custom wheels. Limited edition, only set made.
> *


hey it works :biggrin: 

but were gonna change it cuz we dont think itll hold up on landing (were jumping the car) cuz theres like 3 lugnuts on the backside so the rim will stick out far enough lol


----------



## aztecgrease

old skool 13x7's without the center and you can see all the lug nuts oh and by the way its missing one or two


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Nov 25 2008, 07:53 PM~12258548
> *YOU ARE KIDDIN RIGHT-- I mean if he was your real homie-- YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER LET HIM DO THIS.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U need four of them gold plated on that ride show them the rest of it nice car that is just sad to see what happened to it


----------



## spikekid999

wait till they see whats gonna happen to it :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2008, 12:13 AM~12261311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till they see whats gonna happen to it :biggrin:
> *


u plan fixin that thing?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 03:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



funny, but i think it looks like its supposed to be mounted like that?

been havin deep dishes too long :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2008, 02:13 AM~12261311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait till they see whats gonna happen to it :biggrin:
> *



thank god its a FORD your smashin up! give her hell!!! ( just save the t tops, i know those shits are worth $$$)


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95+Nov 26 2008, 09:16 AM~12262278-->
> 
> 
> 
> u plan fixin that thing?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell nah, jumpin it over a set or railroad tracks!! :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12262312
> *funny, but i think it looks like its supposed to be mounted like that?
> 
> been havin deep dishes too long  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope its sapose to be the other way, its actually off a newer oldsmobile or some shit lol
> 
> ya, but i love my deep dishes :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Nov 26 2008, 09:24 AM~12262323
> *thank god its a FORD your smashin up! give her hell!!! ( just save the t tops, i know those shits are worth $$$)
> *


ya were gonna save all the parts we can and sale em

and hell ya we'll give it hell, that landin aint gonna be easy on it


----------



## 86supremecutty

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 07:56 PM~11536513
> *:angry:  you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: im sure he did put a lot of time into it but come on man you gotta be kidding, but yeah hes "shaking haters" alright...


----------



## budgetblueoval

:uh: people probbaly put a lot of work into racing inports to but that dosent make it good


----------



## budgetblueoval

i think it getto when poeple put every thing they can on their car from autozone like the shitty chome plastic valve stem caps shaped like a cobra head or the 8 ball dashboard lighters or the stupid door locks that fade in color after a week... i hate that shit


----------



## NastyRedz

My 1st lowrider when I was 17.. 

I'm Looking back on it now at 30 and omg,, Wtf was I thinking! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Nov 27 2008, 03:48 PM~12276502
> *My 1st lowrider when  I was 17..
> 
> I'm Looking back on it now at 30 and omg,, Wtf was I thinking! :biggrin:
> *


Damn dog was that really your first ride?? wtf was on it paint or is it material??


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Nov 27 2008, 04:48 PM~12276502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st lowrider when  I was 17..
> 
> I'm Looking back on it now at 30 and omg,, Wtf was I thinking! :biggrin:
> *



Good to see your off the rock now homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS

My neighbor


----------



## monteloco

butterfly front wheels with nike sign on back window :nono:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Nov 27 2008, 07:22 PM~12277988
> *Good to see your off the rock now homie.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks more like shrooms or acid tripping with that paint


----------



## NastyRedz

those were the days


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

I love this topic!!!


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by REALTALK+Jun 11 2008, 08:26 PM~10850788-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: THAT WAS WEAK *****!!!
> 
> *FUNDIMOTORSPORTS INTERIOR COMPLIMENTS OF MERLIN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-94roadmaster_@Jun 12 2008, 05:59 PM~10857938
> *jesus wtf happend here, im sure it involved fabric from jo ann fabric
> *



BAWAHAHAH, TTT FOR THAT DUMB **** CANDIMANN!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MonsterG




----------



## MonsterG




----------



## ROBERTO G

:angry: this is supposed to be only thing related to the hydraulics set ups :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

so, that still getto as hell :roflmao:


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 29 2008, 10:20 AM~12287720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING WHAT KINDA CAR IS THIS :uh:


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 29 2008, 10:18 AM~12287707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And the Award for " Most Ghettoestly Genius shit ever done to a car" goes to............. 
The ***** with A/c mounted in the window! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 29 2008, 08:40 PM~12290671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats too cool.


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 29 2008, 08:40 PM~12290671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


most likely living in the car..


----------



## EazyE10286

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Nov 27 2008, 03:48 PM~12276502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st lowrider when  I was 17..
> 
> I'm Looking back on it now at 30 and omg,, Wtf was I thinking! :biggrin:
> *


Cocaines a hell of a drug...


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by I.L.L._@Nov 29 2008, 04:43 PM~12289700
> *And the Award for " Most Ghettoestly Genius shit ever done to a car" goes to.............
> The ***** with A/c mounted in the window! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


bahhahahaha, that shit looks freaky as fuk,


----------



## MonsterG

the dubs on foil paper, :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG




----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 29 2008, 07:40 PM~12290671
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha check out the tail lights aswell


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 10 2008, 06:04 PM~10136645
> *claiming this car as a winner of anything.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU
> *


What the fuck.................................................


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 29 2008, 12:39 PM~12287502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That poor excuse for a wish bone, doesnt look like it will hold up to the abuse


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2008, 10:30 PM~12291984
> *That poor excuse for a wish bone, doesnt look like it will hold up to the abuse
> *


tell me about it thats the work of the one and only fantasycustoms


----------



## AndrewH

hopefully they changed their mind before finishing up that robo-bone


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12292020
> *hopefully they changed their mind before finishing up that robo-bone
> *


 :roflmao: ...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

it wont even get side to side, they welded the hyme joint.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 29 2008, 10:45 PM~12292100
> *it wont even get side to side, they welded the hyme joint.
> *


what are you talking about it pivots better than stock


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 30 2008, 12:47 AM~12292120
> *what are you talking about it pivots better than stock
> *



proof of side to side? or 3 wheel.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

and if thats an impala, why are the power balls on the axle? aren't the cylinders supposed to be outboard of the frame and on the lower control arm? :dunno:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2008, 05:09 AM~12293342
> *and if thats an impala, why are the power balls on the axle? aren't the cylinders supposed to be outboard of the frame and on the lower control arm? :dunno:
> *


its a g body from the looks of it


----------



## NastyRedz

How about my garden hose reel Ghetto? :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Oct 3 2005, 02:25 PM~3934188
> *pictures are worth 1000
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2008, 08:34 PM~10408603
> *Not my work but well worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Nov 30 2008, 10:30 AM~12293572
> *
> How about my garden hose reel Ghetto? :roflmao:
> *



i did the same thing! but with extension chord. i had to weld 2 adapters together to be able to mount it to my work bench


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

puttin a big sheet of plywood in tha trunk and mounting ur pumps 2 it and makein a wooden box 2 put ur batterys in and mountin it 2 tha plywood 2. :twak:


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 30 2008, 09:28 AM~12293743
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


SOMEONE WAS DESPERATE FOR CHROME UNDIES.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2008, 05:07 AM~12293341
> *proof of side to side? or 3 wheel.
> *


Got a video of the suspention out and showing how free it moves by hand

but I don't know how to load it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

1.) who reinforced those trailing arms?
2.) who plated them
3.) whoever worked on them.......u got sum splainin 2 do!!


----------



## *New Movement Md*

SHOWTIME CUSTOMS

NEWPORT NEWS,VA..


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## monteloco

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 1 2008, 11:54 PM~12309613
> *1.) who reinforced those trailing arms?
> 2.) who plated them
> 3.) whoever worked on them.......u got sum splainin 2 do!!
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Nov 30 2008, 12:45 AM~12291554
> *the dubs on foil paper,  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 2 2008, 12:18 PM~12312921
> *SHOWTIME CUSTOMS
> 
> NEWPORT NEWS,VA..
> *


 :0 :0 ANY PICS OF THERE WORK????


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by NastyRedz_@Nov 27 2008, 02:48 PM~12276502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st lowrider when  I was 17..
> 
> I'm Looking back on it now at 30 and omg,, Wtf was I thinking! :biggrin:
> *


how da fuck do u tiedye a cutty lmao we all did stupid shit at one time or another


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 3 2005, 12:10 PM~3933081
> *wire loom over your hydraulic hoses
> *



X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Nov 29 2008, 10:47 PM~12292120
> *what are you talking about it pivots better than stock
> *



You are kiddin me right-- you arent really takin credit for that rear end are you??


----------



## LOC501

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Dec 30 2008, 01:14 PM~12561168
> *You are kiddin me right-- you arent really takin credit for that rear end are you??
> *


I...THINK.....HE ....IS..
:ugh: 

HUH.....WOW. :uh: :uh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :rant:


----------



## pacman

this is the best topic ever I think I seen it all


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Oct 3 2005, 08:51 PM~3934463
> *i guess im the only one tha seen the switchbox with the key an my setup wasnt ghetto lol  :biggrin:
> *


i seen that shit too. i was like ummm ok...i think there used to be someone that advertised in orlies that would sell that key for your switches...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

Long time no see. who dug this one up. LIL classic..


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Dec 30 2008, 09:10 PM~12563815
> *this is the best topic ever I think I seen it all
> *


X2 definately a classic


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## ack1

know this is ghetto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by ack1_@Dec 31 2008, 02:40 PM~12570335
> *know this is ghetto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wll_was4dGU :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Dec 29 2008, 11:34 PM~12556051
> *:0  :0  ANY PICS OF THERE WORK????
> *



No NOT ANY MORE. I didnt keep the SHITTY ASS MEMORIES.. :angry:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Dec 31 2008, 07:29 PM~12573613
> *No NOT ANY MORE.  I didnt keep the SHITTY ASS MEMORIES.. :angry:
> *


BAWAHAHAHAH


----------



## bigbody93

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 31 2008, 01:27 PM~12570632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know that dude & for the past 5 yrs all his cars look like shit he does not want to build a real lowrider just wood blocks & transmissions in the trunk.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 1 2009, 01:56 PM~12576999
> *I know that dude & for the past 5 yrs all his cars look like shit he does not want to build a real lowrider just wood blocks & transmissions in the trunk.
> *



could you possibly slap him for me?


----------



## bigbody93

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 1 2009, 02:40 PM~12577644
> *could you possibly slap him for me?
> *


HELL I WILL SLAP HIM 2X'S


----------



## ack1

> _Originally posted by bigbody93_@Jan 1 2009, 08:21 PM~12578906
> *:biggrin:
> HELL I WILL SLAP HIM 2X'S
> *


make 3x for me


----------



## LOC501

make it 4th and 5th times from me


----------



## 86 Limited

so he rides on a permanent 3 wheel? wut a lame.....


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 31 2008, 01:27 PM~12570632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :twak:


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 2 2009, 07:15 PM~12587954
> *so he rides on a permanent 3 wheel? wut a lame.....
> *


So-- is it a trailer queen :biggrin:


----------



## BNKROL

That ghetto 3 wheel car is completely stupid, what is he thinking?


----------



## Texaswayz

WTF? :twak: :thumbsdown:  :tears: :nono: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :rant: :burn:


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 31 2008, 01:53 PM~12569998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IT WORKS. :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12590007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL




----------



## LowLyfeCC

lmfao wtf? I would love to see that car ,I see switches under the dash. LMAO


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Fundi?


----------



## racerboy

dear god thats horrible! :uh: 

gold plating is ghetto


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jan 3 2009, 08:50 AM~12592405
> *Fundi?
> *


  AS IF YOU DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 31 2008, 04:27 PM~12570632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


What A fucking moron whats the point of doing that shit i hope he gets dragged down the road by his dreads


----------



## racerboy

oh yea..

DONKS ARE GHETTO!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2009, 11:44 PM~12599287
> *oh yea..
> 
> DONKS ARE GHETTO!!!!!
> *


x1000000000000


----------



## school n

dont know if im reposting or not ............ but how about ppl painting there cars or trucks & leaving the old worn out door or window seals & trunk rubbers in. or painting the frame & not sanding or cleaning the shit first. custom pianting the outside & not the door jams or under hood , trunk


----------



## (ROLLIN)

bawhahaha---$11,000 "candy paint job" on a civic. and didnt do the jams...I know just who you speek of...
Or doinit my way cc prez with a white regal with puff can lime green frame, with a 2x4 rack and 2x4 tie down...thats getto...IMO


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL




----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by school n_@Jan 4 2009, 08:29 PM~12606307
> *dont know if im reposting or not ............ but how about ppl painting there cars or trucks & leaving the old worn out door or window seals & trunk rubbers in. or painting the frame & not sanding or cleaning the shit first. custom pianting the outside & not the door jams or under hood , trunk
> *


I CANT FIND GOOD RUBBER AND THEY DONT REPOP IT , SO I GUESS IM GHETTO.....  :biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 5 2009, 08:28 PM~12614123
> *I CANT FIND GOOD RUBBER AND THEY DONT REPOP IT , SO I GUESS IM GHETTO.....   :biggrin:
> *


yep... :biggrin:
what kinda car is this that you cant find parts 4?


----------



## bigcadi

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 4 2009, 12:44 AM~12599287
> *oh yea..
> 
> DONKS ARE GHETTO!!!!!
> *


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Jan 3 2009, 01:29 AM~12590028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsdown: :420:


----------



## sanhonda22

TTT. Cool topic. :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:guns: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ohmani love this topic.


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 31 2008, 04:27 PM~12570632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 3 2009, 07:17 PM~12897492
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :guns:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  :loco:
> *


this is what happens when a ***** wants to do the "in" thing to his car and doesnt have the right car to do it with. :roflmao: 

hey A for effort..


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Feb 3 2009, 07:35 PM~12897726
> *:ugh:
> *


disgrace to lowriding....

if u cant afford it stack ur bread until u can but jesus.......actin all proud and shit cuz his shits on 3.....SMH :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by school n_@Jan 4 2009, 09:29 PM~12606307
> *dont know if im reposting or not ............ but how about ppl painting there cars or trucks & leaving the old worn out door or window seals & trunk rubbers in. or painting the frame & not sanding or cleaning the shit first. custom pianting the outside & not the door jams or under hood , trunk
> *



that realy gets me, goin thru the trouble of doing a multi color candy patterned paintjob and taping around everything, wont pull the window rubber back, remove antenna,grille, door handles,etc so after everything settles over the years, u see a nice lip and ring of the og color around every window and trim peice.


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 4 2009, 02:18 PM~12903948
> *that realy gets me, goin thru the trouble of doing a multi color candy patterned paintjob and taping around everything, wont pull the window rubber back, remove antenna,grille, door handles,etc so after everything settles over the years, u see a nice lip and ring of the og color around every window and trim peice.
> *


tru...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 31 2008, 02:27 PM~12570632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOLY SHIT ....TALK ABOUT NIG#$R RIGGIN


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey! You said the N word.


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## Guest

dont got pics, but i seen some dumbass rolling with wood between his frame and differential to make the back look locked up. :uh: and he thought he was the shit bahhahahahahahha


----------



## AndrewH

lol thats reminds me, someone on here extended some a-arms on a wagon that wasnt juiced, and someone actually bought it cuz of the look,lol


----------



## _Bandido_

this dude dropped his car @ the shop today for some repairs.....
and I had to post some pics


A Ford transmission filter













A Ford transmission filter *=*

































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh man i think that is soooo ghetto. but what a nifty idea. i bet if it was painted silver like a real switch handle, no one would know what it is.


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 6 2009, 06:17 AM~12923458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 6 2009, 06:17 AM~12923458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dems clean homie how much dipped n shipped :biggrin:


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 6 2009, 10:25 AM~12923737
> *dems clean homie how much dipped n shipped  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Feb 5 2009, 09:15 PM~12919975
> *this dude dropped his car @ the shop today for some repairs.....
> and I had to post some pics
> A Ford transmission filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ford transmission filter =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh man.......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 4 2009, 03:51 PM~12905918
> *dont got pics, but i seen some dumbass rolling with wood between his frame and differential to make the back look locked up.  :uh:  and he thought he was the shit bahhahahahahahha
> *


I worked with a guy that has 20" wires on a box caprice. his shocks were blown out and the tires were big so it would rub on bumps. To fix it, he used a pieces of 2 x 4 between the control arms and the frame up front and between the coils in back :uh: . The passenger front wheel also flew off one day due to have a white(driver side) adapter/knockoff instead of the proper one.


----------



## (ROLLIN)

this is from indoors at THE BIG CAR SHOW in miami. the car here is part of a club that won "most members"...Ill let you guys decide if its getto.


----------



## (ROLLIN)

sorry 4 the big pics.


----------



## p-lowrider

Straight Pimpin'? WTF, this shit ain't no pimp!
Straight Junkyard!


----------



## little chris

:cheesy:


----------



## caddyking

what's ghetto??? Augusta, GA is ghetto. I hate this place


----------



## DUVAL

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DUVAL'S HERO, HIGH HITTER

LOOKEN FOR SOME OF UR WORK


----------



## AndrewH

its nice when they worry about trashy stickers with idiodic low life statements on them before they do about keeping rotten seat foam out of their butt crack


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0 :0


----------



## little chris

:0 :0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 02:09 PM~12904937
> *HOLY SHIT ....TALK ABOUT NIG#$R RIGGIN
> *



NO........ Its called afro-engineering! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


haha all that work and look how long the limit chains are set :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




:uh: :uh: :wow: :scrutinize:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


looks familiar


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that one too


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :rofl: :420: :no:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a cup holder? :0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Feb 26 2009, 10:57 PM~13123615
> *Is that a cup holder? :0
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 26 2009, 12:46 AM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo now that shit is ghetto, it don't get no ghetto than that! I want one of dem shits, how much they hitting fo? :biggrin: 

Heeeee Heeee Haaaaa Haaa 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 26 2009, 12:20 AM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brett

:biggrin: got damn I love this shit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Feb 27 2009, 06:31 PM~13131402
> *Yo now that shit is ghetto, it don't get no ghetto than that!  I want one of dem shits, how much they hitting fo?  :biggrin:
> 
> Heeeee Heeee Haaaaa Haaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You can ask this man, he'll show how to make em :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

4 Doors hoppers are ghetto


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 08:46 PM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Feb 27 2009, 05:31 PM~13131402
> *Yo now that shit is ghetto, it don't get no ghetto than that!  I want one of dem shits, how much they hitting fo?  :biggrin:
> 
> Heeeee Heeee Haaaaa Haaa
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Theres a 6 month wait due to all the custom mods and card board box of your choice


----------



## bloody sunday

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:56 PM~3933399
> *wonderful extensions and reiforcements
> *



pat burke do that :0 :0


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


THATS AMAZING.... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



fuck may as well just ran some taller fuckin cylinders lol...that shit is gonna break..it has the weight on the back of the axle but the tube is only welded on the end..nothing surrounding it lol


----------



## BIG_LOS

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


mest up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

62 Impala rocker moldings put on a 63 or 64 to hide body problems are ghetto.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460582


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 1 2009, 03:15 AM~13142667
> *Theres a 6 month wait due to all the custom mods and card board box of your choice
> *


I want mine custom, flaked out with a lowrider emblem on the top. 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 6 2009, 07:25 AM~12923737
> *dems clean homie how much dipped n shipped  :biggrin:
> *


Hahahah Dipped in Spray paint!! :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

we now have a large array of duct tape colors avalible for the cup holders,including chrome duct tape. gotta stay a step ahead of the other guy


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 1 2009, 06:57 PM~13147974
> *we now have a large array of duct tape colors avalible for the cup holders,including chrome duct tape.  gotta stay a step ahead of the other guy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


\\


:wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 10:46 PM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can anybody photoshop some patterns on this badboy?


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13159055
> *Can anybody photoshop some patterns on this badboy?
> *


here ya go lol


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 5 2009, 08:46 PM~13190823
> *here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got some overspray on the seat man :biggrin:


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Mar 5 2009, 02:46 PM~13190823
> *here ya go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I want Chameleon, damn the flakes! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 6 2009, 05:49 PM~12928484
> *what's ghetto???  Augusta, GA is ghetto.  I hate this place
> *


hahahaha damn it man i have to agree wit you on that one i hate this place been here for almost 8 months now


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 07:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats good :roflmao: you could photoshop stuff into that monitor all day from pics on this site


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85+Mar 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13194677-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 06:19 PM~13194744
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDevilleDTS_@Mar 5 2009, 06:23 PM~13194794
> *thats good :roflmao:  you could photoshop stuff into that monitor all day from pics on this site
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Fundi.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Mar 9 2009, 05:12 AM~13222513
> *Fundi....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 08:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 5 2009, 06:12 PM~13194677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW

ttt


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 11:30 PM~13196657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real classy :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 09:30 PM~13196657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 O.K :0


----------



## MINT'Z

deez 13s bitch some one photochop that on the window


----------



## BigVics58

check out the cylinders, different sizes.








nice extended a arms


----------



## 187_Regal

wow


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 16 2009, 07:58 PM~13600130
> *check out the cylinders, different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice extended a arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some ugly shit. works but ugly


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## MONTE CARLO SD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:35 PM~3933228
> *Top notch reinforcing  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I THINK THIS IS TOPS!!!! BAND ENOUGH WITH THE TUBE BUT LOOK AT THE FUQEN WELDS :twak:


----------



## droppedltd

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 09:30 PM~13196657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARE THOSE 24'S?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 16 2009, 07:58 PM~13600130
> *check out the cylinders, different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice extended a arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy fuck! I could do better than that!!!


----------



## singlepumpking

this topic should be dedicated to.........

www.ichibanhydraulics.com


----------



## singlepumpking




----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Feb 6 2009, 01:42 PM~12926575
> *this is from indoors at THE BIG CAR SHOW in miami.  the car here is part of a club that won "most members"...Ill let you guys decide if its getto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess pimpin aint easy huh


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 16 2009, 07:58 PM~13600130
> *check out the cylinders, different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice extended a arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN THATS NICE


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0 HOW MUCH SHIPPED???


----------



## switches4life

> :roflmao: :roflmao: damn this one takes it


----------



## I.L.L.

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13133975
> *4 Doors hoppers are ghetto
> *



Naw, homie that 4 door 59, Iron maiden is a beast! Plus a hopper is the only thing a 4 door is good for (except for a parts car) :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

poor mans powerball


a snakes nest


new mexicos finest welding


----------



## hard2get

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 5 2009, 11:30 PM~13196657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not sure, but i think those rims are 24's :uh:


----------



## chitownuso93

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13611025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD CHROME IT


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 10:28 PM~13610965
> *this topic should be dedicated to.........
> 
> www.ichibanhydraulics.com
> *


 :0


----------



## hydryan

My 57 Chevy build up.....


i hate u


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Apr 17 2009, 02:58 AM~13600130
> *check out the cylinders, different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice extended a arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anybody else notice the a-arms are on the wrong sides?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13846643
> *Anybody else notice the a-arms are on the wrong sides?
> *


thats top secret stuff


----------



## 01lowlow

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 08:34 PM~13611025
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ok my question is, HOW IN THE HELL WOULD ANYONE WANNA SPORT THIS SHIT IN THERE RIDE :uh:


----------



## CP

Sorry if this is your car.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 24 2009, 09:17 PM~13987191
> *Sorry if this is your car.
> *


 :0 , think this car might take the cake, batteries on top each other,STRAP?? not only ghetto but UNSAFE :nono: :nono:


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 24 2009, 11:17 PM~13987191
> *Sorry if this is your car.
> *


wow!!!!! thats all i can say. thats a fire waiting to happen.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 11:46 PM~13114199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Looks lke it came from the same store? :roflmao:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 5 2009, 09:43 AM~14103137
> *:biggrin:  Looks lke it came from the same store? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 5 2009, 09:43 AM~14103137
> *:biggrin:  Looks lke it came from the same store? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've never seen Fedex and USPS at the same store :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That shit is funny.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE

FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL

I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whoa and they had to use a cce set up. Well if the rams did leak, the wood would have soaked it up


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You like that! Wood would


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 10 2009, 01:05 PM~14150708
> *Whoa and they had to use a cce set up. Well if the rams did leak, the wood would have soaked it up
> *



haha...ill give u that one


----------



## oorefluxoo




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:55 AM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whos the owner a carpenter? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 12:55 PM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit ive seen it all now


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 01:55 PM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LOC501

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:55 AM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA THERE WAS A CAT ON LAYITLOW FOR AWHILE NAMED "98MERCURYLHS" OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT ANYWAYS....
HE SWORE UP AND DOWN THAT WOOD RACKS WERE THE BEST "CUZ YOU CAN CHANGE THEM ALL THE TIME AND YOU DONT HAVE TO KEEP CUTTIN UP UR CAR"

HAHAHAHA.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :twak: :twak: 

YEAH THERE IS SOME SPECIAL MOTHER FUCKERS OUT THERE!!! :uh:


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 01:55 PM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KAKALAK BUILT :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> check out the cylinders, different sizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice extended a arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW hno: Looks like a retard was welding with boxing gloves on :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 10 2009, 02:20 PM~14151382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: whos the owner a carpenter? :biggrin:
> *


that or a framer...i think moses was a carpenter lol


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 10 2009, 07:12 PM~13846643
> *Anybody else notice the a-arms are on the wrong sides?
> *


oh snap, no wonder they looked funny :cheesy:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

has nothing to do wit juice but i though this was prety ghetto...even for some white ppl...watch at 3:15
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3eFPtGl20


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Jun 10 2009, 03:45 PM~14152181
> *HAHA THERE WAS A CAT ON LAYITLOW FOR AWHILE NAMED "98MERCURYLHS" OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT ANYWAYS....
> HE SWORE UP AND DOWN THAT WOOD RACKS WERE THE BEST "CUZ YOU CAN CHANGE THEM ALL THE TIME AND YOU DONT HAVE TO KEEP CUTTIN UP UR CAR"
> 
> HAHAHAHA.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> YEAH THERE IS SOME SPECIAL MOTHER FUCKERS OUT THERE!!! :uh:
> *



ya we should haev a forum dedicated to DEE DE DEE MOMENTS lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 10 2009, 08:12 PM~13846643
> *Anybody else notice the a-arms are on the wrong sides?
> *



haha ya thats funny as well...i was waiting for someone else to notice them...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Jun 11 2009, 09:23 PM~14166123
> *has nothing to do wit juice but i though this was prety ghetto...even for some white ppl...watch at 3:15
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3eFPtGl20
> *


ya me and my girl were watching those funny wedding 1st dance videos..since im getting married next week june 20th..but june 13th its STRIPPERS...gotta go watch them ladies work their way thru college lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wtf


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2009, 10:00 PM~14167399
> *ya me and my girl were watching those funny wedding 1st dance videos..since im getting married next week june 20th..but june 13th its STRIPPERS...gotta go watch them ladies work their way thru college lol
> *


liar you gunna try i stick the stink


----------



## budgetblueoval

my dog acts funny when u talk to him for more than 20 min


----------



## LOC501

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14167366
> *ya we should haev a forum dedicated to DEE DE DEE MOMENTS lol
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 25 2009, 09:20 PM~13113907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


lol the rear drums are empty as well... lol :roflmao: thats funny....


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 12 2009, 12:00 AM~14167399
> *ya me and my girl were watching those funny wedding 1st dance videos..since im getting married next week june 20th..but june 13th its STRIPPERS...gotta go watch them ladies work their way thru college lol
> *


lmao well congrads homie n there aint nothin wrong wit tryn to help some hoochies get through college n supporting single moms.. :thumbsup: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## lil-40

HAHAHAHA! :biggrin:  THE WOOD RACK IS MINE.... AND IT WORKS... I HAD TO RUN EXTRA WIRES TO GROUND THE NOIDS. GOTA HOMIE MAKING A STEEL RACK FOR ME RIGHT NOW THOE. BUT IT WORKS AND ITS FUN AS HELL... AND THE WOMEN WANNA JUMP IN. STILL LEARNIN ALOT THOE.


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 17 2009, 09:28 PM~13610965
> *this topic should be dedicated to.........
> 
> www.ichibanhydraulics.com
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14190621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


They got smart, tooo many people were img coding their pics on here. so they blocked any right click option on their website, but if you view page source you can figure out where the pics are hosted..!!


----------



## hydryan

they been doing that for years


----------



## budgetblueoval

1701


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by lil-40_@Jun 14 2009, 11:38 PM~14190264
> *HAHAHAHA!  :biggrin:    THE WOOD RACK IS MINE.... AND IT WORKS... I HAD TO RUN EXTRA WIRES TO GROUND THE NOIDS. GOTA HOMIE MAKING A STEEL RACK FOR ME RIGHT NOW THOE.  BUT IT WORKS AND ITS FUN AS HELL... AND THE WOMEN WANNA JUMP IN.  STILL LEARNIN ALOT THOE.
> *


im hope your joking 
wait your serious :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jun 15 2009, 06:13 PM~14199613
> *They got smart, tooo many people were img coding their pics on here. so they blocked any right click option on their website, but if you view page source you can figure out where the pics are hosted..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Hannibal Lector

thats one of the ugliest rear ends eveeeeeeer


----------



## ROBERTO G

bftb


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jun 15 2009, 06:13 PM~14199613
> *They got smart, tooo many people were img coding their pics on here. so they blocked any right click option on their website, but if you view page source you can figure out where the pics are hosted..!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited

that rear end is just disrespectful..


----------



## tkustomstx

Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay








this is da passenger side dumb shit broke








u can see where they cut and moved the purch


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats some fine work there. :roflmao:


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wtf :uh:


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 02:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


asshole i was gonna post them pics today///but that shit is still funny


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 02:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what the fuck??? :uh:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 : I am afraid to hit the road just knowing that is on the road
javascript:emo_pop()


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 1 2009, 01:53 PM~15528894
> *Thats some fine work there. :roflmao:
> *



thats one custom 2 inch extension lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 AM~15533741
> *thats one custom 2 inch extension lol
> *


i dont get it though, whats all that other bullshit attached to it? and why is it extended, i dont see a cylinder in there


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 01:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what car was it in???


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Sep 6 2008, 07:56 PM~11536513
> *:angry:  you'll sum hating homies. that shit tight.. My boy put a lot of time into that ride...Hell that show board is of the hook!!!!!!!!!
> *


come on homie you got to know friends don't let freinds build drunk. Looks like something of queer eye for the blind gay, or is it guy, or whatever


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 2 2009, 01:11 PM~15537207
> *what car was it in???
> *


a poniac grand ville want a low low it was adonk


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 01:18 PM~12254860
> *donut spare on backwards so it would fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reverse offset donut :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 13 2008, 08:34 PM~10408603
> *Not my work but well worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the guy at the chrome shop had out to be bitch slapped for leting him chrome those things some peoples kids with too much money and not enouhg brains :uh:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 12:57 PM~10365140
> *some kind of mitsubishi  with some cheeto welds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and another clean install by ichiban hydraulics :uh:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2008, 01:13 PM~10365248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :uh: hno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo_@Jun 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14151075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowChevyBoy

Remember Reds internal dump blocks with Ball and spring.U had to pull the spring longer so the car would stay up.The fucker would still be on the ground by morning. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Joe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 12:28 PM~3933178
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> You live in a shop on a cot.
> *


You live with your mom with no job and a ride with a clean ass three pump 10 batt setup! thats ghetto.


----------



## LowChevyBoy

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Feb 27 2009, 09:06 PM~13133975
> *4 Doors hoppers are ghetto
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Feb 5 2009, 08:15 PM~12919975
> *this dude dropped his car @ the shop today for some repairs.....
> and I had to post some pics
> A Ford transmission filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ford transmission filter =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS MOUSERS PIECE OF SHIT.. I CAN ONLY WONDER WHO PUT THAT IN.. :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Feb 6 2009, 02:42 PM~12926575
> *this is from indoors at THE BIG CAR SHOW in miami.  the car here is part of a club that won "most members"...Ill let you guys decide if its getto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEAH THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY, SOMEONE EVEN SAID THEY WAS HITTING UP RENT A RIM FOR THE SHOW TO GET MORE PEOPLE IN THERE, STOCK CARS WITH RIMS ON THEM FOR MOST MEMBERS. I DID NOT KNOW IF IT WAS TRUE, BUT I WAS LIKE DAMN.


----------



## impalarida65

i was in panama a few weeks ago installin some car audio in my buddy linc mark lt ( the f150 thing) and he got a full exshaust dont and to weld the pipes they used a tourch and some chain, and just soldered it together ill try and get him to send me a pic but thats kinda ghetto for the US but maybe hi tec over there


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by LowChevyBoy_@Feb 4 2010, 02:00 PM~16512294
> *:angry:
> *


I'd rather see a four door hopper than a two door. Everytime I see a 2 door impala hopper I think "A classic car ruined"...


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 8 2010, 10:34 AM~16548664
> *I'd rather see a four door hopper than a two door. Everytime I see a 2 door impala hopper I think "A classic car ruined"...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NastyRedz

People hop classic cars all the time, who cares what it is


----------



## DanielDucati

:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Jun 10 2009, 02:45 PM~14152181
> *HAHA THERE WAS A CAT ON LAYITLOW FOR AWHILE NAMED "98MERCURYLHS" OR SOMETHIN LIKE THAT ANYWAYS....
> HE SWORE UP AND DOWN THAT WOOD RACKS WERE THE BEST "CUZ YOU CAN CHANGE THEM ALL THE TIME AND YOU DONT HAVE TO KEEP CUTTIN UP UR CAR"
> 
> HAHAHAHA.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> YEAH THERE IS SOME SPECIAL MOTHER FUCKERS OUT THERE!!! :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KING OF PEARL




----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by oorefluxoo_@Jun 10 2009, 02:46 PM~14151075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 7 2010, 02:36 PM~16539515
> *YEAH THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY, SOMEONE EVEN SAID THEY WAS HITTING UP RENT A RIM FOR THE SHOW TO GET MORE PEOPLE IN THERE, STOCK CARS WITH RIMS ON THEM FOR MOST MEMBERS.  I DID NOT KNOW IF IT WAS TRUE, BUT I WAS LIKE DAMN.
> *


I show my car with the factory wheels. People love it.


----------



## REYXTC

Who did the setup?


----------



## 79 cutty

Damn...those are some sweet welds! I hope I can one day lay the booger welds that nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 01:22 PM~16794972
> *Damn...those are some sweet welds! I hope I can one day lay the booger welds that nice!  :biggrin:
> *


looks like a harbor freight 110 welder, and it looks like he was welding some dirty metal. That is worse then the first couple booger welds I laid!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 12:59 PM~16795253
> *looks like a harbor freight 110 welder, and it looks like he was welding some dirty metal. That is worse then the first couple booger welds I laid!
> *


prolly didnt even use gas... to me it looks like the wrong stick was used on a stick welder with the wrong settings on...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 4 2010, 03:38 PM~16795967
> *prolly didnt even use gas... to me it looks like the wrong stick was used on a stick welder with the wrong settings on...
> *


could be. I have a little flux core welder from harbor freight that I use to tack things together when I can't get to it with my big one and it lays a "bead" like that, high buildup, no penetration.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 4 2010, 03:45 PM~16796010
> *Lets make sure anybody who reads this remembers the name. I don't care if it's backyard or not thats a fucking joke.
> *


shops like that are the reason the cops pull people over to make sure their cars are safe.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

those springs are going to give me nightmares :burn:


----------



## MAYHEM

G~MONEY CUSTOMS


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 09:22 AM~16794972
> *Damn...those are some sweet welds! I hope I can one day lay the booger welds that nice!  :biggrin:
> *


iron man fapped all over them springs


----------



## sic713

wow.. the springs got to me the worse


----------



## DJLATIN

moco welding


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16954888
> *G~MONEY CUSTOMS
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2010, 11:59 AM~16795253
> *looks like a harbor freight 110 welder, and it looks like he was welding some dirty metal. That is worse then the first couple booger welds I laid!
> *


no it looks like someone doesnt know how to weld :cheesy: 


ive got a cheapo mig too and it does far better then that


----------



## hydrocity903

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 21 2010, 06:12 PM~16955127
> *no it looks like someone doesnt know how to weld    :cheesy:
> ive got a cheapo mig too and it does far better then that
> *


X2, i would get him to pay me he done fucked up that ride :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 4 2010, 12:22 PM~16794972
> *Damn...those are some sweet welds! I hope I can one day lay the booger welds that nice!  :biggrin:
> *


The welds on that bridge look more like sea corrosion. :around:


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Mar 21 2010, 08:46 PM~16954905
> *iron man fapped all over them springs
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boricua619`

Are those 5ton? :wow:


----------



## tinydogg

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Badass94Cad

I bet those springs deliver a nice smooth ride. No need for accumulators!


----------



## Chino_1

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Mar 22 2010, 09:39 AM~16961653
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Damn I'm speechless :uh: see that's why I do my homework and networking.

Tiny I'm taking the regal to your shop fo sho :biggrin:


----------



## LoudGuitars

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Mar 4 2010, 08:26 AM~16794537
> *
> 
> SO WHAT DO YOU THINK FELLAS? . . .IS THIS WORK WORTH $1800-$2200 OF YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY?
> *


 :barf: 

thats horrible, especially if he's serious about trying to open shop in his backyard.

my first setup that I did was mega clean & I was only 16...I even cut down bed frames as angle iron cause I couldn't get the angle iron, but I made it clean and did it right, did a lot of time reading the old how to build a lowrider books and reading the magz. But it's also just me, when it comes to everything it has to be clean. from my model cars, bicycles, even my homework, like a compulsive thing I have with certain things.

this guey is in cali and hes trying to charge that much, for that shotty work? he needs that stone money :wow:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Mar 4 2010, 08:14 AM~16794453
> *OK FELLAS CHECK THESE OUT.
> THIS WORK WAS DONE BY UNDERGROUND KUSTOMS IN VISTA, CALIFORNIA IN SAN DIEGO NORTH COUNTY AREA. All this work is done in the backyard of dudes house. . I'll admit I had my hydros installed here, but dude didnt touch my car, He has other people workin for him that did decent work. . .NOW He's tryin to get into the game and make money off people. check his work out and see for yourself. I know I can depend on the real riders on LIL for a real opinion
> 
> CUSTOM BRIDGE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELDED TO TRUNK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP VERIFIED WELDED TO TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP IT WAS A "BRIDGE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM COILS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT . . .  IT GETS BETTER
> *


how much to wrap a frame :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84

damn I think I have only tried to weld twice in my life and I did a better job of welding then what I seen in the pic's


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Nov 1 2009, 12:50 PM~15528883
> *Look at the ghetto ass arm cant believe people do this shit ok they also cut the a arm purch and moved it forward and the shit still butterflys gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is da passenger side dumb shit broke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u can see where they cut and moved the purch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that from a minitruck? I've known a couple of fools in AZ that did shit like that, 20 washers cause the bolt is too long.


----------



## Mystro

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Mar 5 2010, 04:14 AM~16794453
> *OK FELLAS CHECK THESE OUT.
> THIS WORK WAS DONE BY UNDERGROUND KUSTOMS IN VISTA, CALIFORNIA IN SAN DIEGO NORTH COUNTY AREA. All this work is done in the backyard of dudes house. . I'll admit I had my hydros installed here, but dude didnt touch my car, He has other people workin for him that did decent work. . .NOW He's tryin to get into the game and make money off people. check his work out and see for yourself. I know I can depend on the real riders on LIL for a real opinion
> 
> CUSTOM BRIDGE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELDED TO TRUNK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP VERIFIED WELDED TO TRUNK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEP IT WAS A "BRIDGE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM COILS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT . . .  IT GETS BETTER
> *


 :uh: :wow: :0 the next Boyd Coddington right there


----------



## g-body

biuld a bad ass g body but dont replace the weather strips or door felts.....mikesmontes.com can get anything you need to restore your gbody so theres no excuse


----------



## skraper85

> _Originally posted by STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP_@Mar 4 2010, 09:14 AM~16794453
> *OK FELLAS CHECK THESE OUT.
> THIS WORK WAS DONE BY UNDERGROUND KUSTOMS IN VISTA, CALIFORNIA IN SAN DIEGO NORTH COUNTY AREA. All this work is done in the backyard of dudes house. . I'll admit I had my hydros installed here, but dude didnt touch my car, He has other people workin for him that did decent work. . .NOW He's tryin to get into the game and make money off people. check his work out and see for yourself. I know I can depend on the real riders on LIL for a real opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUSTOM HOPPING COILS RIGHT THERE NEXT BIG THING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by REYXTC+Mar 4 2010, 09:40 AM~16794653-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who did the setup?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2010, 05:44 PM~16954888
> *G~MONEY CUSTOMS
> *


:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI

:wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 

WAIT FOR IT 






































WAIT FOR IT 
































































:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 



NO MAMMES DA ASKO ESA CHINGADERA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2010, 06:44 PM~16954888
> *G~MONEY CUSTOMS
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Mar 23 2010, 05:05 AM~16971048
> *:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## brian84corvette

spring under on the rear axle is ghetto.

welding nuts on to the ends of your cylinders instead of helm joints or powerbals is ghetto.

exessive use of angle iorn can start to be ghetto fab. ( besides battery trays of course. )


----------



## Boricua Customs

:wow:


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 24 2010, 01:45 AM~16982262
> *spring under on the rear axle is ghetto.
> 
> welding nuts on to the ends of your cylinders instead of helm joints or powerbals is ghetto.
> 
> exessive use of angle iorn can start to be ghetto fab. ( besides battery trays of course. )
> *


HOWS THAT GHETTO?? THATS HOW HYDROS WERE BEFORE THERE WAS COIL OVER... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 21 2010, 08:44 PM~16954888
> *G~MONEY CUSTOMS
> *


 :0


----------



## loquehay

underground kustoms.....
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/pts/1657882238.html






2 CHROME PUMPS 6 BATTERIES OUT THE DOOR INSTALLED. 2,500 THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg

> _Originally posted by Chino_1_@Mar 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16962087
> *Damn I'm speechless  :uh: see that's why I do my homework and networking.
> 
> Tiny I'm taking the regal to your shop fo sho  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## imp63ss




----------



## Unity_Jon




----------



## maico805

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 8 2010, 03:19 AM~17131886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the best murals ive seen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOMINATOR85

how about spray painting batteries,


----------



## hoppers602

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Nov 29 2008, 09:39 AM~12287502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Welders are like Cars. If your Drunk or on Drugs "DONT USE THEM"!!!!!


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by IMPALA JOHN_@Sep 5 2008, 09:24 AM~11525338
> *Got this from another topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :rimshot:


----------



## illstorm

> * Unity_Jon
> post Apr 8 2010, 06:19 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit like this! is why the made bags









sand bags that is! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 8 2010, 12:19 PM~17131886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 8 2010, 04:19 AM~17131886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like it says grimage, maybe meaning grim-age :dunno:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 03:30 AM~17219340
> *how about spray painting batteries,
> *


Hey,I sray painted my batteries to.So,I guess Im ''ghetto''... :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Whats ghetto?I'll tell you what ghetto is...When you make your own white walls on your tires with shoe pollish...Now thats ghetto! :biggrin:


----------



## 85 cc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 01:25 PM~3933629
> *Single pump bitch
> *


is that a fucking volvo :uh:


----------



## chongo1

using vice grips as a ground :biggrin:


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2009, 11:55 AM~14150633
> *oh i had to put this shit in here...FUCKIN SUPER GHETTO TAKES THE CAKE HERE
> 
> FUCKING PUMP RACK ALL MADE OF WOOD....YA THATS RIGHT I SAID WOOD....AND THE GUY WONDERED WHY THE PUMPS DIDNT WORK LOL
> 
> I COULDNT MAKE THIS SHIT UP EVEN IF I TRIED..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=481418&st=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KNOW THATS GHETTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 :twak:


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 03:30 AM~17219340
> *how about spray painting batteries,
> *


SHIT I SPAY PAINT JUST ABOUT EVERY THING I CAN!FUCK MAYBE IT IS GHETTO ??


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by KING OF PEARL_@Feb 9 2010, 07:22 PM~16565076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NOT GHETTO IT ART !


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@Jun 12 2010, 11:23 AM~17767005
> *THATS NOT GHETTO IT ART !
> *


yes those welds look like the mona lisa


----------



## REYXTC

ART? LOL


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## willz64impala

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 3 2005, 01:40 PM~3933772
> *im guilty of painting only parts of the frame u can see and having a switchbox  :0
> *


iv done this in the passed to sell a car


----------



## OUTHOPU

Baby stroller on 30s 


























You think you could still pay with food stamps at the grociery store if you roll up with this? :dunno: 




:roflmao:

Now go ahead and call me a hater you know who I'm talking to.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Apr 17 2010, 04:30 AM~17219340
> *how about spray painting batteries,
> *


    THATS NOT GHETTO...


----------



## gasman

maybe watching a video of a hop and you can see the whole car shake apart right on camra. you like poor car


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 08:15 PM~20045344
> *     THATS NOT GHETTO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I haven't seen this thread in a long time. The baby stroller though, that's funny I wonder how hard it would be to put it in and out.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 08:15 PM~20045344
> *     THATS NOT GHETTO...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well there is a high percentage of failure rate whenever spray paint is involved in a build you have to admit. Your's turned out nice though, it's all about proper prepping and color choice.


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 10:34 PM~20047066
> *Well there is a high percentage of failure rate whenever spray paint is involved in a build you have to admit. Your's turned out nice though, it's all about proper prepping and color choice.
> *


Thanks


----------



## mrgervais

...when u cant even use actual lead to weigh down ur car and so u use cement in the bumper


----------



## guero vaquero

Wats ghetto is different style and different color knock offs on each wheels and cars rolling on broken wings!


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 PM~20045162
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you could still pay with food stamps at the grociery store if you roll up with this? :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> 
> Now go ahead and call me a hater you know who I'm talking to.
> *


THATS FUKKIN AWESOME! HATE IF YOU WANT ! FUKKIN AWESOME :fool2:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@Mar 9 2011, 07:23 AM~20049016
> *THATS FUKKIN AWESOME! HATE IF YOU WANT ! FUKKIN AWESOME :fool2:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 PM~20045162
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you could still pay with food stamps at the grociery store if you roll up with this? :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> 
> Now go ahead and call me a hater you know who I'm talking to.
> *


 :werd: :loco: :barf: :barf:


----------



## capricesun

My shit is a little ghetto. I am getting it cleaned up. My battery terminals melted and leaked acid on everything and the nuts wont screw on and now I had to use a pin to hold the cables on and had to use car battery connectors. Shit is a wreck now. lol


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by capricesun_@Mar 9 2011, 10:48 AM~20050977
> *My shit is a little ghetto.  I am getting it cleaned up.  My battery terminals melted and leaked acid on everything and the nuts wont screw on and now I had to use a pin to hold the cables on and had to use car battery connectors.  Shit is a wreck now.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THOSE ACCUMS ARE GHETTO,,,YOU SHOULD GIVE THEM TO ME,,I TAKE CARE OF IT FOR YOU,,,HAHAHA,,,


YEAH YOU SHOULD CLEAN UP THE TRUNK A BIT


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2011, 05:55 PM~20045162
> *Baby stroller on 30s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think you could still pay with food stamps at the grociery store if you roll up with this? :dunno:
> :roflmao:
> 
> Now go ahead and call me a hater you know who I'm talking to.
> *


 id swap them 30's and put 13's


----------



## capricesun

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 9 2011, 12:52 PM~20051009
> *THOSE ACCUMS ARE GHETTO,,,YOU SHOULD GIVE THEM TO  ME,,I TAKE CARE OF IT FOR YOU,,,HAHAHA,,,
> YEAH YOU SHOULD CLEAN UP THE TRUNK A BIT
> *


Them shits are broke too. I think they need more nitrogen in them.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 9 2011, 11:58 AM~20051045
> *id swap them 30's and put 13's
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by Big Roach Hydros_@Mar 9 2011, 01:36 PM~20051689
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.859

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 12:14 PM~3933098
> *racks welded to the trunk pan    :thumbsdown:
> *


lol..


----------



## casper38

:0


----------



## KAKALAK

:ugh:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

:thumbsup:


----------

